# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOIs Maruyama showa Grow Out

## Robby Iwan

Rekan2 KOIs Forum,

KOIs bekerja sama dengan SPKC akan menggelar GO event, kali ini dipilih Maruyama Showa.

Akan ditayangkan 40 gambar tosai maruyama showa, harga RM.800/ekor.  Ikan akan dibesarkan di Mud pond spkc Mlsia selama 5 bulan + 1 bulan concrete pond untuk re-conditioning.

Tatacara pemesanan dan tanggal penayangan gambar akan di umumkan segera minggu ini juga.

sst siap2..kali ini good quality kindai showa

.

----------


## showa

daftar dong.....................
he he he

----------


## koinia

Houiuuiiiiii aku juga daftar............

----------


## koilvr

ikut ikut ikut!  :P

----------


## amos

daftar jg dong he..he.., cuma mesti sekalian nyariin ekspedisi jg, soalnya diluar pulau pak..

----------


## valmh

Selamat datang Kagura-Beni !!! count me in ..   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Utk Rekan2 yg diluar jkt jg khawatir, ikan bisa di pool/karantina di jakarta sblm diambil atau dikirim ke kota lain diluar jkt..

jangan sampai ketinggalan..siap2..siap2..nanti kehabisan..  ::  

ada yg lupa disampaikan..,pemenang adalah ikan yg terbaik pada akhir GO, jurinya kemungkinan besar Maruyama-san sendiri dan..akan dapat hadiah menarik dari SPKC...ya kan pa Luke..  ::  


.

----------


## wibowo

ikut juga donk   ::

----------


## elcaro5

mau ikutan juga Pak Robby.

pingin belajar dari teman2 di KOI's.

Salam KOI's,
tan ga

----------


## Robby Iwan

Kabar baru..bukannya 40 ekor tetapi SPKC akan menayangkan 101 photo Maruyama showa Tosai di forum ini besok..  ::  

Setelah itu KOis akan memberitahukan tatacara pemesanan dan tgl dimulainya pemesanan.

.

----------


## chester

> Kabar baru..bukannya 40 ekor tetapi SPKC akan menayangkan 101 photo Maruyama showa Tosai di forum ini besok..  
> 
> Setelah itu KOis akan memberitahukan tatacara pemesanan dan tgl dimulainya pemesanan.
> 
> .



congratulations kepada teman2 di KOIS yang telah sangat sukses mengadakan GO event pertama di Indonesia (Oomo Showa) dan akan secara konsisten meneruskan tradisi tersebut (Maruyama Showa) yang akan sangat membantu proses pembelajaran koi keeping para anggota secara murah dan meriah, and fun. 

best regards dari teman teman di ZNA Indonesia.

cheers

----------


## koinia

Wah kapan nih fotonya ????????? jangan lama-lama ya kalau nggak dokunya bisa habis duluan untuk Natal, ho.........ho.............ho...........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, kelihatannya dah banyak yang gak sabar nih....
Bagaimana kalau sekalian kita buka diskusi cara pemilihan (baca: pengundian) yang paling sreg buat kita semua? Karena acara ini adalah dari kita dan untuk kita semua. Kalau cari yang paling adil mah jauh dah....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ikut ikut ikut!  :P


Kalau gak salah intip, ada tancho showa nih 1 ekor.....  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

congratulations kepada teman2 di KOIS yang telah sangat sukses mengadakan GO event pertama di Indonesia (Oomo Showa) dan akan secara konsisten meneruskan tradisi tersebut (Maruyama Showa) yang akan sangat membantu proses pembelajaran koi keeping para anggota secara murah dan meriah, and fun. 

best regards dari teman teman di ZNA Indonesia.

cheers[/quote]

Rick,
Terima kasih  atas dukungannya.

----------


## koilvr

> Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> ikut ikut ikut!  :P
> 
> 
> Kalau gak salah intip, ada tancho showa nih 1 ekor.....


wah, kalo gitu jangan sampe sistemnya pake undian, apalagi diadain di kafe di daerah Semanggi, nanti yang dapet tancho showa yang itu lagi  :P   ::

----------


## koilvr

> Wah, kelihatannya dah banyak yang gak sabar nih....
> Bagaimana kalau sekalian kita buka diskusi cara pemilihan (baca: pengundian) yang paling sreg buat kita semua? Karena acara ini adalah dari kita dan untuk kita semua. Kalau cari yang paling adil mah jauh dah....


kalo masih ingat sistem GO nya GCSpyder untuk Momo Sanke & Omo Shiro yg dulu kita ikut mas, itu menurut saya yang paling fair.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Wah kapan nih fotonya ????????? jangan lama-lama ya kalau nggak dokunya bisa habis duluan untuk Natal, ho.........ho.............ho...........



kawan2,
saya baru saja dapat kabar dari spkc, photo paling cepat diposting malam ini, paling lambat bsk pagi.

.

----------


## TanSL

Hello KOI's frens,

So sorry for the delay in preparing the Maruyama Kohaku photos for this grow out. I had to get the photos from Luke since the last set's file size is too small for me to crop for a better view of each of the koi. Now, it's done and I will post them here on this forum. 

Enjoy and wishing you all the best in this event. Also, sending Luke's best regards and thanks for all participating in this event.

Cheers
TanSL

----------


## TanSL

KMG01, KMG02, KMG03

----------


## TanSL

KMG04, KMG05, KMG06

----------


## TanSL

KMG07, KMG08, KMG09

----------


## TanSL

KMG10, KMG11, KMG12

----------


## TanSL

KMG13, KMG14, KMG15
  

KMG16, KMG17, KMG18

----------


## TanSL

KMG19, KMG20, KMG21
  

KMG22, KMG23, KMG24

----------


## TanSL

KMG25, KMG26, KMG27
  

KMG28, KMG29, KMG30

----------


## TanSL

KMG31, KMG32, KMG33
  

KMG34, KMG35, KMG36

----------


## TanSL

KMG37, KMG38, KMG39
  

KMG40, KMG41, KMG42

----------


## TanSL

KMG43, KMG44, KMG45
  

KMG46, KMG47, KMG48

----------


## TanSL

KMG49, KMG50, KMG51
  

KMG52, KMG53, KMG54

----------


## TanSL

KMG55, KMG56, KMG57
  

KMG58, KMG59, KMG60

----------


## TanSL

KMG61, KMG62, KMG63
  

KMG64, KMG65, KMG66

----------


## TanSL

KMG67, KMG68, KMG69
  

KMG70, KMG71, KMG72

----------


## TanSL

KMG73, KMG74, KMG75
  

KMG76, KMG77, KMG78

----------


## TanSL

KMG79, KMG80, KMG81
  

KMG82, KMG83, KMG84

----------


## TanSL

KMG85, KMG86, KMG87
  

KMG88, KMG89, KMG90
  

KMG91, KMG92

----------


## TanSL

That's all folks !  A total of 92 koi, not 101. We have gone through all the koi and decided to remove 9 out from the group. Not to worry, these 9 are the bottom 9.   ::  

OK guys, have fun. Now I can concentrate on my Tatebaby...   ::

----------


## Davkoi

saya tertarik nih . Gimana caranya order ? 

Tks

----------


## Robby Iwan

> That's all folks !  A total of 92 koi, not 101. We have gone through all the koi and decided to remove 9 out from the group. Not to worry, these 9 are the bottom 9.   
> 
> OK guys, have fun. Now I can concentrate on my Tatebaby...



Thanks so much to TanSL who has working hard for the photos and didnt sleep well waiting for tatebaby..  ::   :: 

We all wish you luck ..

.

----------


## Anggit

ikutan donksss .....  ::

----------


## wibowo

nice collection of fish, mmm tancho showa  :P 
sdh gak sabar nih .

----------


## Robby Iwan

Rekan2 Kois Forum,

Gambar sdh ditayangkan dan sengaja dibuat ukuran besar agar pengamatan dapat lebih mudah dan teliti, mempertimbangkan hari libur maka kami beri waktu se-minggu-an untuk lihat2 dan pilih2 dulu.., 

*PENDAFTARAN DIMULAI TANGGAL 26 DES 2007 JAM 12.00 SIANG WIB.  DENGAN CARA "SIAPA CEPAT DIA DAPAT IKAN PILIHANNYA"*

(pada saatnya akan ada aba2 sbb; KOIs GO MARUYAMA SHOWA DIMULAI ! )

Yg sudah mendaftar dan pilih ikan diharuskan membayar ke BCA cab Plaza Sentral No. Rek.441-1012837 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko sebesar Rp.2,400,000.-/per ekor atau dapat dlm bentuk tunai RM.800 ke sekretariat KOIs. *PALING LAMBAT 7 HARI DARI TGL PEMESANAN*.

Peserta yang terlambat membayar, pada hari ke 8 pilihan ikannya gugur dan menjadi terbuka untuk dipilih oleh orang lain.

.

----------


## showa

terima kasih utk kiriman foto nya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> That's all folks !  A total of 92 koi, not 101. We have gone through all the koi and decided to remove 9 out from the group. Not to worry, these 9 are the bottom 9.   
> 
> OK guys, have fun. Now I can concentrate on my Tatebaby...


Tq for your effort, friend. Wish you luck with your tatebaby.....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Rekan2 Kois Forum,
> 
> Gambar sdh ditayangkan dan sengaja dibuat ukuran besar agar pengamatan dapat lebih mudah dan teliti, mempertimbangkan hari libur maka kami beri waktu se-minggu-an untuk lihat2 dan pilih2 dulu.., 
> 
> *PENDAFTARAN DIMULAI TANGGAL 26 DES 2007 JAM 12.00 SIANG WIB.  DENGAN CARA "SIAPA CEPAT DIA DAPAT IKAN PILIHANNYA"*
> 
> (pada saatnya akan ada aba2 sbb; KOIs GO MARUYAMA SHOWA DIMULAI ! )
> 
> Yg sudah mendaftar dan pilih ikan diharuskan membayar ke BCA cab Plaza Sentral No. Rek.441-1012837 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko sebesar Rp.2,400,000.-/per ekor atau dapat dlm bentuk tunai RM.800 ke sekretariat KOIs. *PALING LAMBAT 7 HARI DARI TGL PEMESANAN*.
> ...


Sekadar Menambahkan....
Berhubung kemungkinan ada perbedaan waktu antara kita,
maka Rabu, (26/12) akan dimulai dengan menggunakan waktu p Robby
Jadi setelah ada postingan dari P robby: *KOI's GO MARUYAMA SHOWA DIMULAI*, 
order rekan - rekan dengan cara memposting di forum ini dianggap valid,
order yg sebelumnya (jika ada) cuma dianggap sebagai pemanasan saja  ::  
Kami akan memberikan status *confirmed* terhadap order rekan - rekan, 
bila pembayaran sudah diterima di rekening koi's (in good fund) dan 
status *reserved* untuk ikan yang sudah diorder tapi belum dibayar, dengan tenggang waktu 7 hari.   

Sekadar Mengingatkan....
Harga di atas belum termasuk delivery cost franco Jakarta + 
delivery Jakarta - outside Jakarta (kalau ada peserta diluar Jakarta)
Harap diperhatikan bahwa dalam GO ini (seperti GO lainnya) berlaku: 
*No Female Guaranty* dan *No Damage Guaranty*. 
Jadi tolong diperhitungkan juga faktor - faktor tersebut ya, 
mengingat format GO kali ini 6 mo, included 1 mo concrete pond + 5 mo mud pond punya risiko lebih besar

BRgds,
Ajik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> nice collection of fish, mmm tancho showa  :P 
> sdh gak sabar nih .


Kayaknya sudah ada yang buka konfrontasi nih....  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by wibowo
> 
> nice collection of fish, mmm tancho showa  :P 
> sdh gak sabar nih .
> 
> 
> Kayaknya sudah ada yang buka konfrontasi nih....


Wah.. lagi rebutan tancho showa ya.., ga perlu berebut..kan ada 2 tuh..  ::  

.

----------


## koilvr

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Rekan2 Kois Forum,
> 
> Gambar sdh ditayangkan dan sengaja dibuat ukuran besar agar pengamatan dapat lebih mudah dan teliti, mempertimbangkan hari libur maka kami beri waktu se-minggu-an untuk lihat2 dan pilih2 dulu.., 
> 
> *PENDAFTARAN DIMULAI TANGGAL 26 DES 2007 JAM 12.00 SIANG WIB.  DENGAN CARA "SIAPA CEPAT DIA DAPAT IKAN PILIHANNYA"*
> 
> (pada saatnya akan ada aba2 sbb; KOIs GO MARUYAMA SHOWA DIMULAI ! )
> 
> Yg sudah mendaftar dan pilih ikan diharuskan membayar ke BCA cab Plaza Sentral No. Rek.441-1012837 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko sebesar Rp.2,400,000.-/per ekor atau dapat dlm bentuk tunai RM.800 ke sekretariat KOIs. *PALING LAMBAT 7 HARI DARI TGL PEMESANAN*.
> ...


Sekadar Menambahkan....
Berhubung kemungkinan ada perbedaan waktu antara kita,
maka Rabu, (26/12) akan dimulai dengan menggunakan waktu p Robby
Jadi setelah ada postingan dari P robby: *KOI's GO MARUYAMA SHOWA DIMULAI*, 
order rekan - rekan dengan cara memposting di forum ini dianggap valid,
order yg sebelumnya (jika ada) cuma dianggap sebagai pemanasan saja  ::  
Kami akan memberikan status *confirmed* terhadap order rekan - rekan, 
bila pembayaran sudah diterima di rekening koi's (in good fund) dan 
status *reserved* untuk ikan yang sudah diorder tapi belum dibayar, dengan tenggang waktu 7 hari.   

Sekadar Mengingatkan....
Harga di atas belum termasuk delivery cost franco Jakarta + 
delivery Jakarta - outside Jakarta (kalau ada peserta diluar Jakarta)
Harap diperhatikan bahwa dalam GO ini (seperti GO lainnya) berlaku: 
*No Female Guaranty* dan *No Damage Guaranty*. 
Jadi tolong diperhitungkan juga faktor - faktor tersebut ya, 
mengingat format GO kali ini 6 mo, included 1 mo concrete pond + 5 mo mud pond punya risiko lebih besar

BRgds,
Ajik[/quote:abduljge]

Mas, jadi sistemnya adu cepet postingan kaya di website SPKC ya?
Setahu saya postingan di milis ini bisa diedit oleh posternya, ini berpotensi menimbulkan kebingungan nantinya. Misal saya posting untuk book ikan no. 1 dan dapet krn yg lain blom ada yg milih. Trus beberapa menit kemudian saya berubah pikiran dan edit postingan saya jadi ikan nomor 9 gitu. Kalo kejadiannya begini nanti aturannya gimana?   ::   Sekedar masukan aja. Thanks.

----------


## karom

Mr Tan ... Thanks very much for your Great Effort to make this thing happen ... Sure we will have Fun (again) 

On behalf on KOI's friends thanks again to You, Luke and SPKC 





> That's all folks !  A total of 92 koi, not 101. We have gone through all the koi and decided to remove 9 out from the group. Not to worry, these 9 are the bottom 9.   
> 
> OK guys, have fun. Now I can concentrate on my Tatebaby...

----------


## koilvr

mungkin karena efek foto atau memang posisi ikan waktu difoto, saya lihat beberapa ikan kelihatannya (sekali lagi kelihatannya) seperti gak bener bodynya?   ::   ex: KMG13, KMG22, KMG89 (gill plate)

mudah2an cuma mata saya aja yg blur blur  :P

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pa Rudy Koilvr,

Menjawab pertanyaan anda.., waktu peserta memilih..,selama masih bisa diubah (edit) dan mengganti pilihannya dgn ikan lain.. itu sah2 saja selama pilihan penggantinya belum milik orang lain.

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> mungkin karena efek foto atau memang posisi ikan waktu difoto, saya lihat beberapa ikan kelihatannya (sekali lagi kelihatannya) seperti gak bener bodynya?    ex: KMG13, KMG22, KMG89 (gill plate)
> 
> mudah2an cuma mata saya aja yg blur blur  :P


Terima kasih atas masukannya, informasi spt ini penting utk rekan2 lain.., agar tidak salah memilih ikan.

kami akan informasikan ke spkc agar  mengangkat dan memeriksa ikan no2. tsb. diatas.

.

----------


## TanSL

Hello everyone,

Aku login di hospital...hehehe...thank you everyone for best wishes. My tatebaby is healthy and looking good. Wife is great too.   ::  

Thank you also for the good response for this event. This group of koi was selected from the "main" group of koi which Luke intend to keep to become nisai or sansai before he sells them. They will sold many times more when they are bigger. So, at RM800 a piece, they are cheap. Plus one round of mud pond, they become super cheap. Those who put their koi in SPKC mud pond will know that the cost for ONE round is more than RM800, yes? So, these GO koi at RM800 is very very very very very cheap. I think KOI's members should thank the "Panitia" and KOI's gangleader for pushing the price so low, not forgetting Luke to supporting the event too..  ::  

I got Luke to select 100 piece since SPKC is very close to Maruyama and they are very supportive of what SPKC do around the region. I hope a lot of these GO koi will be sold and from the small profit SPKC gets, I will try to get Maruyama themselves to come to Jakarta to judge and depart their knowledge to all KOI's frens. Meanwhile, let me have a bit of time and I shall see what I can get from Maruyama as a grand prize...so..come on, show your fullest support !

All the best in this event !!

Cheers

----------


## karom

congratulation for the birth of your tatebaby ... semoga kelak bisa jadi grand champion

----------


## valmh

Yang sudah disimpan SPKC untuk nisai dan sansai must be very yummy   ::  

Anybody agree if we ask pak Tan to post his new born tatebaby picture too ? but for sure not #93 and not for GO   ::  

Thanks buat semua yang sudah kerja keras buat kita2, have fun !!

Salam KOI's
-mul-

----------


## Sony Wibisono

sekalian belajar,
boleh lihat gak, koi parents-nya seperti apa?

salam,
sony

----------


## showa

he he he

mau liat, apa mau liat nih..........?, ( he he he he )mau di beli juga ya indukkannya........?

ha ha ha , jadi ngiler juga nic mau liat indukkannya.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> sekalian belajar,
> boleh lihat gak, koi parents-nya seperti apa?
> 
> salam,
> sony


TanSL,

can you get the information what is the Oyagoi of this marushowas and upload the photo ?
thanks
.

----------


## TanSL

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> sekalian belajar,
> boleh lihat gak, koi parents-nya seperti apa?
> 
> salam,
> sony


TanSL,

can you get the information what is the Oyagoi of this marushowas and upload the photo ?
thanks
.[/quote:1vxmrvao]

I will try pak.

----------


## TanSL

Hi All,

The female oyagoi is sister of Maruyama All Japan Grand Champion (The GC died sometime ago) and the male koi is from Dainichi. Sorry bros, can't get the photos from them.

Cheers

----------


## TanSL

Here's a Maruyama Kohaku, tapi ini bukan ibu kepada Showa growout ni. This is a great koi which SPKC is offering as a lucky draw for their Year End Sale. I have spoken to Luke just now and he has agreed to extend this lucky draw to include participants of this Maruyama Showa Growout. 

*Atur caranya:* For every RM500, you are entitled to 1 coupon for this lucky draw which will be held on 1st January 2008. So, if you take 1 Maruyama Growout showa you get 1 coupon for this draw. If you take 2 Maruyama Growout showa you get 3 coupons for this draw, and so on. Closing date for coupons from this growout is midnight 31st December 2007 (WIB). These coupons will be created by SPKC on 1st January and will be included with other coupons from other SPKC events and sale, for the grand draw.

*Terms:* Should you be the lucky person to get this koi, you have to pay for all charges to keep or/and bring the koi back to Indonesia. Owners bears full risk on well being of the koi, SPKC do what they can to upkeep the koi. There shall be no replacement nor refund of any kind from SPKC.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Hi All,
> 
> The female oyagoi is sister of Maruyama All Japan Grand Champion (The GC died sometime ago) and the male koi is from Dainichi. Sorry bros, can't get the photos from them.
> 
> Cheers


Hi All,

This is the photo of Maruyama All Japan Grand Champion, sister of oyagoi of our GO fishes



.

----------


## karom

wah siap-siap ya hari ini bendera start akan dikibarkan oleh pak sekjen tepat jam 12 ...... 2 jam 10 menit lagi...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Aku login di hospital...hehehe...thank you everyone for best wishes. My tatebaby is healthy and looking good. Wife is great too.


Congrat friend and welcome to the club  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

wah, dah banyak yang nongkrong nih, nungguin p Robby buka warung  ::

----------


## Anggit

ayo Pak Jendral ... sok atuh di pencet tomboll nya ....  dah banyak yg nugguin nih....  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

*KOIs MARUYAMA SHOWA GROW OUT* 

*DIMULAI !*


.

----------


## Anggit

Pak Jend.. tlng di di book buat saya dgn no sbb:
22,27,52,71,78 dan 91    ::

----------


## valmh

Saya Pilih 3 ekor Koi dengan nomor

KMG52; KMG27; KMG86

thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya Pilih 3 ekor Koi dengan nomor
> 
> KMG52; KMG27; KMG86
> 
> thanks


Pak Mul,
Kalah cepet tuh buat KMG52 & KMG86
Ada yang dah dari semalem nongkrong di PC  ::   ::

----------


## wibowo

daftar yg no. 27

----------


## karom

saya mau 67 & 76

----------


## valmh

ya gpp cuman kalah 5 detik... lagian klo ga pake KMG tetep dianggep valid ya?!   ::

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by valmh
> 
> Saya Pilih 3 ekor Koi dengan nomor
> 
> KMG52; KMG27; KMG86
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> ...


bukannya no.86 masih available jik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by valmh
> 
> ...


oops... sorry pak Mul. My mistake KMG 86 ok...
btw, p Karom 67 & 76, nomor cantik tuh...

----------


## koilvr

> Pak Jend.. tlng di di book buat saya dgn no sbb:
> 22,27,52,71,78 dan 91


there goes my one and only pick   ::  
terpaksa skip lagi deh   ::  sorry panitia

----------


## TanSL

Hello guys !

I'm looking at your forum with Luke and here's his message for you:

The Maruyama showa posted has excellent potential to develop into superb showa in the future. It is has been my experience that pictures never do the koi justice. I can assure you that these showa are very very good. It's not often a selection of showa of this quality is put up for a grow out at such an excellent price. SPKC usually keep showa of this quality to grow up and develop, and sold at a much higher price. We thought that this program will give an opportunity to Indonesian hobbyists to own a great Maruyama showa. So come on guys, grab this opportunity now. 

From TanSL:
You hear the man, so go get them. We still see sooooo many fantastic ones still not selected...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> mungkin karena efek foto atau memang posisi ikan waktu difoto, saya lihat beberapa ikan kelihatannya (sekali lagi kelihatannya) seperti gak bener bodynya?    ex: KMG13, KMG22, KMG89 (gill plate)
> 
> mudah2an cuma mata saya aja yg blur blur  :P


TanSL,

Would You check the above 3 nos who look like damage fishes, hopefully only water effect on photos

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> mau ikutan juga Pak Robby.
> 
> pingin belajar dari teman2 di KOI's.
> 
> Salam KOI's,
> tan ga


Hi All,

Ditunggu nih call nya, ingat..ingat.. yg ini GO di mud pond.., hasilnya bakal gede2..pasti !   :: .

ditunggu juga yg udah call sebelumnya bpk2. showa, koinia,amos,elcaro5..
Mas Wibowo no.27 sdh dipesen orang duluan tuh.., pilih yg lain mas..masih banyak yg bagus2..

.

----------


## valmh

Saya tambah ikan no KMG57        yach moga2 bisa jadi seperti ini deh   ::   ::   ::  
 ------->

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pa Mul,

Pilihan yang cerdik.., body nya ok pula..  ::  , kita lihat 6 bulan lagi mudah2an lebih cakep dari prediksi pa Mul..  ::  


.

----------


## valmh

Thanks pak Robby, maapin ya pak saya lagi belajar menghayal dan mengambar nih   ::  

Mana ya teman-teman yang lain, pada ikutan dong biar seru rame-rame.

Calling "Davkoi" .. calling "Davkoi" >> katanya mau ambil 3 ekor ? ditunggu loh ... 

Bapak-bapak Panitia >> mohon konfirmasi 2 ikan yang berhasil saya pesan : #86 dan #57 ya.

All the best,

-mul-

----------


## hankoi

> Saya tambah ikan no KMG57        yach moga2 bisa jadi seperti ini deh     
>  ------->


Busyet pak ... ngiler saya ngliat ikannya...   ::  

Hebat2 daya khayal nya ruuuaarrr biaaasa !! salut deh pak Mul   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update ikan dengan status dipesan per saat ini (_di ubah tgl 27-des-07 jam 07.08_)

Pemesanan per tgl. 26-des-07
01.KMG11 - Davkoi
02.KMG19 - Luki
03.KMG22 - Anggit
04.KMG27 - Anggit
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5
06.KMG51 - Elcaro5
07.KMG52 - Anggit
08.KMG57 - Valmh
09.KMG67 - Kwachid
10.KMG71 - Anggit
11.KMG76 - Kwachid
12.KMG78 - Anggit
13KMG84 - Davkoi
14.KMG86 - Valmh
15.KMG91 - Anggit

Pelunasan terakhir utk pemesanan adalah 7 hari kerja sejak tanggal pemesanan


_PS. pak Robby sorry pinjam postingannya saya ikutan update dan untuk update selanjutnya dipostingnya tetap disini saja biar mudah, thanks - Karom_

----------


## elcaro5

Saya ikutan no KMG30 dan KMG51.

Salam KOI's,
Tan GA

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> mungkin karena efek foto atau memang posisi ikan waktu difoto, saya lihat beberapa ikan kelihatannya (sekali lagi kelihatannya) seperti gak bener bodynya?    ex: KMG13, KMG22, KMG89 (gill plate)
> 
> mudah2an cuma mata saya aja yg blur blur  :P
> 
> 
> TanSL,
> 
> ...


Boleh ! Will get Pak Luke to check and revert

----------


## Davkoi

> Calling "Davkoi" .. calling "Davkoi" >> katanya mau ambil 3 ekor ? ditunggu loh ... 
> 
> 
> -mul-


he he he ikutan Bos , 

pilih nomor 11 & 84 . 

Tks 

Davkoi

----------


## luki

Pak Robby...

saya ikutan no. KMG19

----------


## karom

wah mantap nih Showa Maruyama Grow Out ... kesempatan baik nih rekan2 jangan dilewatkan "Beli Ikan harga Tosai dapatnya Nisai" .. apalagi grow out nya di mud pond lebih mantap tuh pertumbuhan nya ... (sebagai gambaran waktu grow out Oomo showa di kolam semen selama 6 bulan saja bisa tumbuh menjadi 44cm rata2 atau 4cm per bulan diharapkan di mud pond bisa lebih dari itu)

sayang kalo kesempatan ini sampai kelewatan daripada nyesel nanti 6 bulan kemudian ngiler liat ikan2nya mending ambil keputusan sekarang





> Hello guys !
> 
> I'm looking at your forum with Luke and here's his message for you:
> 
> The Maruyama showa posted has excellent potential to develop into superb showa in the future. It is has been my experience that pictures never do the koi justice. I can assure you that these showa are very very good. It's not often a selection of showa of this quality is put up for a grow out at such an excellent price. SPKC usually keep showa of this quality to grow up and develop, and sold at a much higher price. We thought that this program will give an opportunity to Indonesian hobbyists to own a great Maruyama showa. So come on guys, grab this opportunity now. 
> 
> From TanSL:
> You hear the man, so go get them. We still see sooooo many fantastic ones still not selected...

----------


## karom

pak Rudy Koilvr,

There are some good potential fishes still available for your selection pak

have fun !





> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> Pak Jend.. tlng di di book buat saya dgn no sbb:
> 22,27,52,71,78 dan 91   
> 
> 
> there goes my one and only pick   
> terpaksa skip lagi deh   sorry panitia

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby...
> 
> saya ikutan no. KMG19


Sodara2,

Coba kita bahas smart choice dari pa Lucky.., (pa Lucky adalah salah satu pakar di KOIs, nara sumber kita..).


No.19 banyak hitamnya.., padahal katanya..konon.. klo tosai kita kudu pilih yg hitamnya masih bayang2 spy nanti klo dewasa hitamnya muncul pekat, tapi klo msh kecil sdh kluar itemnya ntar klo badan gede akan ketarik..dan itemnya jadi tipis..

Nah kenapa Pa Lucky memilih no.19? 
salah satunya adalah - No.1 - Good Body dan kelebihan lainya..
beliau mungkin bisa menjelaskan... ,  monggo pa Lucky..  ::  


_Attn Luke Shori,

Luke, 
what duyu think Lucky's choice, what is your prediction of this fish in the future / hope you can understand the above bahasa.. _ 
.

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote="kwachid"]wah mantap nih Showa Maruyama Grow Out ... kesempatan baik nih rekan2 jangan dilewatkan "Beli Ikan harga Nisai dapatnya Tosai" 

Boss, beli ikan harga nisai dapat tosai rugi euy..


.

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by kwachid
> 
> wah mantap nih Showa Maruyama Grow Out ... kesempatan baik nih rekan2 jangan dilewatkan "Beli Ikan harga Nisai dapatnya Tosai".
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Boss, beli ikan harga nisai dapat tosai rugi euy..
> 
> ...


*Sorry Boz kebalik habisnya buru2 pengen dapat ikan Nisai sich  *

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update ikan dengan status dipesan pada hari rabu tgl.26 des 2007. (diubah tgl.27/12/07 jam 20.30 sehubungan dgn penggantian pesanan Anggit no.22 diganti no.80)

01.KMG11 - Davkoi
02.KMG19 - Luki
03.KMG27 - Anggit
04.KMG30 - Elcaro5
05.KMG51 - Elcaro5
06.KMG52 - Anggit
07.KMG57 - Valmh
08.KMG67 - Kwachid
09.KMG71 - Anggit
10.KMG76 - Kwachid
11.KMG78 - Anggit
12.KMG80 - Anggit
13.KMG84 - Davkoi
14.KMG86 - Valmh
15.KMG91 - Anggit

Pelunasan terakhir utk pemesanan hari rabu 26 des 2007 adalah 7 hari kerja dari tgl. tsb. yaitu jatuh pada tgl. 04 jan 08.

bagi para pemesan yg sdh melunasi harap segera memberitahukan dengan cara mengumumkannya di forum ini. Terima Kasih

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Houiuuiiiiii aku juga daftar............


houiuuiiiiii..pendaftaran sdh dibukaa.......  ::  

.

----------


## wibowo

> ditunggu juga yg udah call sebelumnya bpk2. showa, koinia,amos,elcaro5..
> Mas Wibowo no.27 sdh dipesen orang duluan tuh.., pilih yg lain mas..masih banyak yg bagus2..
> 
> .


sy skip dulu pak Robby, my 1st, 2nd n 3rd choice sudah tdk available semua   ::  
semoga sukses GOnya

----------


## Robby Iwan

[color=olive][quote="wibowosy skip dulu pak Robby, my 1st, 2nd n 3rd choice sudah tdk available semua   ::  
semoga sukses GOnya[/quote[/color]]

He..he..he. kalah cepet sama mas Anggit ya.., lain kali mas..  ::  

.

----------


## Davkoi

Sekedar usulan aja bos , 

Gimana kalau beli agak banyakan ditambah discount   ::   ::   :: 
kalau ada discount gua mau nambah nih    ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Wah kalau peminatnya banyak memang susah ya...... baru ditinggal beberapa hari keluar kota, e.....e....e.... ikan sudah pada dibooking, malangnya nasibku..........

Panitia saya ada usul, melihat banyaknya peminat ikan bagus, so bagaiamana kalau lain kali stok pilihan ikannya diperbanyak????? supaya banyak pilihan. Setuju??????

----------


## Anggit

> Pak Jend.. tlng di di book buat saya dgn no sbb:
> 22,27,52,71,78 dan 91



Jend .. kok kynya no 22 kepala nya agak2 miring ya.. 
apa itu salah posisi waktu foto atau apa ya ...

kl gitu ogut ganti aja deh ... no: 22 tlng di ganti dgn no: 80 pls..
(siapa tau jd "HiiiiiiShowa" ...    ::  )

makasih..

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> Pak Jend.. tlng di di book buat saya dgn no sbb:
> 22,27,52,71,78 dan 91   
> 
> 
> 
> Jend .. kok kynya no 22 kepala nya agak2 miring ya.. 
> apa itu salah posisi waktu foto atau apa ya ...
> ...


pa Anggit,

no.22 memang nasih dlm pengecekan oleh spkc juga no.13 dan 89, karena no.80 blm ada yg punya.., maka skg confirm jadi pesanan pa Anggit utk menggantikan no.22.


.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Sekedar usulan aja bos , 
> 
> Gimana kalau beli agak banyakan ditambah discount    
> kalau ada discount gua mau nambah nih


Mas Davkoi,

Maunya kita juga begitu.., tapi ini hasil negosiasi terbaik pa.., inipun kita sdh dapat bonus.. ikan dibesarkan di mud pond bukannya concrete pond spt yg terdahulu..

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Wah kalau peminatnya banyak memang susah ya...... baru ditinggal beberapa hari keluar kota, e.....e....e.... ikan sudah pada dibooking, malangnya nasibku..........
> 
> Panitia saya ada usul, melihat banyaknya peminat ikan bagus, so bagaiamana kalau lain kali stok pilihan ikannya diperbanyak????? supaya banyak pilihan. Setuju??????


mas koinia,

pilihan masih buanyaak pa.. ada 77 ekor lagi..  ::  

.

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> Pak Robby...
> 
> saya ikutan no. KMG19
> 
> 
> Sodara2,
> 
> ...


hehehe...Pak Luke does not visit that much until I was at his center the other day. I will give my comment for no.19, a lot of the black are "baby sumi", ie sumi that may very well dissappear when the koi grows bigger. It is good to focus on body shape, some patterning, quality of skin, intensity of sumi (if any). Where sumi will grow is rather subjective. 

Given the idea of selecting showa, there are still a LOT very good ones still available. I was laughing when Luke was going through the list with me the other day and he was saying "hey! what about this one? Guys, pick it !!!"...  ::   ::   ::  

So, come on guys, don't have to let Luke get too rich. Those good ones not chosen, he will sell and make loads of $$$ !!!

----------


## Eno TB

Pa' Robb.. Istilah lebih baik terlambat dr pd tidak pernah sama sekali..(better late than never).. u saya di maruyama G0 akhirnya pd KMG73,... Ayo friends masih byk kok yg belum jelas, yg pd duluan milih jg belum pasti jg bagus, nebak2 aja asah imagine, maruyama showa study out & fun..kalau mau yg bagus di jepang ada Boz tp dah size 80an 8) Bgm?

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> Pak Robby...
> 
> saya ikutan no. KMG19
> 
> 
> Sodara2,
> Coba kita bahas smart choice dari pa Lucky.., (pa Lucky adalah salah satu pakar di KOIs, nara sumber kita..).
> ...


Perfect Motoguro !    ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update ikan dengan status dipesan s/d hari ini tgl.28 des 2007. 

01.KMG11 - Davkoi
02.KMG19 - Luki
03.KMG27 - Anggit
04.KMG30 - Elcaro5
05.KMG51 - Elcaro5
06.KMG52 - Anggit
07.KMG57 - Valmh
08.KMG67 - Kwachid
09.KMG71 - Anggit
10.KMG73 - Eno TB
11.KMG76 - Kwachid
12.KMG78 - Anggit
13.KMG80 - Anggit
14.KMG84 - Davkoi
15.KMG86 - Valmh
16.KMG91 - Anggit

Pelunasan terakhir adalah 7 hari kerja dari tgl. pemesanan.

bagi para pemesan yg sdh melunasi harap segera memberitahukan dengan cara mengumumkannya di forum ini. Terima Kasih

.[/quote]

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hi,

De Chester kemana ya..  ::   koq dah lama ga muncul..  ::  , lagi sibuk ngurusin jumbo2 kali.. persiapan next GC. sekali2 maen tosai dong de chester..  ::  

Best Rgds

----------


## chester

Dear oom Robby,

Chester lagi sibuk utk persiapan masuk pra pra pra TK sekarang   ::  jadi ga sempet ngobok ngobok ikan dulu he he he. Lagian juga konsentrasi mau breeding arowana buat selingan  :P dan sekarang lagi serius berguru ke peternak2 di Kalbar. 

Showa dan juga sanke, siapapun breedernya (Dainichi, Maruyama, Oomo,  Maruyama, Sakai, Matsunosuke dll) adalah yang paling sulit dipredict kalau dipelihara dari tosai karena faktor 3 warna jadi grow out showa spt ini sangat baik utk proses pembelajaran dengan ongkos yang relatif tidak terlalu mahal, apalagi plus 6 bulan mud pond service. 

Saat ini saya lagi ada grow out sendiri utk 5 tosai showa ex Dainichi dan 5 ex Sakai (yang indukannya Dainichi), semua female guarantee, dan dari 10 mungkin hanya max 2 ekor yang bisa 'jadi' dalam artian cukup kuat buat ikut kontes. Belinya kira2 seharga 3jt/ekor (tosai) jadi modal 30 juta akan dapat 2 nisai (15 jt/ekor) yang lumayan. Tapi sekarang dimarket sudah banyak nisai2 yang lumayan seharga 15 jt/an per ekornya jadi kadang kadang bisa dilematis utk beli tosai atau nisai? he he he

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wah, memang enak kalo ngobrol sama suhu mah.., selalu dapet elmu.., iya.. GO ini adalah yg kedua utk KOIs, tapi di mud pond.. ini yg pertama..paling tidak hasilnya akan lebih baik.. dan dg harga tosai dapet ikan gede lah.., mdh2an klo jeli bisa dpt ikan nisai yg layak kontes spt punya oom Ricky.., who knows ?

Thanks & Rgds

----------


## Sony Wibisono

Lapor Pak Sekjen,
Saya mau nomor 69, Pak  ::  ! 

Eh, ini Pak Sejen-nya malah belum milih ya   ::  ?

salam,
sony

----------


## Teddy

pak robby..saya ikutan nmr 3 ..gmn kira2 komen para sifu dari sisi body,gender,skin&pattern?compare to 47?

teddy

----------


## dattairadian

waah...
sayang sekali, showa di kolam saya sudah over populasinya   ::  
jadi saya kali ini "puasa" dulu...

cuma kalo boleh saya milih, nomer2 ini saya pikir merupakan ikan2 yang bagus (urutan bukan berdasarkan yang terbaik, tapi berdasarkan urutan nomer saja):
2, 3, 4, 23, 52, 57, 78 dan 84

sedangkan nomer yang berikut ini adalah ikan yang berpotensi menjadi besar/ jumbo (menurut saya loh ... tapi foto kan juga bisa missleading):
3, 6, 24, 25, 30, 76 dan 80

Untuk pak cahyo (nachacha)... ngga ikutan pak? 
Ini sekaligus menjawab PP bapak ya...   ::

----------


## Sony Wibisono

terakhir kali maen ke rumah Pak Datta, kayaknya masih ada bak yang kosyong...hahaha

salam,
sony




> waah...
> sayang sekali, showa di kolam saya sudah over populasinya   
> jadi saya kali ini "puasa" dulu...
> 
> cuma kalo boleh saya milih, nomer2 ini saya pikir merupakan ikan2 yang bagus (urutan bukan berdasarkan yang terbaik, tapi berdasarkan urutan nomer saja):
> 2, 3, 4, 23, 52, 57, 78 dan 84
> 
> sedangkan nomer yang berikut ini adalah ikan yang berpotensi menjadi besar/ jumbo (menurut saya loh ... tapi foto kan juga bisa missleading):
> 3, 6, 24, 25, 30, 76 dan 80
> ...

----------


## startime

saya booking no 24

----------


## dattairadian

> terakhir kali maen ke rumah Pak Datta, kayaknya masih ada bak yang kosyong...hahaha


Bak kosong sih masih banyak, cuma showanya udah kebanyakan ...  :P

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update ikan s/d hari ini tgl.29 des 2007. jam 20.00 WIB.

01.KMG03 - Teddy
02.KMG11 - Davkoi
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG24 - Startime
05.KMG27 - Anggit
06.KMG30 - Elcaro5
07.KMG51 - Elcaro5
08.KMG52 - Anggit
09.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
10.KMG67 - Kwachid
11.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono
12.KMG71 - Anggit
13.KMG73 - Eno TB
14.KMG76 - Kwachid
15.KMG78 - Anggit
16.KMG80 - Anggit
17.KMG84 - Davkoi
18.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
19.KMG91 - Anggit

Pelunasan terakhir adalah 7 hari kerja dari tgl. pemesanan.

bagi para pemesan yg sdh melunasi harap segera memberitahukan dengan cara mengumumkannya di forum ini. Terima Kasih

Sekedar mengingatkan.., bagi pemesanan s/d tgl 31 des 2007 namanya akan di ikutsertakan dalam undian spkc untuk mendapatkan kohaku maruyama nisai. (gbr terlampir di hal.5)

.

----------


## Nachacha

> waah...
> sayang sekali, showa di kolam saya sudah over populasinya   
> jadi saya kali ini "puasa" dulu...
> 
> cuma kalo boleh saya milih, nomer2 ini saya pikir merupakan ikan2 yang bagus (urutan bukan berdasarkan yang terbaik, tapi berdasarkan urutan nomer saja):
> 2, 3, 4, 23, 52, 57, 78 dan 84
> 
> sedangkan nomer yang berikut ini adalah ikan yang berpotensi menjadi besar/ jumbo (menurut saya loh ... tapi foto kan juga bisa missleading):
> 3, 6, 24, 25, 30, 76 dan 80
> ...



Lagi bingung nih pak, abis gak ngerti ikan yang bagus gimana kalau dilihat masih kecil2 gitu   ::  ada beberapa pilihan aku eh malah gak ada dalam list para pakar semua   ::   Sebenernya dari lihat body dari awal saya seneng yg mr Luke rekoment tapi kok banyak banget itemnya jadi ragu. Jd skr masih pikir2 lah akhirnya hehehe...

----------


## karom

> Lagi bingung nih pak, abis gak ngerti ikan yang bagus gimana kalau dilihat masih kecil2 gitu   ada beberapa pilihan aku eh malah gak ada dalam list para pakar semua    Sebenernya dari lihat body dari awal saya seneng yg mr Luke rekoment tapi kok banyak banget itemnya jadi ragu. Jd skr masih pikir2 lah akhirnya hehehe...


pak Cahyo "Nachacha" jangan kelamaan mikirnya pak ntar keburu di embat orang ... he he

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Nachacha
> 
> Lagi bingung nih pak, abis gak ngerti ikan yang bagus gimana kalau dilihat masih kecil2 gitu   ada beberapa pilihan aku eh malah gak ada dalam list para pakar semua    Sebenernya dari lihat body dari awal saya seneng yg mr Luke rekoment tapi kok banyak banget itemnya jadi ragu. Jd skr masih pikir2 lah akhirnya hehehe...
> 
> 
> pak Cahyo "Nachacha" jangan kelamaan mikirnya pak ntar keburu di embat orang ... he he


sok atuh kang.., seueur keneh nu sae..  :: 

.

----------


## Nachacha

> pak Cahyo "Nachacha" jangan kelamaan mikirnya pak ntar keburu di embat orang ... he he


Saya bingung karena emang pilihan awal saya sudah di ambil sama pak anggit  ::  dr awal kalah cepet    ::  

Setelah bingung dan pusing berkepanjangan (abis kalo nurutin hati banyak yg pengen di ambil) aku pilih KMG42 

Request : 
KOI-s dan Mr Luke adain dong GO minuma goshikin nya kapan nih hehehehe tapi harganya yg kayak2 gini aja make mod pond lagi hihihihihihihihi.... dah minta nawar lagi

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update s/d hari ini tgl.30 des 2007. jam 9.00 WIB.

01.KMG03 - Teddy
02.KMG11 - Davkoi
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG24 - Startime
05.KMG27 - Anggit
06.KMG30 - Elcaro5
07.KMG42 - Nachacha
08.KMG51 - Elcaro5
09.KMG52 - Anggit
10.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
11.KMG67 - Kwachid
12.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono
13.KMG71 - Anggit
14.KMG73 - Eno TB
15.KMG76 - Kwachid
16.KMG78 - Anggit
17.KMG80 - Anggit
18.KMG84 - Davkoi
19.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
20.KMG91 - Anggit

Pelunasan terakhir adalah 7 hari kerja dari tgl. pemesanan.

Sekedar mengingatkan.., bagi pemesanan s/d tgl 31 des 2007 namanya akan di ikutsertakan dalam undian spkc untuk mendapatkan kohaku maruyama nisai. (gbr terlampir di hal.5)

.[/quote]

----------


## mbelung

pesan NO; 47

----------


## Robby Iwan

> pesan NO; 47


pesanan diterima..  ::  

wellcome on board mas mbelung !

.

----------


## ari-radja

Ikutan aaaah.... Karena bingung milih, saya manut pak Datta aja, no 30, mudah2an jadi show quality. Nah, saya ''kena virus'' koi lagi gara-gara ditelpon pak Startime. He he.....

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Ikutan aaaah.... Karena bingung milih, saya manut pak Datta aja, no 30, mudah2an jadi show quality. Nah, saya ''kena virus'' koi lagi gara-gara ditelpon pak Startime. He he.....


Mas Ari, no.30 sdh dipesan Elcaro5 ..  ::  , cari yg lain mas masih banyak pilihan..

.

----------


## TanSL

Dear All, 

Here is the latest tabulasi coupons utk *Grand Lucky Draw at SPKC* which will happen tomorrow evening. Wishing all best of luck ! Mudah2an one of you will get that beautiful Maruyama nisai Kohaku.   ::   I will personally make sure your coupons are made and included in the box containing all the other coupons from these 4 days Grand Sale !

So, the rest of frens here. Jgn tunggu terlalu lama utk decision. Join now ! 
I will update the list again to include your name.   ::  
*Remember, dateline to include your name is by 5pm Waktu Indonesia Barat tomorrow !* 

Anggit - 5 x RM800 = RM4,000 = 8 lucky draw coupons
Elcaro5 - 2 x RM800 = RM1,600 = 3 lucky draw coupons
Valmh (Lunas) - 2  x RM800 = RM1,600 = 3 lucky draw coupons
Kwachid - 2 x RM800 = RM1,600 = 3 lucky draw coupons
Davkoi - 2 x RM800 = RM1,600 = 3 lucky draw coupons
Luki (Lunas) - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
Startime  - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
Teddy  - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
Nachacha  - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
Anggit  - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
Sony Wibisono  - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
Eno TB  - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons
mbelung - 1 x RM800 = RM800 = 1 lucky draw coupons

Total lucky draw coupons = 28 lucky draw coupons

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hi

Just open the web, since last visit

belon bisa lihat gambar nih, selalu problem dengan photobucket! Lucky drawnya diundur saja dulu ....  masih belum pada pulang dari liburan .... he..e.e.e.e..

rgd

----------


## Teddy

Pak Robby,
saya bisa dianggap lunas belom yah...info dari Tan saya bisa pakai credit saya RM800 atas showa dainichi GO yg dulu..


takutnya udah lewat 7 hari dianggap hangus nich..


rgds,
teddy






> Update ikan s/d hari ini tgl.29 des 2007. jam 20.00 WIB.
> 
> 01.KMG03 - Teddy
> 02.KMG11 - Davkoi
> 03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
> 04.KMG24 - Startime
> 05.KMG27 - Anggit
> 06.KMG30 - Elcaro5
> 07.KMG51 - Elcaro5
> ...

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote="Teddy"]Pak Robby,
saya bisa dianggap lunas belom yah...info dari Tan saya bisa pakai credit saya RM800 atas showa dainichi GO yg dulu..
takutnya udah lewat 7 hari dianggap hangus nich..
rgds,
teddy

Pa Teddy,

Klo TanSL bilang begitu berarti sdh lunas, akan saya update sekalian dg yg lain.., sy masih tunggu informasi dari pa Yudi.., krn sdh banyak juga yg melunasi, blm saya update pa Ted,
Tks

.

----------


## elcaro5

Halo KOI's,

saya sdh transfer ke account melalui internet banking 2 hari yg lalu.

Bisa dapat konfirmasi dari panitia utk cek hasil transfer ?

thanks,
tan gwan an

----------


## startime

saya jg dah transfer lho

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> Ikutan aaaah.... Karena bingung milih, saya manut pak Datta aja, no 30, mudah2an jadi show quality. Nah, saya ''kena virus'' koi lagi gara-gara ditelpon pak Startime. He he.....
> 
> 
> Mas Ari, no.30 sdh dipesan Elcaro5 .. :( , cari yg lain mas masih banyak pilihan..
> 
> .


Walah. Ya udah aku ganti yang no 23, kalau sdh dibook teman lain, tlg langsung diganti ke nomor 25 ya pak. Ini saya menuju atm bca untuk tranfer. Tlg kalau salah satu masuk, saya disms ke 0818 272 010. Nuwun.

Ari Solo

----------


## startime

> Hi
> 
> Just open the web, since last visit
> 
> belon bisa lihat gambar nih, selalu problem dengan photobucket! Lucky drawnya diundur saja dulu ....  masih belum pada pulang dari liburan .... he..e.e.e.e..
> 
> rgd



minta tlg pak ari pilihkan sekalian digaransi pak ari kalo ikan jadiya jelek ya dibeli pak ari   ::   ::   ::

----------


## startime

saya tukar no 87 aja pak
thx

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update s/d hari ini tgl.02 Jan 2008. jam 17.00 WIB.

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG11 - Davkoi
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG23 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
05.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
06.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
07.KMG34 - Gom 7rait
08.KMG42 - Nachacha
09.KMG47 - Mbelung
10.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
11.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
12.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
13.KMG67 - Kwachid
14.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono
15.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
16.KMG73 - Eno TB
17.KMG76 - Kwachid
18.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
20.KMG84 - Davkoi
21.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
22.KMG87 - Startime
23.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

Pelunasan terakhir adalah 7 hari kerja dari tgl. pemesanan.

Yg sdh bayar tapi blm masuk dalam kategori lunas akan disusulkan segera.

.

----------


## TanSL

Happy New Year !!!

Reminder lucky draw is this evening !   Order skrng seblm terlambat !

----------


## ari-radja

Pak Robby, saya sudah tranfer lewat ATM. Terima kasih.


Ari - Solo

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby, saya sudah tranfer lewat ATM. Terima kasih.
> 
> Ari - Solo


Terima Kasih Pa Ari, Selamat Tahun Baru 2008

.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Robby or Tan

Get me in with Koi no 34, hope it is still open, just connection back to normal in the jungle today. Thanks

gom

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Get me in with Koi no 34, hope it is still open, just connection back to normal in the jungle today. Thanks
> 
> gom


No problem bang Gom ..  ::  di utan msh inget koi juga bang..  ::  

.

----------


## TanSL

Hello Everyone !

Update on the SPKC Year End Grand Sale lucky draw. 

The fantastic Maruyama Kohaku grand prize was won by Mr Ooi Tong Sun, who has more than 30 coupons for his purchases made during the 4 days.

Mr Davkoi, you won a lucky draw of RM500 credit with SPKC. Cngratulations to you !  Kindly note that this value is meant for future purchases and cannot be used for reducing the amount you pay for koi purchased by you during the last 4 days. Sila lapur diri kepada saya secepat mungkin dgn email kamu ya ?

Cheers !
TanSL

----------


## showa

wah selamat ya utk om davkoi

----------


## valmh

Davkoi >> tuh bener kan, selamat ya boss !!! bisa ikut GO lagi tuh ..

-mul-

----------


## Davkoi

> Davkoi >> tuh bener kan, selamat ya boss !!! bisa ikut GO lagi tuh ..
> 
> -mul-


Tks Bos Mulyadi   ::   ::   ::  

Happy New Year 2008 

To Mr Robby . 
Aku udah transfer hari ini . please cek . 

Tks 

Davkoi

----------


## mbelung

saya sdh pesan no 47 kok belum dicantumkan?
Hari saya transfer kl sdh ada konfirmasi.
thx

----------


## Robby Iwan

> saya sdh pesan no 47 kok belum dicantumkan?
> Hari saya transfer kl sdh ada konfirmasi.
> thx


Mas Mbelung, sdh saya update diatas...

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Update s/d hari ini tgl.02 Jan 2008. jam 21.35 WIB.

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG11 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG23 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
05.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
06.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
07.KMG34 - Gom 7rait
08.KMG42 - Nachacha
09.KMG47 - Mbelung
10.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
11.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
12.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
13.KMG67 - Kwachid
14.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
15.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
16.KMG73 - Eno TB
17.KMG76 - Kwachid
18.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
20.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
21.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
22.KMG87 - Startime
23.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

Pelunasan terakhir adalah 7 hari kerja dari tgl. pemesanan.

Catatan:
_Info Lunas berdasarkan pemberitahuan dari pemesan, baik lewat sms, telp maupun forum._
.

----------


## startime

saya sdh bayar kok msh belum ada tanda LUNAS ?

----------


## Nachacha

Mas... saya sudah transfer pembayaran melalui BCA e-banking

----------


## ari-radja

Mas Robby..., pilihan saya dari KMG23 sy ganti ke KMG44 boleh kan? Saya lihat KMG-44 belum ada yang booked. Jadi tolong kalau bisa saya diganti dengan nomor itu ya. Matur nuwun.




Ari - Solo

----------


## ari-radja



----------


## YudiHP

Updated Peserta yang sudah melunasi per hari ini tgl 3-Jan-08 pkl 13.00
GO Maruyama Showa : 

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG11 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG23 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
05.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
06.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
07.KMG34 - Gom 7rait
08.KMG42 - Nachacha (Lunas)
09.KMG47 - Mbelung
10.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
11.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
12.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
13.KMG67 - Kwachid
14.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
15.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
16.KMG73 - Eno TB
17.KMG76 - Kwachid
18.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
20.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
21.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
22.KMG87 - Startime (Lunas)
23.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

----------


## Robby Iwan

Rekan2 KOIs Forum,

Pendaftaran KOIs Maruyama showa grow out  *akan ditutup tanggal 10 Jan* *2008 jam 24.00* karena ikan2 anda akan di segera di persiapkan untuk masuk mud pond.

jadi..mohon yg belum lunas.. mohon segera melunasi dan yg belum daftar.. jangan sampai ketinggalan event langka ini.., (mungkin hanya ada kali ini lho..).

Pa Ari-Radja, ikan anda no.23 akan di tukar bila s/d tgl penutupan tdk ada yg ambil no.44, berdoa aja pa mdh2an ga diambil orang..  ::  

.

----------


## ari-radja

maaf pak robby. pak startime kok bs lgsg ditukar sblm penutupan? dan aturannya blh kan pak, spnjang blm dipilih orang? nuwun. (arisolo)

----------


## Robby Iwan

> maaf pak robby. pak startime kok bs lgsg ditukar sblm penutupan? dan aturannya blh kan pak, spnjang blm dipilih orang? nuwun. (arisolo)


he.he..he., bisa pa Ari, sy confirm sekarang anda sdh tukar dg.no.44 selama saat ini no.44 tdk ada yg punya.., tapi ga pengen tegang2 dikit pa Ari..kan seru..  ::  

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Updated Peserta per hari ini tgl 3-Jan-08 pkl 21.40 

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG11 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (Lunas)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
09.KMG47 - Mbelung
10.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
11.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
12.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
13.KMG67 - Kwachid (Lunas)
14.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
15.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
16.KMG73 - Eno TB (Lunas)
17.KMG76 - Kwachid (Lunas)
18.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
20.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
21.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
22.KMG87 - Startime (Lunas)
23.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

.

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> maaf pak robby. pak startime kok bs lgsg ditukar sblm penutupan? dan aturannya blh kan pak, spnjang blm dipilih orang? nuwun. (arisolo)
> 
> 
> he.he..he., bisa pa Ari, sy confirm sekarang anda sdh tukar dg.no.44 selama saat ini no.44 tdk ada yg punya.., tapi ga pengen tegang2 dikit pa Ari..kan seru.. :D 
> 
> .


He he he.... Nggak tegang kok pak, saya "tegangnya" cuma bila berhadapan dengan oyagoi tatebaby saya, he he he....  Thank ya bos. Sebenarnya pengin ambil satu lagi, tapi bingung milih yang mana. Karena bingung, yo wis siji wae.

ari - solo

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Yudi or Pak Robby

The payment has been made to your account; please check. Thanks

gom

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Yudi or Pak Robby
> 
> The payment has been made to your account; please check. Thanks
> 
> gom


Bang Gom,
Karena hari libur blm bisa di check, besok bang ya..,

Belum ada kabar dari Mas Mbelung nih, mdh2an sdh ditransfer..

Sementara ini saya sdg di KL sebagai utusan KOIs ngecheck ikannya bapak2 yg akan di Grow Out menurut informasi di mud pond 500T.

Saya tidak bisa melihat satu2 karena nyari 23 ekor dari ratusan showa tosai..bingung, tapi boleh saya katakan skg ikan2 tsb. kelihatannya sdh besar2 dan kekar2/bodynya bagus2. sumi pun sdh ada yg muncul..sehingga susah untuk mengenali..   ::  

nanti saya akan posting photo2nya kalo diizinkan oleh spkc..

.

----------


## luki

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Pak Yudi or Pak Robby
> 
> The payment has been made to your account; please check. Thanks
> 
> gom


Bang Gom,
Karena hari libur blm bisa di check, besok bang ya..,

Belum ada kabar dari Mas Mbelung nih, mdh2an sdh ditransfer..

Sementara ini saya sdg di KL sebagai utusan KOIs ngecheck ikannya bapak2 yg akan di Grow Out menurut informasi di mud pond 500T.

Saya tidak bisa melihat satu2 karena nyari 23 ekor dari ratusan showa tosai..bingung, tapi boleh saya katakan skg ikan2 tsb. kelihatannya sdh besar2 dan kekar2/bodynya bagus2. sumi pun sdh ada yg muncul..sehingga susah untuk mengenali..   ::  

nanti saya akan posting photo2nya kalo diizinkan oleh spkc..

.[/quote:24in3vim]


Pak Robby....
kalau memungkinkan, sebelum masuk mudpond ikan minta tolong di ukur pak....untuk belajar bareng ttg " Grow Rate ".....

salam,

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote="luki

Pak Robby....
kalau memungkinkan, sebelum masuk mudpond ikan minta tolong di ukur pak....untuk belajar bareng ttg " Grow Rate ".....

salam,[/quote]

Wah, saya baru diberitahu bahwa yg kois punya 23 ekor sdh dipisahkan dan dimasukin mud pond..  ::  , jadi yg sy foto sodara2nya. mdh2an Luke sdh ukur sblmnya (smtr ini dia sdg tdk ada ditempat).

----------


## Robby Iwan

Updated Peserta per hari ini tgl 08-Jan-08 pkl 11.10

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG11 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (Lunas)
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (Lunas)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
09.KMG47 - Mbelung
10.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
11.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
12.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
13.KMG67 - Kwachid (Lunas)
14.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
15.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
16.KMG73 - Eno TB (Lunas)
17.KMG76 - Kwachid (Lunas)
18.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
20.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
21.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
22.KMG87 - Startime (Lunas)
23.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

.

----------


## mbelung

sorry saya ga jd pesan ikannya dl. soal e blm ada yg cocok. thanks

----------


## Robby Iwan

Updated Peserta per hari ini tgl 10-Jan-08 pkl 08.30

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG11 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (Lunas)
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (Lunas)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
09.KMG47 - Mbelung (Batal)
10.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
11.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
12.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
13.KMG67 - Kwachid (Lunas)
14.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
15.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
16.KMG73 - Eno TB (Lunas)
17.KMG76 - Kwachid (Lunas)
18.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
20.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
21.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
22.KMG87 - Startime (Lunas)
23.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Rekan2,

Atas permintaan beberapa anggota.., penutupan pendaftaran di undur sampai dengan 18 Jan 2008 jam 24.00 WIB.

dan...setiap peserta akan mendapat satu nomor undian utk setiap satu ikan yg dipesan.., untuk mendapatkan LUCKY DRAW.. dari KOIs, sebuah KOHAKU MARUYAMA 58CM dibawah ini.



catatan:
_Koi tsb skg ada di SPKC Kuala Lumpur, ongkos kirim akan menjadi tanggungan pemenang._

.

----------


## TanSL

Hallo Pak,

Bravo ! clap clap clap !   Yg belum join, tunggu apa lagi ?

A note from Luke, "No more extension please. This is final". Dia mau simpan balancenya...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hallo Pak,
> 
> Bravo ! clap clap clap !   Yg belum join, tunggu apa lagi ?
> 
> A note from Luke, "No more extension please. This is final". Dia mau simpan balancenya...


Hopefully, the extention of closing date will not make you busy preparing the additional order (if any) to mud pond even for just one piece of koi  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Hopefully, the extention of closing date will not make you busy preparing the additional order (if any) to mud pond even for just one piece of koi


Nope ! Semuanya udah masuki mud pond, so no problemo. Kalau tidak di pilih, SPKC pasti akan jual dgn harga lebih dari RM800 se-ekor.   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Nope ! Semuanya udah masuki mud pond, so no problemo. Kalau tidak di pilih, SPKC pasti akan jual dgn harga lebih dari RM800 se-ekor.


Cool! I sugest to extent the closing date until the end of event. May be many of us willing to buy even more than RM800 after seeing the result  ::

----------


## chester

It's even better to keep an open end closing date till the fish becomes nissai with tosai price + some premium   ::  

cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

Bang Chester

You expected to give some your expertise comment on this event especially for those fishes the indonesian been taken. By that way we can have the fun, now they are in the mud pond, it is time to going fun kan? 

For me it is very difficult to distinguish these showa quality as in my beginner eyes the quality is still in big question mark (?). How do you think ?

thanks
gom

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Bang Chester
> 
> You expected to give some your expertise comment on this event especially for those fishes the indonesian been taken. By that way we can have the fun, now they are in the mud pond, it is time to going fun kan? 
> 
> For me it is very difficult to distinguish these showa quality as in my beginner eyes the quality is still in big question mark (?). How do you think ?
> 
> thanks
> gom


Satuju pisan saya mah bang Gom., sok atuh bang Ricky, kang Rudy, mas Datta, ngkoh Tan, diantos komentarna euy..

.

----------


## chester

kang rob, bang gom, 

grow out event utk tosai, terutama showa, pilihannya mumgkin mostly dari pattern dan body saja. Faktor yg varian adalah perkembangan suminya nanti, itu yang biasanya akan jadi deciding factor apakah tosai2 tsb berpotensi.

Cuma secara umum menurut saya (by photo), tosai2 M-showa ini qualitynya rata2 di atas Oomo showa tosai yang grow out duluan (yang pernah saya lihat langsung tempo hari) dengan catatan indukannya Oomo kita sempat tahu karena diinformasikan ybs pada waktu seminar di KC itu, kalau ga salah dari Dainichi femalenya.

Secara prestasi, showa2 Maruyama lebih menonjol dari Oomo, dari banyaknya kejuaraan kontes yang pernah dimenangi. Cuma yang bikin penasaran, kita tidak tahu oyagoi m-showa yang mana yang menetaskan tosai2 GO kali ini supaya bisa ada traceabilitynya walaupun itu bukan satu2nya faktor penentu apakah tosai2 ini bisa 'jadi' atau tidak. Tapi paling tidak kita bisa tahu bone structure indukannya utk minimal menggaransi bahwa bodynya akan come up walaupun suminya jeblok misalnya jadi masih pantas lah dikeep utk coba dijumbokan.

cheers

----------


## TanSL

Bang Ricky, setuju !  (if I understand what you are saying...  ::  ) 

Basically for a grow out, there's always 2 reasons for buying. 

1. To win...best to try and pick a male and one that is finishing soon

2. To keep...body structure is the most important. IN GENERAL, a lot of good koi do not look good when they are tosai. The photos shown are a good example. I was there when the koi were selected by Luke. A lot of very very good ones are not photogenic at all, thus, not many wil pick them. To pick a good koi with future potential, always go for body structure, then skin quality, thickness of Hi and indication of good jet black sumi. Pattern unfornately has to be last on the list. Realistically, no one will want to buy a koi with bad pattern. Sumi will always be the last to fill in for a showa. If you have chosen one with all the criteria I mentioned, the sumi will come in automatically - that's the reason why you buy proven bloodline (garansi dari bloodline!)

To answer pak Ajik's question, sorry brudder, closing has to be 18th Jan. SPKC has given the opportunity to get good koi. If these are all still not picked, then they will be sold at much higher price - this can be the learning for all, yes?

Something to consider about pattern. Ask yourself, would you buy this koi when it is a tosai ? There could be very little or no sumi during then. Yes ? No ? This Dainichi Showa won GC at Nogyousai Show 2006.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Cik Tan

Yeah... can you put some specific comment on the fishes we've choosen, one by one if possible to make this event more alive; what the strong or weakness of those particular fish. Perhaps we will be a good koi analyst on the next GO? he..eee.... 
We hope this discussion will continue until next six months? he..e..e.e.e.

cheers
gom

----------


## Davkoi

Pak Robby  

pilihan saya dari KMG11 sy ganti ke KMG04 . 
Saya lihat KMG-04 belum ada yang booked. 

tks 

Davkoi

----------


## Robby Iwan

Updated Peserta per hari ini tgl 16-Jan-08 pkl 14.00

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (Lunas)
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (Lunas)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
11.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (Lunas)
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (Lunas)
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (Lunas)
17.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
18.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
21.KMG87 - Startime (Lunas)
22.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

.

----------


## Davkoi

Terima kasih banyak MR Robby . 

Davkoi

----------


## rvidella

Pak Robby ..... kan sudah lihat ikannya langsung
Bagaimana ttg pertanyaan pak koilover yang ikan2 di poto kelihatan sedikit bengkok ...
apa semua ikan2 ini sehat dan keadaannya ok?
ada yang ditaksir nih soalnya ....


o yah sekalian kalo Omosako Showa GO kita dicancel apa bisa ditukar dengan Maruyama Showa GO yang diadakan KOIS atau refund saja?

Thanks boss

Dodo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> o yah sekalian kalo Omosako Showa GO kita dicancel apa bisa ditukar dengan Maruyama Showa GO yang diadakan KOIS atau refund saja?
> 
> Thanks boss
> 
> Dodo


Udah confirm cancel? Kayaknya dah kelamaan tuh.... Dah gak antusias lagi... Mungkin yang pas jawab ini Luke atau TSL. Bgmn, om TSL?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

P Robby,
Saya ambil No. 47, tapi switch dari omosako showa ya....  ::  Tq

----------


## TanSL

> Pak Ajik, udah confirm cancel tapi akan buat replacement with Dainichi showa or credit with SPKC. Too difficult to do refund.


Pak TSL,

Dodo and I basically do not asking for refund, but replacement the omosako showa with this Maruyama Showa. We are paying RM1000 each for omosako showa and replace with RM800 Maruyama Showa. Doesn't it good deal for you and SPKC?

----------


## rvidella

Pak Tan ...

Jadi kapan akan diganti untuk replacementnya kalo refund susah?

tapi kalo tukar maruyama showa GO kan sama saja yah? karena uangnya masuk ke SPKC juga ...

Thanks

Dodo

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby ..... kan sudah lihat ikannya langsung
> Bagaimana ttg pertanyaan pak koilover yang ikan2 di poto kelihatan sedikit bengkok ...
> apa semua ikan2 ini sehat dan keadaannya ok?
> ada yang ditaksir nih soalnya ....
> 
> 
> o yah sekalian kalo Omosako Showa GO kita dicancel apa bisa ditukar dengan Maruyama Showa GO yang diadakan KOIS atau refund saja?
> 
> Thanks boss
> ...


Yg ditanya koilvr sebaiknya jgn dipilih.., omosako showa ikannya elek jadi ga brani jual..,duitnya bisa ditukar dg maruyama showa mustinya..go ahead aja pilih nanti tak urus ke spkcnya.

.

----------


## dattairadian

he he... beli showa kok ke spesialis shiro?!  :P

----------


## koi388

pak robby

saya ambil no 11 , tapi tuker sama omosako showa yg d batalin.
atas nama andi yg bayarnya bareng pak dodo.

thnk u

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hayo...

Tukar guling deh....

No. 2 apa nggak baguskah... 

salam

----------


## dattairadian

> Hayo...
> 
> Tukar guling deh....
> 
> No. 2 apa nggak baguskah... 
> 
> salam


The most unique one...

----------


## rvidella

> Pak Ajik, udah confirm cancel tapi akan buat replacement with Dainichi showa or credit with SPKC. Too difficult to do refund.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pak TSL,
> 
> Dodo and I basically do not asking for refund, but replacement the omosako showa with this Maruyama Showa. We are paying RM1000 each for omosako showa and replace with RM800 Maruyama Showa. Doesn't it good deal for you and SPKC?


klarifikasi saja ... From my side ... I will wait for the next GO ... as promised, this would be from top breeder (Dainichi, Maruyama, etc). So, store credit in SPKC lah ...

Thanks ...

Dodo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

P Robby,

My additional order: 46 & 83. Let's beat p Anggit for Lucky Draw  ::  
2 pcs of Omosako Showa replaced by 3 pcs of Maruyama Showa. I guess I should pay more  ::  

Tq

----------


## valmh

Waduh ! pada cabut semua dari omosako showa nih, kok jadi berantakan gitu ya ... tinggal sisa saya, pak Dodo sama siapa lagi dong ? jadi gak seru deh.

Gak apa2 pak Dodo, positif thinking aja, peringkat kita bisa naik ha3x.

Pak Datta cengar-cengir tuh lihat yang beli showa dari specialist shiro   ::  

-mul-

----------


## koilvr

> Waduh ! pada cabut semua dari omosako showa nih, kok jadi berantakan gitu ya ... tinggal sisa saya, pak Dodo sama siapa lagi dong ? jadi gak seru deh.
> 
> Gak apa2 pak Dodo, positif thinking aja, peringkat kita bisa naik ha3x.
> 
> Pak Datta cengar-cengir tuh lihat yang beli showa dari specialist shiro   
> 
> -mul-


saya juga nunggu GO berikut koq. saya udah bayar 2 pcs. SPKC will bring more attractive GO, ain't that right Tan   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kapan GO untuk kohaku yahud yah...? kok showa saja nih...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ibu & Bapak2 pencinta koi dan KOIs, acara KOIs Maruyama Showa Grow Out sdh ditutup jam 00.00. dinihari tadi.

Update terakhir para Peserta adalah sbb:

01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas/credit spkc)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (Lunas)
03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
04.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (Lunas)
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (Lunas)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (Lunas)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (Lunas)
11.KMG57 - Valmh (Lunas)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (Lunas)
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (Lunas)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (Lunas)
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (Lunas)
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (Lunas)
17.KMG78 - Anggit (Lunas)
18.KMG80 - Anggit (Lunas)
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (Lunas)
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Lunas)
21.KMG87 - Startime (Lunas)
22.KMG91 - Anggit (Lunas)

23.KMG46 - Ajik (lunas/switching order)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (lunas/switching order)
25.KMG83 - Ajik (lunas/switching order+top up)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (lunas/switching order)

Adapun untuk LUCKY DRAW akan diundi pada acara Kontes KOis 2008.
Terima Kasih atas partisipasi nya dan juga kepada seluruh anggota Forum yang telah memeriahkan acara ini, Sampai Jumpa 6 bulan yad saat panen ikan anda dari mud pond.

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kapan GO untuk kohaku yahud yah...? kok showa saja nih...


Bang Gom,

Ada tuh Maruyama Kohaku di http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcadmin ... ge/c1.html

temen2 kois banyak juga yg ambil

.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kang Robby

Parantos abdi tingngali, Kang!... sigana wes kaborong sadayana anu gareliues tea ku Kang Robby... tos eweuh, tak aya sisana ... engkeh wae atuh...  Nuhun pisan 

mangga
gom

----------


## dattairadian

> Ibu & Bapak2 pencinta koi dan KOIs, acara KOIs Maruyama Showa Grow Out sdh ditutup jam 00.00. dinihari tadi.
> 
> Update terakhir para Peserta adalah sbb:
> 
> 01.KMG03 - Teddy (Lunas/credit spkc)
> 02.KMG04 - Davkoi (Lunas)
> 03.KMG19 - Luki (Lunas)
> 04.KMG27 - Anggit (Lunas)
> 05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Lunas)
> ...


He he... karena sudah ditutup, iseng2 boleh yah....
Ini sih hanya tebakan aja... validitasnya (mesti) diragukan!  :: , karena ikan sizenya masih kecil dan foto beberapa agak gelap...
He he..
4, 11, 27, 34, 42, 44, 46, 73, 78 dan 91 kayaknya MALE..  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> He he... karena sudah ditutup, iseng2 boleh yah....
> Ini sih hanya tebakan aja... validitasnya (mesti) diragukan! , karena ikan sizenya masih kecil dan foto beberapa agak gelap...
> He he..
> 4, 11, 27, 34, 42, 44, 46, 73, 78 dan 91 kayaknya MALE..


Wah, kang Datta hrs bertanggung jawab dan menjelaskan dugaannya..darimana/bagaimana kang Datta bisa mengatakan itu male..hayoo  ::  

.

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> He he... karena sudah ditutup, iseng2 boleh yah....
> Ini sih hanya tebakan aja... validitasnya (mesti) diragukan! :wink:, karena ikan sizenya masih kecil dan foto beberapa agak gelap...
> He he..
> 4, 11, 27, 34, 42, 44, 46, 73, 78 dan 91 kayaknya MALE.. 8)
> 
> 
> ...


Gampang pak Robby, kalau melihat ikan cewek, ikan2 yang disebutkan pak datta tadi pada melotot matanya, nah itu pasti male, he he he....

----------


## Gom 7rait

Kang Mas,

Kelihatannya memang nomor-nomor itu cukup potensial jadi bagus... he...eee....eee.... 

Kalau jantan yah... buat calon pejantan...."itu saja kok repot!".... kha...kha...aa

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

> Wah, kang Datta hrs bertanggung jawab dan menjelaskan dugaannya..darimana/bagaimana kang Datta bisa mengatakan itu male..hayoo  
> .


He he.. cuma nebak aja kok bos... Lagi pula ikan ukuran segini kan paling sulit penentuan kelaminnya. Apalagi dari foto burem  ::  
Diharapkan jangan ada yang percaya dengan tebakan ini!!  ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Kang Mas,
> 
> Kelihatannya memang nomor-nomor itu cukup potensial jadi bagus... he...eee....eee.... 
> 
> Kalau jantan yah... buat calon pejantan...."itu saja kok repot!".... kha...kha...aa
> 
> cheers


100 buat pak Gom.  

Salam horas......

----------


## rvidella

showa yang tidak kepilih dibalikin ke SPKC yah?

----------


## TanSL

Dear all participants,

On behalf of SPKC, thank you very much for joining the event. In line with the corporate policy of SPKC, they need your details to prepare billings/receipts for koi purchased by you. Can you please me at [email protected] the following details ?

Full Name:
Nickname on forum: 
Email: 
Address:
Phone number:

This applies to all old timers, including Pak Robby, Karom, Ajik and all.

----------


## Davkoi

> showa yang tidak kepilih dibalikin ke SPKC yah?


Mau Diborong nih , bos ?  ::

----------


## ari-radja

Pak Robby, saya punya usul. Bagaimana kalau setelah GO Maruyama Showa selesai 6 bln yad, ikan-ikan peserta GO diberi sertifikat? Sertifikatnya dari koi-s.org, aja. Dalam sertifikat itu disebutkan nama breedernya dan tanggal lahir ikan. Tanggal lahir ikan dikira-kira aja pak. Bagaimana pak? Tentu ini akan lebih menarik dan memberi tambahan nilai bagi teman-teman yang ikut GO event.
Terima kasih.

Ari Solo

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby, saya punya usul. Bagaimana kalau setelah GO Maruyama Showa selesai 6 bln yad, ikan-ikan peserta GO diberi sertifikat? Sertifikatnya dari koi-s.org, aja. Dalam sertifikat itu disebutkan nama breedernya dan tanggal lahir ikan. Tanggal lahir ikan dikira-kira aja pak. Bagaimana pak? Tentu ini akan lebih menarik dan memberi tambahan nilai bagi teman-teman yang ikut GO event.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Ari Solo


Mas Ari,

Usulannya ta tampung dulu yo mas, kan musti ada persetujuan bos2 lain dan juga dealer/breeder hrs di beritahu.
Terima kasih atas usulannya.

.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Pak Robby, saya punya usul. Bagaimana kalau setelah GO Maruyama Showa selesai 6 bln yad, ikan-ikan peserta GO diberi sertifikat? Sertifikatnya dari koi-s.org, aja. Dalam sertifikat itu disebutkan nama breedernya dan tanggal lahir ikan. Tanggal lahir ikan dikira-kira aja pak. Bagaimana pak? Tentu ini akan lebih menarik dan memberi tambahan nilai bagi teman-teman yang ikut GO event.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Ari Solo


Mas Ari,

Usulannya ta tampung dulu yo mas, kan musti ada persetujuan bos2 lain dan juga dealer/breeder hrs di beritahu.
Terima kasih atas usulannya.

.[/quote:e9kzu94b]

Usulan yang simpatik, mas Ari.
Paling tidak sertifikat partisipan GO Maruyama KOI's mestinya bisa dipertimbangkan

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Pak Robby, saya punya usul. Bagaimana kalau setelah GO Maruyama Showa selesai 6 bln yad, ikan-ikan peserta GO diberi sertifikat? Sertifikatnya dari koi-s.org, aja. Dalam sertifikat itu disebutkan nama breedernya dan tanggal lahir ikan. Tanggal lahir ikan dikira-kira aja pak. Bagaimana pak? Tentu ini akan lebih menarik dan memberi tambahan nilai bagi teman-teman yang ikut GO event.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Ari Solo


Mas Ari,

Usulannya ta tampung dulu yo mas, kan musti ada persetujuan bos2 lain dan juga dealer/breeder hrs di beritahu.
Terima kasih atas usulannya.

.[/quote:i4vnz69j]

Kang Robby,

kita sependapat dengan usulan mas Ari, atas inisiatif Koi-s lah. Tentu akan menambah minat koikichi ikut GO Koi-s ke depan. Sepertinya breeder ndak perlu dilibatkan lagi toh koinya sudah ke beli, masa kita ndak boleh ngaku itu ikan dari mereka? He...eee.....

matur suhun

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote=Robby Iwan]


> Pak Robby, saya punya usul. Bagaimana kalau setelah GO Maruyama Showa selesai 6 bln yad, ikan-ikan peserta GO diberi sertifikat? Sertifikatnya dari koi-s.org, aja. Dalam sertifikat itu disebutkan nama breedernya dan tanggal lahir ikan. Tanggal lahir ikan dikira-kira aja pak. Bagaimana pak? Tentu ini akan lebih menarik dan memberi tambahan nilai bagi teman-teman yang ikut GO event.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Ari Solo


Mas Ari,

Usulannya ta tampung dulu yo mas, kan musti ada persetujuan bos2 lain dan juga dealer/breeder hrs di beritahu.
Terima kasih atas usulannya.

.[/quote:3fz0pu6q]

Kang Robby,

kita sependapat dengan usulan mas Ari, atas inisiatif Koi-s lah. Tentu akan menambah minat koikichi ikut GO Koi-s ke depan. Sepertinya breeder ndak perlu dilibatkan lagi toh koinya sudah ke beli, masa kita ndak boleh ngaku itu ikan dari mereka? He...eee.....

matur suhun

----------


## valmh

[quote=Gom 7rait][quote="Robby Iwan":z1mffy5h]


> Pak Robby, saya punya usul. Bagaimana kalau setelah GO Maruyama Showa selesai 6 bln yad, ikan-ikan peserta GO diberi sertifikat? Sertifikatnya dari koi-s.org, aja. Dalam sertifikat itu disebutkan nama breedernya dan tanggal lahir ikan. Tanggal lahir ikan dikira-kira aja pak. Bagaimana pak? Tentu ini akan lebih menarik dan memberi tambahan nilai bagi teman-teman yang ikut GO event.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Ari Solo


Mas Ari,

Usulannya ta tampung dulu yo mas, kan musti ada persetujuan bos2 lain dan juga dealer/breeder hrs di beritahu.
Terima kasih atas usulannya.

.[/quote:z1mffy5h]

Kang Robby,

kita sependapat dengan usulan mas Ari, atas inisiatif Koi-s lah. Tentu akan menambah minat koikichi ikut GO Koi-s ke depan. Sepertinya breeder ndak perlu dilibatkan lagi toh koinya sudah ke beli, masa kita ndak boleh ngaku itu ikan dari mereka? He...eee.....

matur suhun[/quote:z1mffy5h]

Mohon ijin untuk ikut urun rembuk,

Saya sih senang2 saja kalau dapat sertifikat. Tapi kalau maksudnya sertifikat ikan mungkin rasanya kok kurang etis ya kalau kita gak kasih tahu atau 'ijin' breeder/dealer walaupun ikan sudah dibeli   ::  , kalau sertifikat sebagai PESERTA GO KOI's mungkin lebih fair. (cakep juga kalau bisa pake foto ikan before & after GO)

Ini cuma pemikiran saya saja, kawan-kawan pengurus pasti lebih tahu dan bijak tentang hal ini. Yang penting event2 KOI's bisa tambah meriah dan bikin semua members tambah kompak.

Salam KOI's,
-mul-

----------


## Gom 7rait

Yah pak... maksudnya bahwa koinya adalah ikan GO koi-s... mungkin asal ikannya saja yang ditulis ndak usah minta tanda tangan atau stempel breedernya.  

Eh... ngomong-ngomong kapan yah GO dengan koi lokal? 

salam

----------


## dattairadian

> Rekan2,
> 
> Atas permintaan beberapa anggota.., penutupan pendaftaran di undur sampai dengan 18 Jan 2008 jam 24.00 WIB.
> 
> dan...setiap peserta akan mendapat satu nomor undian utk setiap satu ikan yg dipesan.., untuk mendapatkan LUCKY DRAW.. dari KOIs, sebuah KOHAKU MARUYAMA 58CM dibawah ini.
> 
> 
> 
> catatan:
> ...


SELAMAT UNTUK PAK CAHYO (Nacacha), yang berdasarkan undian yang dikocok pada acara KOI's Festival 2008 memenangkan Lucky Draw ini.
SELAMAT!!

----------


## Nachacha

Buat para sesepuh KOI-s 
TERIMAKASIH buat ikan nya... gak nyangka dapet ikan segitu gede hehehehehe... ngomong2 cara ngambilnya gimana nih.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Buat para sesepuh KOI-s 
> TERIMAKASIH buat ikan nya... gak nyangka dapet ikan segitu gede hehehehehe... ngomong2 cara ngambilnya gimana nih.


Ambil plastik, Isi Air....
Masukin ikannya, kasih oksigen...
Jangan lupa diikat karet....  ::  

Selamat ya P Cahyo....  ::   ::

----------


## Nachacha

> Ambil plastik, Isi Air....
> Masukin ikannya, kasih oksigen...
> Jangan lupa diikat karet....  
> 
> Selamat ya P Cahyo....


Pak Ajik bisa aja, jangan pasang icon sedih gitu pak sekarang giliran saya, tar giliran mas ajik insya allah dapet deh   ::

----------


## chester

Selamat kepada pak Cahyo (Nachacha). Kemarin kebetulan saya yang diminta teman2 KOIS buat narik lucky drawnya   ::   ::  

Ikan ini cukup berpotensi, mungkin bisa minta ke dealernya/SPKC utk dimasukkan ke mud pond mrk di Malaysia selama beberapa bulan sebelum dikirim ke Jakarta.  Bisa 65 cm an dan ready to fight utk contest di desember setelah 1-2 bulan finishing di kolam semen. 

cheers

----------


## Nachacha

> Selamat kepada pak Cahyo (Nachacha). Kemarin kebetulan saya yang diminta teman2 KOIS buat narik lucky drawnya    
> 
> Ikan ini cukup berpotensi, mungkin bisa minta ke dealernya/SPKC utk dimasukkan ke mud pond mrk di Malaysia selama beberapa bulan sebelum dikirim ke Jakarta.  Bisa 65 cm an dan ready to fight utk contest di desember setelah 1-2 bulan finishing di kolam semen. 
> 
> cheers


Waaahhh pak chester ternyata tangannya tahu kesusahan saya... 
Sabtu kemaren pergi ke lokasi kontes tapi dijalan ban kempes di hutan jati daerah perbatasan subang-majalengka mana gak bawa kunci roda  ::  panas, keringetan, kaki pegel jalan jauh cari pinjeman kunci ban, minta bantuan gak ada yg berhenti... sampe di pancoran dah sepi  padahal pengen ikutan leleng  :: . Pulang dengan mangkel... tapi ditengah jalan dapet SMS dr Pak Datta kalau dapet Door Price, gak nyangka loh... malah sedikit gak percaya sampe lihat pengumuman di Forum baru percaya 100%   :: 

Sekali lagi terima kasih buat para Sesepuh KOI's dan pak chesster. Buat yang lain jangan sedih tar dapet gilirannya...asaaal ikutan GO KOI'S... <tuh... dah tak bantuin promosi GO... hehehehehe....)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Waaahhh pak chester ternyata tangannya tahu kesusahan saya... 
> Sabtu kemaren pergi ke lokasi kontes tapi dijalan ban kempes di hutan jati daerah perbatasan subang-majalengka mana gak bawa kunci roda  panas, keringetan, kaki pegel jalan jauh cari pinjeman kunci ban, minta bantuan gak ada yg berhenti... sampe di pancoran dah sepi  padahal pengen ikutan leleng . Pulang dengan mangkel... tapi ditengah jalan dapet SMS dr Pak Datta kalau dapet Door Price, gak nyangka loh... malah sedikit gak percaya sampe lihat pengumuman di Forum baru percaya 100%  
> 
> Sekali lagi terima kasih buat para Sesepuh KOI's dan pak chesster. Buat yang lain jangan sedih tar dapet gilirannya...asaaal ikutan GO KOI'S... <tuh... dah tak bantuin promosi GO... hehehehehe....)


Wah, saya benar2 ikhlas kalau P Cahyo yang dapat ikan itu...  ::  
"Perjuangan dan Doa"-nya itu lho, bagaikan "Satria Bergitar"
Jangan2 dari malam "Begadang" ya, untuk sampe ke Jakarta....
Dapat lucky draw, biar gak "Penasaran" ya pak...  ::

----------


## karom

> ... sampe di pancoran dah sepi  padahal pengen ikutan leleng . Pulang dengan mangkel... tapi ditengah jalan dapet SMS dr Pak Datta kalau dapet Door Price, gak nyangka loh... malah sedikit gak percaya sampe lihat pengumuman di Forum baru percaya 100%  
> 
> Sekali lagi terima kasih buat para Sesepuh KOI's dan pak chesster. Buat yang lain jangan sedih tar dapet gilirannya...asaaal ikutan GO KOI'S... <tuh... dah tak bantuin promosi GO... hehehehehe....)


wah nyampe pancoran jam berapa om cahyo .. padahal kita masih ngobrol2 dicafe nya sampai jam 8 malam loh .. anyway selamat ya dapat ikan bagus mudah2an ke"mangkel"annya dapat terobati .. he he

----------


## showa

mangkel yg berbuntut hadiah,.................jarang jarang terjadi itu

hehehehehehehe.   ::  
selamat ya om.

----------


## Nachacha

Pas di pintu tol aja dah adzan magrib, emang agak pesimis tapi tanggung penasaran meluncur kesana kr emang sekalian pengen tahu tempat hanggar pancoran dimana. Tapi emang aku gak coba cari2 sampe kafe sih, udah lihat  gak ada pengunjung aja udah drop. Kayaknya kalau masuk lebih dalam bisa ketemu bos Karom dll yah...
Kalau bisa sih jangan sampe mangkel2 dl baru dapet door price.. datang lancar.. happy, perut kenyang kayak acara GO Showa dulu... trs dapet door price... nah itu baru seeep.... ya pak  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ceritanya seru juga yah pak Cahyo.... conratulation frens dapat bingkisan cantik... Dengar tuh... sesepuh saja sudah bilang ready for the next contest... Pak! selamat...

cheers

----------


## ari-radja

> Ceritanya seru juga yah pak Cahyo.... conratulation frens dapat bingkisan cantik... Dengar tuh... sesepuh saja sudah bilang ready for the next contest... Pak! selamat...
> 
> cheers


Ikut GO Even ternyata asik ya. berdebar debar menunggu hasilnya, tapi masih 4 bulan lagi. Tapi, karena asyik maunya ikut GO lagi. Kapan Pak Robby, ada GO lagi?. Mungkin untuk Sakai?

Salam,
Ari Solo

----------


## paimo

kegiatan GO itu yang gimana dan kayak apa sih pak...mohon maaf atas pertanyaan saya yang bloon...?  ::   ::  
kok sampai ada hadiah sehebat itu...
apa yg beli ikan bareng2 itu...ya...?

----------


## Robby Iwan

> kegiatan GO itu yang gimana dan kayak apa sih pak...mohon maaf atas pertanyaan saya yang goblok...?   
> kok sampai ada hadiah sehebat itu...
> apa yg beli ikan bareng2 itu...ya...?


Pa Paimo,
GO (grow out) adalah membesarkan ikan dari tosai (umur ikan <1th), caranya kita memilih (membeli) ikan2 yg disediakan dealer, terus sama2 dibesarkan di tempat penjual atau kolam atau mud pond dimana saja yg dipilih.., nanti (biasanya) 6 bulan kemudian di panen ikannya dan dinilai oleh juri atau breedernya., yg paling bagus berdasarkan penilaian juri (pemenang kontes GO) biasanya dpt hadiah yg disediakan penjual ikan tadi.

Pa Ari,
mdh2an klo negonya lancar dan harga bagus , KOIs akan mengadakan GO Sakai tahun ini.. tapi mungkin juga batal klo harga terlalu mahal / term tdk bagus utk kita2.

.

----------


## menkar

kalo mo ikutan gmana caranya si pak?

----------


## startime

kpn ikan GO dikirim ke Jakarta?
(unt yg maruyama showa)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Akhir Juni GO selesai
Harusnya Juli dah nyampe Jkt

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Ajik..gimana caranya klu mau ikutan? Apakah ada syarat2 tertentu?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Klo untuk maruyama showa sudah di closed pak Will,
mudah-mudahan nanti ada batch lain
KOI's lagi coba kemungkinan bikin GO dari farm ngetop lainnya
Mudah2an aja bisa terlaksana

Rumornya, Sunter Koi juga mau bikin tuh, pak
Kita panas2in pak Sugi aja supaya jadi...  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Wah sayang sekali yah...tp gpp d. Iya...kita komporin pak Sugi aja. Tp kyk nya jadi tuh. Udah di announce di web site pak Sugi tuh.

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Klo untuk maruyama showa sudah di closed pak Will,
> mudah-mudahan nanti ada batch lain
> KOI's lagi coba kemungkinan bikin GO dari farm ngetop lainnya
> Mudah2an aja bisa terlaksana
> 
> Rumornya, Sunter Koi juga mau bikin tuh, pak
> Kita panas2in pak Sugi aja supaya jadi...


Upfffssss....

Ah...Ogata lagi dong...

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya...pak Gom...mari kita rame2 komporin Pak Sugi...  ::   ::   ::  tp kyk ga usah di komporin, pak sugi udah confirm tuh   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Yang bener kompornya sudah menyala, orang pake gas elpiji kok   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Iya...pak Gom...mari kita rame2 komporin Pak Sugi...    tp kyk ga usah di komporin, pak sugi udah confirm tuh


Yah ...pak Will, cuma kolam saya sekarang ada 5 tosai 22 cm dari sini... nggak tahu kalau yang dari GO kayak gimana, kalau yang saya lihat pak yang rombengan saja cukup menyenangkan apalagi tosai-tosai GO ini, katanya sih terjangkau dan tosai kualitas yang di plot utk selling for nissai. Akhir April akan nampang.... So whatch out... jangan sampai tertidur....

cheers

----------


## ronyandry

Setuju aku bang..
kita tinggal tunggu tanggal mainnya sajalah     ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

Hello All, 

Here's is the update of the Grow Out. Some bad news and good news. 

Bad news, 13 pieces of your grow out koi either went "missing" or turned into Shiro Utsuri. Missing because your koi has got into stomach of some 4-legged creature. Those with weak body turned into Shiro and SPKC will not give you these Shiro. 

The good news is, although the rules says "No Female Guaranty dan No Damage Guaranty" as mentioned by Pak Ajik, Luke has kindly selected 40 koi for you to find your replacement of all those koi that went missing/turned into Shiro. 

First, I will start posting those still in the G.O., comparing the first picture (left) and the present picture (right). Enjoy. 

Then, I will post those available for replacement. 

KMG03 Teddy 
 

KMG04 Davkoi   
 

KMG27 Anggit
 

KMG42 Nachacha

----------


## TanSL

KMG44 Ari Radja 
 

KMG46 Ajik 
 

KMG51 Elcaro5

----------


## TanSL

KMG52 Anggit
 

KMG57 Valmh
 

KMG69 Sony Wisbono

----------


## TanSL

KMG71 Anggit
 

KMG81 Anggit
 

KMG83 Ajik
 

That's all the koi that are still in competition. SPKC has already selected the winner and shall announce the winner very very soon.

----------


## TanSL

Next are the replacement koi for those missing in action. May I suggest we follow the "final list" for the sequence of selecting these koi? The sequence is as follows:

03.KMG19 - Luki
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5  
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait 
12.KMG67 - Kwachid
15.KMG73 - Eno TB 
16.KMG76 - Kwachid 
17.KMG78 - Anggit 
19.KMG84 - Davkoi 
20.KMG86 - Valmh 
21.KMG87 - Startime 
22.KMG91 - Anggit 
24.KMG47 - Ajik  
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 

*SPKC is now arranging to ship all koi to Jakarta next week Tuesday, 6th May 2008. It will help them greatly if you can pick your koi by Monday afternoon. Terima Kasih.* 

Here are the replacement koi.

KMGR01 KMGR02 KMGR03
  

KMGR04 KMGR05 KMGR06
  

KMGR07 KMGR08 KMGR09

----------


## TanSL

KMGR10 KMGR11 KMGR12
  

KMGR13 KMGR14 KMGR15
  

KMGR16 KMGR17 KMGR18

----------


## TanSL

KMGR19 KMGR20 KMGR21
  

KMGR22 KMGR23 KMGR24
  

KMGR25 KMGR26 KMGR27

----------


## TanSL

KMGR28 KMGR29 KMGR30
  

KMGR31 KMGR32 KMGR33
  

KMGR34 KMGR35 KMGR36

----------


## TanSL

KMGR37 KMGR38 KMGR39
  

KMGR40


That's all the 40 koi for replacement. May we have the first person to pick, ie, Luki. Also suggest Luki to pick, then contact the next person immediately to pick, and so on.

*Any enquiries (except if the koi is female or not, and which to pick) please sms me at +6012-2083923. Kindly state your name, just in case I don't have your phone number in my handphone. Terima Kasih !*

----------


## koilvr

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> Pak Jend.. tlng di di book buat saya dgn no sbb:
> 22,27,52,71,78 dan 91   
> 
> 
> there goes my one and only pick   
> terpaksa skip lagi deh   sorry panitia


Congrats mas Anggit   ::

----------


## Anggit

thank u koilvr...
tp sayang ada missing koi.. but the show must go on right??

to be fair, saya setuju urutan pemilihan koi replacement ini dengan  mengikuti urutan pemilihan di waktu awal GO ini..

03.KMG19 - Luki 
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait 
12.KMG67 - Kwachid 
15.KMG73 - Eno TB 
16.KMG76 - Kwachid 
17.KMG78 - Anggit 
19.KMG84 - Davkoi 
20.KMG86 - Valmh 
21.KMG87 - Startime 
22.KMG91 - Anggit 
24.KMG47 - Ajik 
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388  

lets the pick begin..  ::  

gd luck!!

----------


## luki

hallo Tan....

i have 1 question....

Do i have to pick from replacement list or i can skip and left the balance as a deposit for next buy at SPKC....?


thanks

----------


## TanSL

> hallo Tan....
> 
> i have 1 question....
> 
> Do i have to pick from replacement list or i can skip and left the balance as a deposit for next buy at SPKC....?
> 
> 
> thanks


Aiyoh ! Bro Luki, you are the first person to choose and already none of these replacement good ? Sure kah ?

I suggested Luke to give replacement since KOI's is good fren of SPKC. Originally, there's no guarantee (ie no refund and no replacement) since the cost is really low and already SPKC is not making money from this GO. Well anyway, Luke agreed to give replacement and he chose 40 for you all to choose...sure lose $$. So, I did not ask him about keeping as credit, Pak. Should I ask ?   ::

----------


## valmh

loss my love one   ::   ::   ::   ... rest in peace !

Just wonder how come showa with good genetic from *MARUYAMA* can turn into Shiro. For loosing that much fish in one GO, maybe spkc want to consider improving the security by hiring more laskar *wataniyah* from indonesia  ::   ::  

Highly appreciate SPKC for the replacement, but the list are base on fish number *NOT* GO que, so I have to wait for my turn #8 ....  moga2 masih ada yg tersisa ...  ::   ::   ::  

But show must go on ... come on guys !! move on ..move on !!

-mul-

----------


## luki

Aiyoh ! Bro Luki, you are the first person to choose and already none of these replacement good ? Sure kah ?

I suggested Luke to give replacement since KOI's is good fren of SPKC. Originally, there's no guarantee (ie no refund and no replacement) since the cost is really low and already SPKC is not making money from this GO. Well anyway, Luke agreed to give replacement and he chose 40 for you all to choose...sure lose $$. So, I did not ask him about keeping as credit, Pak. Should I ask ?   :: [/quote]


ok bos.....

I pick *KMGR 08*.......

Pak Tan Gwan An .......  silahkan memilih

----------


## TanSL

> The replacement list are base on fish number *NOT* GO que, so I have to wait for my turn #8 ....  moga2 masih ada yg tersisa ...    
> 
> But show must go on ... come on guys !! move on ..move on !!
> 
> -mul-


You are right, I did not noticed that the list was originally sorted by koi number. Maybe can KOI's re-arrange that?

Cheers

----------


## Anggit

Betul sekali pak Valmh...

[size=18]*The replacement list are base on fish number NOT GO que*[/size]

again, TO BE FAIR, lets re pick base upon the GO que...

berikut urutan awal berdasarkan GO  .. mohon kira nya di countercheck ..

1.   Anggit
2.   Valmh
3.   Wibowo
4.   KWachid
5.   Elcaro
6.   Davkoi
7.   Luki
8.   Eno
9.   Sony Wibisono
10. Teddy
11. Startime
12. Nachacha
13. Mbelung
14. Ari-radja
15. Gom7rait

untuk yg sudah terpilih.. saya rasa kita semua bisa mengikhlaskan ya.. ini kesalahan dr SPKC dalam membuat list nya... dan menghilangkan ikannya ..  ::  

Btw, saya belum dapat urutan pak Ajik and AndyKoi388 ya ?? ada yg bisa bantu pls.. 

salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Haiiiyaaaa.... I lost my best choice (KMG 47) out of my three choice. What an unpleseant coincidence. Unfortunately I also should have pick the replacement for the last time. My bad luck. Just curious, why we should follow the sequence? Didn't we pick up the koi before based on "first come first serve" rule? In my humble opinion we should also follow the same rule in the picking the replacement. But, it my just two cent. You're the boss, sir   ::   ::  

For not adding my bad luck, would you check my KMG 46. Looks like something not normal with this koi (kepalanya miring ke kanan). If I am right, could you give one other replacement for me?   ::   :: 

Btw, om Anggit, my fish number 47.... and my GO que is the last  ::   ::

----------


## Anggit

boss Ajik.. 
ini emang agak ribett sih .. betul waktu kita GO we go with first come first serve basis .. tp sekarnag pilihan kita ini ilang/wafat/raib/gone atau apalah ... yg jelas kita APESSSSS....
so idenya untuk milih yg hilang ini baik nya menurut "first come first serve" basis pada saat GO .. jd yg milih duluan pada saat GO teteup di prioritaskan .. (bukan krn sy yg kebeneran milih pertama lo....  ::  

gitu .. tp kl ini mau di buat first come first serve basis lagi ya sok aja...kita tinggal ngikut aja tatacara/aturan yg KOIS tetapkan..


salam,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Akur, om Anggit....
Kita ikut aja, deh...
btw, who is next?

----------


## Anggit

belum ketemu Andykoi388..?  ada yg tau ??

----------


## TanSL

> Haiiiyaaaa.... I lost my best choice (KMG 47) out of my three choice. What an unpleseant coincidence. Unfortunately I also should have pick the replacement for the last time. My bad luck. Just curious, why we should follow the sequence? Didn't we pick up the koi before based on "first come first serve" rule? In my humble opinion we should also follow the same rule in the picking the replacement. But, it my just two cent. You're the boss, sir    
> 
> For not adding my bad luck, would you check my KMG 46. Looks like something not normal with this koi (kepalanya miring ke kanan). If I am right, could you give one other replacement for me?   
> 
> Btw, om Anggit, my fish number 47.... and my GO que is the last


Ya bro, nga tau kenapa selalu adanya bad luck. I will get Adrian to check for you, but he's in Singapore show until Sunday. Mungkin Monday ok ya ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ya bro, nga tau kenapa selalu adanya bad luck. I will get Adrian to check for you, but he's in Singapore show until Sunday. Mungkin Monday ok ya ?


It's oke bro as long as before shipment date to Jkt. Thank to Adrian for his kind help  ::

----------


## Anggit

> Betul sekali pak Valmh...
> 
> [size=18]*The replacement list are base on fish number NOT GO que*[/size]
> 
> again, TO BE FAIR, lets re pick base upon the GO que...
> 
> berikut urutan awal berdasarkan GO  .. mohon kira nya di countercheck ..
> 
> 1.   Anggit
> ...


berhubung kita dikejar waktu shipment yg rencananya tgl 6may besok, berikut urutan pemilih untuk koi replacement ini (mengikuti GO awal);

1.  Anggit - 2 ekr
2.  Valmh
3.  Kwachid - 2 ekr
4.  elcaro
5.  Davkoi
6.  Luki - picked
7.  Eno
8.  Startime
9.  Gom7rait
10. Ajik
11. Andy kkoi388

dan untuk mempersingkat waktu, saya pilih no 29 & 30
next .. P Valmh pls ... 

salam,

----------


## luki

> boss Ajik.. 
> ini emang agak ribett sih .. betul waktu kita GO we go with first come first serve basis .. tp sekarnag pilihan kita ini ilang/wafat/raib/gone atau apalah ... yg jelas kita APESSSSS....
> so idenya untuk milih yg hilang ini baik nya menurut "first come first serve" basis pada saat GO .. jd yg milih duluan pada saat GO teteup di prioritaskan .. (bukan krn sy yg kebeneran milih pertama lo....  
> 
> gitu .. tp kl ini mau di buat first come first serve basis lagi ya sok aja...kita tinggal ngikut aja tatacara/aturan yg KOIS tetapkan..
> 
> 
> salam,




Boss Anggit and Boss Ajik.....

memang harus ada yg ketok palu untuk aturan atau urutan memilih....
kl sdh di tetapkan aturan nya dan yg sudah gw pilih ( KMGR 08 ) ada yg mau.....gw rela dan ikhlas utk  me-release dan milih lg.....

salam,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ........................................, saya pilih no 29 & 30
> next .. P Valmh pls ... 
> 
> salam,



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Mana yang lain nih.... should I.... should I.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## valmh

> berhubung kita dikejar waktu shipment yg rencananya tgl 6may besok, berikut urutan pemilih untuk koi replacement ini (mengikuti GO awal);
> 
> 1.  Anggit - 2 ekr
> 2.  Valmh
> 3.  Kwachid - 2 ekr
> 4.  elcaro
> 5.  Davkoi
> 6.  Luki - picked
> 7.  Eno
> ...


valmh => *40*

next .. P Kwachid pls ...

Salam,
-mul-

----------


## karom

*kwachid : 10 & 37*

next elcaro alias pak Tan Gwan An

----------


## tenonx

> Akhir Juni GO selesai
> Harusnya Juli dah nyampe Jkt


Maaf pak, tapi kok sekarang awal May udah selesai ya ?!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

BENAR-BENAR GO YANG TIDAK HAVING FAN........ 

YANG TERAKHIR DAPAT TERJELEK DARI YANG TERJELEK

----------


## hankoi

Sabar bang Gom
Org sabar disayang Tuhan  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

TAN 

If no body will pick it up; book me NO. 37 for replacement.

If somebody will likes it later soon, due the sequence isn't my turn yet. Please up to you lah what is that you will give for replacement.  I will not follow this trhead no more. Thanks

Cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> so idenya untuk milih yg hilang ini baik nya menurut "first come first serve" basis pada saat GO 
> 
> gitu .. tp kl ini mau di buat first come first serve basis lagi ya sok aja...kita tinggal ngikut aja tatacara/aturan yg KOIS tetapkan..
> salam,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Teman2,

Maaf telaat nongol, (ini juga gara2nya ada yg sms saya..) bgm kalo saya usul supaya dibuat sesuai urutan terdahulu spt yg dibuat bro Anggit tetapi tetapi diberi batas waktu 60 menit.., bila urutan 1 tdk memilih dlm 60 mnt (2jam) setelah waktu START maka bagian yg ke 2 memilih, yg terlewat.. bila nanti kemudian login di forum.. bisa minta break dari kawan urutan atasnya dan bila diizinkan boleh memilih ikan, bila tdk maaf urutan belakang dah..

klo setuju besok tgl.03 mei 2008 jam 12.00 dimulai (START)untuk pemilih pertama yaitu jam 12.00-Anggit, 14.00-Valmh, dst  

Bgm..? mohon korfirmasi setuju/tidak setuju nya

SALAM KOIS*

----------


## koi388

wah duh...apes juga nich ikanya ilang....jadi gimana nich pilih sesuai urutan ? dapet yang paling terahkir lagi   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Klosetuju maka sesuai daftar yg dibuat bro Anggit, urutannya sbb: 

1.  Anggit - 2 ekr
2.  Valmh
3.  Kwachid - 2 ekr
4.  elcaro
5.  Davkoi
6.  Luki 
7.  Eno
8.  Startime
9.  Gom7rait
10. Ajik
11. Andy kkoi388

----------


## Davkoi

Ini GO paling aneh yang pernah aku ikutin . 

Harusnya GO berlangsung 6 bulan jadi harusnya kan bulan juni akhir baru berakhir . kok 6 mei udah mau dikirim   ::   ::   ::  

Baru kali ini GO banyak koi yang mati ( cara keeping koinya gimana tuh   ::   ::   ::  )dan berubah jadi shiro ( ktnya Maruyama high quality tosai   ::   ::   ::  jangan2 nanti setelah showanya setelah sampai ke kolam kita jadi shiro juga   ::   ::   ::  ) 

Tapi It's OK lah . kalau SPKC mau ganti koi kita . cuma sayangnya kok diganti oleh koi yang ngak kepilih di awal acara GO  ::   ::   ::  

Apa ngak ada koi lain yang lebih pantas   ::   ::   ::  

No Offense . Just Sharing aja . 

Cheers 

Davkoi

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Akhir Juni GO selesai
> Harusnya Juli dah nyampe Jkt
> 
> 
> Maaf pak, tapi kok sekarang awal May udah selesai ya ?!



Pertanyaan Pak Tenonx ini kok tidak dijawab panitia GO ya? Mestinya ada panitia yang menjawabnya, karena pertanyaan ini mungkin juga menjadi pertanyaan peserta GO yang lain: Mengapa GO yang mestinya baru selesai setelah ikan dikeep selama 6 bulan di mud pond, kok dipercepat waktunya? Atau, jawabannya adalah: Karena GO ini adalah GO Akselerasi, jadi yang mestinya butuh waktu 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan. Artinya, ikan-ikan yang ikut GO ini ikan-ikan yang ssmart sehingga sudah waktunya masuk SMP atau SMA ya? 
Wah, kapan-kapan bikin GO aaaah.... Kalau ikan hilang, tinggal diganti, beres. Apresiasi peserta yang sejak awal mumet milih yang terbaik toh tak perlu terlalu dipikirin dan dihargai. Tks.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## Davkoi

[quote=ari-radja]


> Originally Posted by "Ajik Raffles":2plur4a8
> 
> Akhir Juni GO selesai
> Harusnya Juli dah nyampe Jkt
> 
> 
> Maaf pak, tapi kok sekarang awal May udah selesai ya ?!



Pertanyaan Pak Tenonx ini kok tidak dijawab panitia GO ya? Mestinya ada panitia yang menjawabnya, karena pertanyaan ini mungkin juga menjadi pertanyaan peserta GO yang lain: Mengapa GO yang mestinya baru selesai setelah ikan dikeep selama 6 bulan di mud pond, kok dipercepat waktunya? Atau, jawabannya adalah: Karena GO ini adalah GO Akselerasi, jadi yang mestinya butuh waktu 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan. Artinya, ikan-ikan yang ikut GO ini ikan-ikan yang ssmart sehingga sudah waktunya masuk SMP atau SMA ya? 
Wah, kapan-kapan bikin GO aaaah.... Kalau ikan hilang, tinggal diganti, beres. Apresiasi peserta yang sejak awal mumet milih yang terbaik toh tak perlu terlalu dipikirin dan dihargai. Tks.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,

Ari Solo[/quote:2plur4a8]

Dipulangin lebih awal mungkin takut ada yang mati lagi , Mas Ari   ::   ::   ::  

Atau mungkin takut jadi shiro lagi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Teman2,

KOIs diminta utk menjual ikan2 GO tsb oleh SPKC tanpa memungut keuntungan tapi hanya untuk pertemanan dan membuat event utk memeriahkan KOIs forum. 

Kami juga kecewa karena waktunya ternyata lebih singkat dari yg dijanjikan (mungkin ada alasan dg mud pondnya, banyak biawak/bango kah.?). klo kwalitas ikan tentunya sdh kita tau dari awal waktu pilih2, semua komplain akan kami sampaikan ke SPKC.

Bro TanSL,

Hope you understand the bahasa from above threads.., its about complaining for.
1. Too many Missing koi.
2. Duration of GO is shorter than scheduled.

Appreciate your respond

.

----------


## Davkoi

> Just wonder how come showa with good genetic from *MARUYAMA* can turn into Shiro.


jangan lupa yang ini , brother . Complain juga mengenai qualitynya . 
Takutnya begitu sampai kolam kita , jadi shiro juga .   ::   ::   ::  

Cheers 

Davkoi

----------


## ari-radja

> Just wonder how come showa with good genetic from *MARUYAMA* can turn into Shiro.
> 			
> 		
> 
> jangan lupa yang ini , brother . Complain juga mengenai qualitynya . 
> Takutnya begitu sampai kolam kita , jadi shiro juga .     
> 
> Cheers 
> 
> Davkoi


Peliharaannya Shincan itu namanya juga shiro lho mas.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  . Just joke, bro, daripada mumet........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,
Ari

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mengapa GO yang mestinya baru selesai setelah ikan dikeep selama 6 bulan di mud pond, kok dipercepat waktunya? Atau, jawabannya adalah: Karena GO ini adalah GO Akselerasi, jadi yang mestinya butuh waktu 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan. Artinya, ikan-ikan yang ikut GO ini ikan-ikan yang ssmart sehingga sudah waktunya masuk SMP atau SMA ya? 
> Wah, kapan-kapan bikin GO aaaah.... Kalau ikan hilang, tinggal diganti, beres. Apresiasi peserta yang sejak awal mumet milih yang terbaik toh tak perlu terlalu dipikirin dan dihargai. Tks.



Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO  ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO   ::   ::   ::  
Hilang nya ikan ga ada yg bisa jelasin sebabnya  kenapa yah??? 
Jngn2 kena dipancing org lg....seperti di Indo....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO  ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO     
> Hilang nya ikan ga ada yg bisa jelasin sebabnya  kenapa yah??? 
> Jngn2 kena dipancing org lg....seperti di Indo....


katanya sih dimakan four legged creature . ngak tahu yang dimaksud binatang apa   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

4 legs creatures?....aneh jg yah....klu memang iya....hrs nya semua yg di mud pond itu hilang semua. Apa itu penglaman pertama nya dimakan 4 legs creatures?

----------


## elcaro5

Salam KOI's,

saya pilih KMGR34 atau KMGR23.

Thanks,
elcaro5

----------


## Davkoi

Buatku no 21 . 

next Luki   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Bro TanSL,
> 
> Hope you understand the bahasa from above threads.., its about complaining for.
> 1. Too many Missing koi.
> 2. Duration of GO is shorter than scheduled.
> 
> Appreciate your respond
> .


also additional suggestion from me, since the original term is 6 months (5 mo mud pond + 1 mo concrete pond) so I would suggest to keep the remaining GO kois plus replacement kois in the concrete pond until end of the 6 months term, thanks bro

----------


## luki

saya tetap di KMGR 08

next Eno....

salam

----------


## Eno TB

Hello sorry telat..
KomplekMarinir blok GR no.22 
next..

----------


## Gom 7rait

NO:  KMGR 19

Saya over credit jika ada yang minat tipe_ ini.... 
== 08175749709 ==

Gom

----------


## startime

Bro Tan,
pengganti buat punya saya biar Luke yg bantu pilihkan.
Very dissapponted  with shorter time for GO, it will damage your business reputation.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Bapak2,

Dengan susah payah saya coba rangkaikan daftar dari status terakhir dan hasil panen ikan para Peserta adalah sbb:

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada)
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG08
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMG..
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (Hilang)- dinganti dgn KMG19
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada)
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG...
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada)
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMG22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG..
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG29
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG81 ?
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG21
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG..
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG..
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG30

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG

Sebelum bicara lebih jauh, mohon di isi dahulu update yg saya buat diatas, agar daftarnya nanti tidak simpang siur., pls

Salam KOIs

----------


## koi388

saya ambil   kmGr02 ..
thnk u

----------


## Anggit

P Robby,

quote:  18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG81 ? 

no 80 sy kalau hilang tolong di ganti dgn koi replacement no 17.

Thank u chief!

salam,

----------


## koilvr

fren, dari segitu banyak pilihan yg ditawarkan, ada satu ikan yg menawan hati saya. bagi peserta yg ikannya hilang dan kebetulan berminat menjual haknya (instead of picking a replacement), mohon PM ke saya mau dilepas berapa haknya tsb dalam nilai rupiah. kalau menurut saya nilai rupiah tsb match dgn nilai ikan tsb, dan ikan tsb tidak dipilih oleh peserta lain, maka mungkin (gak janji lho  :P ) saya akan takeover haknya.

no offense and tq.

----------


## ari-radja

> Mengapa GO yang mestinya baru selesai setelah ikan dikeep selama 6 bulan di mud pond, kok dipercepat waktunya? Atau, jawabannya adalah: Karena GO ini adalah GO Akselerasi, jadi yang mestinya butuh waktu 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan. Artinya, ikan-ikan yang ikut GO ini ikan-ikan yang ssmart sehingga sudah waktunya masuk SMP atau SMA ya? 
> Wah, kapan-kapan bikin GO aaaah.... Kalau ikan hilang, tinggal diganti, beres. Apresiasi peserta yang sejak awal mumet milih yang terbaik toh tak perlu terlalu dipikirin dan dihargai. Tks.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO  ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO     
> Hilang nya ikan ga ada yg bisa jelasin sebabnya  kenapa yah??? 
> Jngn2 kena dipancing org lg....seperti di Indo....



Pak William, ini pengalaman pertama sekaligus terburuk bagi kami yang dari Solo. Kami bertiga memang pemula, sangat pemula. Tapi, sebagai pemula yang mencoba ikut meramaikan GO, ee...., malah bernasib apes seperti ini. Ikan saya memang tidak hilang. Tapi, dua sahabat saya, pak Gom dan Pak Startime,mereka kecewa berat dengan hasil akhir yang seperti ini. Sudah banyak yang hilang, GO 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan, tanpa penjelasan sama sekali. Saya heran, mengapa SPKC yang terkenal seperti itu berani mempertaruhkan nama baiknya untuk acara tidak jelas seperti ini. Yang aneh, breeder sebesar Maruyama kok menurunkan ikan ''sakti'' seperti ini, yang bisa berubah-ubah jenis. Kalau showa bisa menjadi shiro, di mata kami orang yang tidak tahu apa-apa soal koi, sudah jelas kualitas ikannya yang ''super ....''
Sayang ya, kami yang berusaha menghidupkan per-koi-an di Solo, harus mengalami yang seperti ini. Dan, sampai sekarang SPKC seperti cuek atas semua pertanyaan sebagian peserta GO. Mungkin 3 orang Solo seperti kami tidak berarti apa-apa bagi SPKC. Tetapi, doa kami tentu masih didengar Allah SWT kok. Dan, iklan dari mulut ke mulut tentu sangat effektif.
MEwakili peserta dari Solo, saya prihatin dengan kondisi ini. Mudah2an ini tidak mematikan semangat kami.

Salam,

Ari  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> P Robby,
> 
> quote:  18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG81 ? 
> 
> no 80 sy kalau hilang tolong di ganti dgn koi replacement no 17.
> 
> Thank u chief!
> 
> salam,


Mas Anggit,

Tlg check hal 17, ada ikan anda hasil panen tapi no.81 apa ikannya bener no nya salah?, klo ikannya salah maka ganti dg no.17 is ok

untuk bapak2 yg lain, yg belum ngisi penggantinya..,pls tolong dicopy aja daftarnya trus diisi no pengganti yg dikehendaki..,dstnya, terima kasih atas kerjasamanya.

Salam KOIs

----------


## Davkoi

> Yang aneh, breeder sebesar Maruyama kok menurunkan ikan ''sakti'' seperti ini, yang bisa berubah-ubah jenis. Kalau showa bisa menjadi shiro, di mata kami orang yang tidak tahu apa-apa soal koi, sudah jelas kualitas ikannya yang ''super ....''


Saking supernya , ikanku cuma tumbuh 10 cm dlm 4 bln . Super bgt   ::   ::   ::  

Cheers

Davkoi

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Akhir Juni GO selesai
> Harusnya Juli dah nyampe Jkt
> 
> 
> Maaf pak, tapi kok sekarang awal May udah selesai ya ?!


Hi Tenonx, dont who you are but thanks for pointing out the mistake, or should I thank Pak Ajik ? Pak Ajik, didnt notice that post quoted, dimana yach?

My thanks to Pak Robby who is truly a friendly person. He sms me the error and advised me to go on the forum.

For the rest of participant, rest assured SPKC is not running away from you. It just so happen Luke is in Singapore for Asia Koi Show for a few days and I have no access to Internet today until now (that is why I put my phone number of this forum, yes?). So please sit back, relax and read my reply to each of you. I will try to answer best that I can.




> BENAR-BENAR GO YANG TIDAK HAVING FAN........ 
> 
> YANG TERAKHIR DAPAT TERJELEK DARI YANG TERJELEK


Its unfortunate if koi go missing. Unfortunate for you because you lost the one you like. Its also unfortunate for SPKC as they lose money due to replacement and reputation because there are a lot of very tough customers.

I assure you, terakhir is not always terjelek. Most people win GO are ones that chooses last. Maybe its different in Solo. Maybe you can point me some website in Solo so I can learn too? Looking forward to that. Terima kasih.




> wah duh...apes juga nich ikanya ilang....jadi gimana nich pilih sesuai urutan ? dapet yang paling terahkir lagi


Apologies for that. Please dont be too sure all the good ones are picked. Cheers




> Ini GO paling aneh yang pernah aku ikutin . 
> 
> Harusnya GO berlangsung 6 bulan jadi harusnya kan bulan juni akhir baru berakhir . kok 6 mei udah mau dikirim     
> 
> Baru kali ini GO banyak koi yang mati ( cara keeping koinya gimana tuh     )dan berubah jadi shiro ( ktnya Maruyama high quality tosai     jangan2 nanti setelah showanya setelah sampai ke kolam kita jadi shiro juga     ) 
> 
> Tapi It's OK lah . kalau SPKC mau ganti koi kita . cuma sayangnya kok diganti oleh koi yang ngak kepilih di awal acara GO    
> 
> Apa ngak ada koi lain yang lebih pantas     
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Paling aneh? Yes it is for sure. Apologies for the mistake of removing the koi from the mud pond in less than the 5 months as agreed. Its an honest mistake on SPKCs part. There is no intention to short change anyone here. After all, if the GO is for 3 months, why would SPKC take the koi out after 4 months? You get me?

The koi that were dead were actually eaten by monitor lizard. Please be rest assured SPKC did not want this to happen as dead koi cost money. SPKC did what it can to prevent this from happening. Just for your info, only small koi has this risk.

As for those that turned into shiro, this can happen when water quality changes drastically. Bear in mind mud pond is in the natural environment and its much harder to control. Even in close environment such as our own concrete pond, such thing can happen too. I am sure you heard of this before. Again, small koi are always at higher risk. Now you know why breeders advise you to buy nisai and not tosai?

What you are getting is high quality Maruyama and they are from the same batch of koi which many hobbyists paid RMxx,xxx just for 1 koi. So please be rest assured that those that did not turned into a Shiro will thrive on well given good environment.

Again, there is no reason why SPKC wants to give you something to damage its own reputation. SPKC does not even make money out of this GO. Ask other customer, and they will tell you the standard cost for keeping koi in SPKC mud pond is RM300 per month. So at RM800, SPKC aint making money. SPKC is no small player in koi business. SPKC is doing this GO in support of KOIs fantastic spirit of promoting the hobby. Also just to let you know, KOIs refused to take in any profit from the event. My personal opinion is, you should be thankful of them.




> Pertanyaan Pak Tenonx ini kok tidak dijawab panitia GO ya? Mestinya ada panitia yang menjawabnya, karena pertanyaan ini mungkin juga menjadi pertanyaan peserta GO yang lain: Mengapa GO yang mestinya baru selesai setelah ikan dikeep selama 6 bulan di mud pond, kok dipercepat waktunya? Atau, jawabannya adalah: Karena GO ini adalah GO Akselerasi, jadi yang mestinya butuh waktu 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan. Artinya, ikan-ikan yang ikut GO ini ikan-ikan yang ssmart sehingga sudah waktunya masuk SMP atau SMA ya? 
> Wah, kapan-kapan bikin GO aaaah.... Kalau ikan hilang, tinggal diganti, beres. Apresiasi peserta yang sejak awal mumet milih yang terbaik toh tak perlu terlalu dipikirin dan dihargai. Tks.      
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari Solo


Hi Ari, let me try to answer for KOIs. I dont think so any of the panitia from KOIs are full time staff of KOIs. I strongly also believe NONE of them get paid for what they do here. They do it for the love of koi and friendship. So, I dont believe they have assigned anyone to be FULLTIME on this forum waiting to answer any question you may have  ::  Hope you do understand and appreciate these very good people. Bisa ? 




> Dipulangin lebih awal mungkin takut ada yang mati lagi , Mas Ari     
> 
> Atau mungkin takut jadi shiro lagi


Yeah rite, youre the genius  ::   ::   :: 




> jangan lupa yang ini , brother . Complain juga mengenai qualitynya . 
> Takutnya begitu sampai kolam kita , jadi shiro juga .


That should rather be a question than a complain. Dont you think so ? Everyone wants to learn yes no? I still remember an American wrote me an email requesting for progressive photos of a kohaku that lose Hi. His reason for wanting the photo is because he wants to STUDY and LEARN more. I gave him the photos. Dont you want to know more?




> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO  ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO     
> Hilang nya ikan ga ada yg bisa jelasin sebabnya  kenapa yah??? 
> Jngn2 kena dipancing org lg....seperti di Indo....


This is really bad taste. Sorry if this is what you think it really is. I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future.




> 4 legs creatures?....aneh jg yah....klu memang iya....hrs nya semua yg di mud pond itu hilang semua. Apa itu penglaman pertama nya dimakan 4 legs creatures?


Maybe if you are that creature, you can finish them all off.  :: 




> also additional suggestion from me, since the original term is 6 months (5 mo mud pond + 1 mo concrete pond) so I would suggest to keep the remaining GO kois plus replacement kois in the concrete pond until end of the 6 months term, thanks bro


Thanks pak karom for your suggestion. If you read things carefully, maybe this may not be what some of the participants wants. I could be wrong again.




> Bro Tan,
> pengganti buat punya saya biar Luke yg bantu pilihkan.
> Very dissapponted  with shorter time for GO, it will damage your business reputation.


Bro Star, no shorter time GO as mentioned above. As for choosing koi, Luke has already chosen the replacement. If you look carefully or compare, you will find that about 35 of the replacement koi are NOT from the koi originally offered for this GO. To be fair to all, let each do their own pick, ok?




> fren, dari segitu banyak pilihan yg ditawarkan, ada satu ikan yg menawan hati saya. bagi peserta yg ikannya hilang dan kebetulan berminat menjual haknya (instead of picking a replacement), mohon PM ke saya mau dilepas berapa haknya tsb dalam nilai rupiah. kalau menurut saya nilai rupiah tsb match dgn nilai ikan tsb, dan ikan tsb tidak dipilih oleh peserta lain, maka mungkin (gak janji lho  :P ) saya akan takeover haknya.
> 
> no offense and tq.


You are a strange guy for sure. No one ever say anything if the replacements are good or not and here you go drooling over one of them. Just joking. 

Seriously, when Luke showed me the photos and I asked if hes really serious about giving these as replacement. He said yes because he says these hopefully will make everyone happy. Unfortunately hes wrong to hope, I think (or is someone may be smiling? No?).




> Pak William, ini pengalaman pertama sekaligus terburuk bagi kami yang dari Solo. Kami bertiga memang pemula, sangat pemula. Tapi, sebagai pemula yang mencoba ikut meramaikan GO, ee...., malah bernasib apes seperti ini. Ikan saya memang tidak hilang. Tapi, dua sahabat saya, pak Gom dan Pak Startime,mereka kecewa berat dengan hasil akhir yang seperti ini. Sudah banyak yang hilang, GO 6 bulan disingkat menjadi 4 bulan, tanpa penjelasan sama sekali. Saya heran, mengapa SPKC yang terkenal seperti itu berani mempertaruhkan nama baiknya untuk acara tidak jelas seperti ini. Yang aneh, breeder sebesar Maruyama kok menurunkan ikan ''sakti'' seperti ini, yang bisa berubah-ubah jenis. Kalau showa bisa menjadi shiro, di mata kami orang yang tidak tahu apa-apa soal koi, sudah jelas kualitas ikannya yang ''super ....''
> Sayang ya, kami yang berusaha menghidupkan per-koi-an di Solo, harus mengalami yang seperti ini. Dan, sampai sekarang SPKC seperti cuek atas semua pertanyaan sebagian peserta GO. Mungkin 3 orang Solo seperti kami tidak berarti apa-apa bagi SPKC. Tetapi, doa kami tentu masih didengar Allah SWT kok. Dan, iklan dari mulut ke mulut tentu sangat effektif.
> MEwakili peserta dari Solo, saya prihatin dengan kondisi ini. Mudah2an ini tidak mematikan semangat kami.
> 
> Salam,
> Ari


SPKC is not berani. Let me know if the above explanation is good enough for you. 

Please, dont worry, we have nothing against Solo. Ask Pak Startime more about me and you shall know me better. As for Gom, he knows me since one of the GO he tried to join at SPKCs forum  it wasnt fun also, for me at least.  :: 

Pak Ari, theres just no access to Internet sometimes so I cannot response earlier. I posted my mobile number on this forum because I know I dont have access to Internet today. Ini juga tidak cukup bagus? Me also NOT fulltime, ok boss? Also, to get me, no need to doa with Allah, just sms me  very simple man. Pak Robby did sms me, thats why I am here answering all of you.




> Saking supernya , ikanku cuma tumbuh 10 cm dlm 4 bln . Super bgt     
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davkoi


Dav, sure you koi grows at different speed all at different stages of their life. This is a separate subject matter all together and requires long winded explanation. Sorry I am not prepared to answer this for now. Just take this as something not necessarily bad, ok boss?



To close this long long post, I must apologise again that it was an honest mistake to remove your koi earlier than we should. Loosing koi due to critters and loosing color is circumstantial. SPKC is already doing what it can to make this less painful for you who lost your koi. I hope I have answered all your questions. Sorry my bahasa still very poor and may misunderstand you.

SPKC is more than ready to take all your koi and put them back into mud pond for another 3 months. So, in total your koi gets 7 months in mud pond instead of 5 months. Please tell me what you think.

----------


## TanSL

Ooops !   I almost forgot. Again, tomorrow I have limited access to Internet. Capchay dech !

So, I don't have full time to sit and wait for questions ya...maaf okie. 

Just post your question and I will try to answer as soon as I can. Try not to make the questions too tough...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> SPKC is more than ready to take all your koi and put them back into mud pond for another 3 months. So, in total your koi gets 7 months in mud pond instead of 5 months. Please tell me what you think.


Bapak2,Teman2,

Mudah2an penjelasan pak Tan dari SPKC dapat menjawab semua kebingungan, KOIs ingin forum ini menjadi ajang persahabatan antara para pencinta ikan koi, dan menjadi ajang untuk menambah pengetahuan tentang ikan koi, koi keeping dlsbnya., dan klo bisa dapat juga sekalian memajukan industri koi di tanah air.

Menurut saya lho, ikan pengganti yg ditawarkan tidak jelek dan layak utk harga yg ditawarkan (terutama no.21 .punya Davkoi.,  ::   ::  ..bakal ok banget tuh pa..)

Jadi tolong dilengkapi daftar yg belum diisi agar ikan bisa disiapkan kembali ke mud pond, (saya di spore bicara dgn Luke utk ditaro di concrete pond saja..,karena takut pada hilang lagi.,tapi beliau bilang concrete pondnya penuh..  ::  ).

Terima Kasih
Sallam KOIs

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Robby

Terimakasih atas responsenya, juga pak Tan. 

I, my self realize/sadar dengan "kontrak" awal tidak ada itu penggantian kalau koi mati, koi hilang,koi tinggal sepotong atau rusak, berubah bentuk, berubah warna, dll. 
Seandainya pun SPKC tidak kasih ganti No problem for me, as per contract. SPKC kasih ganti...so thank you. 

One thing bear in Mind; I choose my koi bukan karena itu yang terbagus, I was looking to learn something on it to become what in the future and I have lost it. So we've wasting time...but it was a bad luck... never mind. About the Quality; every body can tell what their appreciation, but I can't find what I like most from the replacement. Because these kois adalah GIVE so what can I say...??? 

Also, usual GO prior this always prepared with complete measurement periodically, what I saw for the rest harvested kois, it just show some skinny kois without nothing comment for making it fun. Why? What are we looking for to log-in to this forum? 

I did not mention on aa offense just to share my opinion. 

Thanks Bros...

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mungkin 3 orang Solo seperti kami tidak berarti apa-apa bagi SPKC. Tetapi, doa kami tentu masih didengar Allah SWT kok. Dan, iklan dari mulut ke mulut tentu sangat effektif. 
> MEwakili peserta dari Solo, saya prihatin dengan kondisi ini. Mudah2an ini tidak mematikan semangat kami.


Pak Ari dan dll nya....harap tetap semangat...pak Han selalu bilang KEEP THE SPIRIT ON....penglamanan ini kita jadikan pelajaran aja. Jgn patah semangat.

----------


## karom

> Mungkin 3 orang Solo seperti kami tidak berarti apa-apa bagi SPKC. Tetapi, doa kami tentu masih didengar Allah SWT kok. Dan, iklan dari mulut ke mulut tentu sangat effektif. 
> MEwakili peserta dari Solo, saya prihatin dengan kondisi ini. Mudah2an ini tidak mematikan semangat kami. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pak Ari dan dll nya....harap tetap semangat...pak Han selalu bilang KEEP THE SPIRIT ON....penglamanan ini kita jadikan pelajaran aja. Jgn patah semangat.


pak Ari, pak Gom & pak Startime,

betul sekali seperti dibilang pak Han dan pak William ... Keep the spirit On .. mudah2an kita tetap semangat dan tentunya friendship di forum ini tetap jadi tujuan utama, pelihara ikan koi hanya sebagai media saja.

kalau kita bertanya kepada para suhu koi disini seperti pak Datta misalnya sudah berapa banyak koinya yang koit saya yakin sudah lebih dari 500 ekor kali .. saya sendiri yang baru kenal koi 6 tahun hitung2 sudah lebih 200 ekor korban dengan berbagai penyebabnya.

begitulah resiko memelihara makhluk hidup pak, ada ikan yang mati karena kesalahan kita, karena sakit bahkan kadang tanpa sebab yg kita ketahui, ada yg matinya dikolam kita, kolam teman, mati didealer sudah dibayar tapi belum diambil (nasib   ::  ), mati di-emplok biawak di GO (seperti yg terjadi sekarang   ::  ), dst .. dst.

ini sekedar share saja mudah2an teman2 terutama para pemula (ngakunya   ::  ) tidak patah semangat   ::  

*"Keeping Koi is Keeping the spirit"*

----------


## William Pantoni

> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO





> I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future.


Tan, 
Actually this is only a joke ( did u see smiling face icon ), in this forum normally besides sharing knowledge, we always joke around. But if you feel offended then what can I say...sorry???

Anyway, I will keep in mind your reminder......not to join any SPKC event anymore.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Oke lah Bros... 

Suhu bilang begitu... yah sudahlah...! 
Lets' see another chances to come...!!! No need long long argues. Easy come easy gone! 
Keep the kohaku spirit in the water ... in mind. 

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

> kalau kita bertanya kepada para suhu koi disini seperti pak Datta misalnya sudah berapa banyak koinya yang koit saya yakin sudah lebih dari 500 ekor kali ..


He he... iya Pak. Jaman dulu mah belum ada fasilitas seperti *KOIs Forum* ini. Jadi saya juga bodonya juga lamaaa, ngga pinter2... Hobiis2 jaman dulu pada pelit bagi2 ilmu dan individualistis. Jadi saya belajar dari base on pengalaman aja, buka2 buku & searching di internet. Kalo sekarang, temen-temen disini cepat sekali pada pinter-pinter, hebat-hebat   ::  

Saya pikir sih, terlepas dari ada/tidaknya keberadaan biawak, komodo, godzila, burung bangau atau kawan-kawannya, agar teman-teman disini berpikiran positif saja, tidak telalu dibawa emosi. Seperti kata Pak Karom bahwa friendship di forum ini tetap jadi tujuan utama, pelihara ikan koi hanya sebagai media saja.

SPKC juga ada baiknya _wajib_ menjadikan ini sebagai suatu pelajaran berharga agar tidak terulang lagi dikemudian hari...   ::   ::   ::  

Mungkin ekspektasi teman-teman disini juga sangat tinggi akan produk maruyama ini. Maruyama memang salah satu TOP breeder di Jepang. Namun tentunya untuk mendapatkan Maruyama top quality, dibutuhkan dana yang tidak sedikit untuk memperolehnya. Ini adalah gambaran GO Maruyama Top Quality yang diadakan di Jepang oleh Narita


Fyi, ini harga-harganya :
Maruyama no 1 Kohaku 800rb Yen (+/- Rp. 72juta)
Maruyama no 2 Showa 1,2juta Yen (+/- Rp. 108juta)
Maruyama no 3 Kohaku 500rb Yen (+/- Rp. 45juta)
Maruyama no 4 Showa 1,5juta Yen (+/- Rp. 135juta)
Maruyama no 5 Kohaku 1juta Yen (+/- Rp. 90juta)
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> fren, dari segitu banyak pilihan yg ditawarkan, ada satu ikan yg menawan hati saya.


Sama Pak Rudi ... tapi untungnya sudah kepilih oleh juragan Ciniru   ::

----------


## koilvr

> Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> fren, dari segitu banyak pilihan yg ditawarkan, ada satu ikan yg menawan hati saya.
> 
> 
> Sama Pak Rudi ... tapi untungnya sudah kepilih oleh juragan Ciniru


  ::  hehehe, kelihatan female pula   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Daftar GO jilid 2 sbb:

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada)
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG08
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMG..
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMG19
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada)
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG...
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada)
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMG22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG..
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG29
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG17
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG21
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG..
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG..
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMG30

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMG02

Yang masih warna merah harap segera mengisi no ikan pengganti



Salam KOIs

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


Sorry Tan i came out of from nowhere,
and if you want to know where i quote is from pafe 16, 5th post.

I'm a Koi Fancier from 2002. Not mean that i'm an expert. But i do concern for Koi. And sorry for pointing out the mistake but i don't mean to offend SPKC as i don't have any reason to do it, there is no profit for me either.

I always follow this thread from the beginning, but never post because right now i'm not rich enough to buy *any Koi in the world* and also i don't have any pond in my place. But as i mentiod above i do concerned about KOI and only want to ask why. And as you already answer it i'm really thankfull to you, so i suggest to all of Kois to not arguing anymore, this mistakes can happen to everyone, every dealer  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

> Pak Robby
> 
> Terimakasih atas responsenya, juga pak Tan. 
> 
> I, my self realize/sadar dengan "kontrak" awal tidak ada itu penggantian kalau koi mati, koi hilang,koi tinggal sepotong atau rusak, berubah bentuk, berubah warna, dll. 
> Seandainya pun SPKC tidak kasih ganti No problem for me, as per contract. SPKC kasih ganti...so thank you. 
> 
> One thing bear in Mind; I choose my koi bukan karena itu yang terbagus, I was looking to learn something on it to become what in the future and I have lost it. So we've wasting time...but it was a bad luck... never mind. About the Quality; every body can tell what their appreciation, but I can't find what I like most from the replacement. Because these kois adalah GIVE so what can I say...??? 
> 
> ...


Pak Gom, this is where you must really understand. SPKC has a contract with all of you but its the friendship and most importantly its the commitment that causes SPKC to provide replacements. SPKC is not your normal koi seller. 

Before I continue, let me take a step back and talk about Grow Out. For SPKC, it has multiple purposes:

1. Its about learning together. Anyone can buy their own koi and keep at home to see its development. Joining a GO is to share, ie, share knowledge. Sharing itu dari mana? 

1.a. Sharing from discussion. If you discuss, and other join in to discuss, then everyone will learn something. I bet I am more experience than you BUT that does not mean I know everything. I am learning everyday, even from new hobbyists, believe it or not. To enhance the GO learning process, we can get the breeders in to talk about their koi (Which SPKC is still trying to get Maruyama here in Jakarta...but with this response, oh well). 

All discussions must be done in genuine form of wanting to learn. Please ask yourself if all of you did enough to discuss about your selection and learn from others. Sorry if I got everyone into this point. So Pak Gom, you said and I quote What are we looking for to log-in to this forum?. My answer to you is, share lah brudder, share. You must do discussions as much as you can. Also I mentioned before, this forum (correct me if I am wrong) is a hobbyists forum and everyone is here to share knowledge. Joining a forum to expect others to expect a one way learning traffic ain't the spirit (you said it just show some skinny kois without nothing comment for making it fun....you want others to comment for you, yes?).

1.b. Photo of koi development is always important part of a GO. Yes, you are right there must be photos an measurements as well. But, please try to understand this, you DO NOT take koi out of mud pond just to measure and see its development. It defeats the purpose of putting them in the mud pond. Another thing is, people are always hung up on how many cm a koi grew. Yes it is important but is it the most important thing?

1.c. Friendship. Need I say more? 

Back to what you said, can help tell me what is no good about the replacement? You called them GIVE and skinny koi. Maybe we can all learn here. Bro, I am very serious on this and I am really hoping to learn too. 

Also, I am honestly still waiting for your suggestion on some GO where first pickers always winseriously bro, I would want to learn more. Teach me.

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mungkin 3 orang Solo seperti kami tidak berarti apa-apa bagi SPKC. Tetapi, doa kami tentu masih didengar Allah SWT kok. Dan, iklan dari mulut ke mulut tentu sangat effektif. 
> MEwakili peserta dari Solo, saya prihatin dengan kondisi ini. Mudah2an ini tidak mematikan semangat kami. 
> ...


You nailed it just right. Just to add on, even koi that worth hundreds of times more expensive than your GO can die too and that happens everywhere, including Japan.

----------


## TanSL

> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO    
> 			
> 		
> 
> [quoteyy5nye1]I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future.


Tan, 
Actually this is only a joke ( did u see smiling face icon ), in this forum normally besides sharing knowledge, we always joke around. But if you feel offended then what can I say...sorry???

Anyway, I will keep in mind your reminder......not to join any SPKC event anymore.[/quote :: yy5nye1]

Well, just to be sure about it. I re-read again your posting. Still, I think its done in bad taste. Giving the event a new name and saying it lasted only 4 months is bad, really bad. Well Pak William, you have your right to call it a good joke. Maybe that's your style.

----------


## TanSL

> Oke lah Bros... 
> 
> Suhu bilang begitu... yah sudahlah...! 
> Lets' see another chances to come...!!! No need long long argues. Easy come easy gone! 
> Keep the kohaku spirit in the water ... in mind. 
> 
> cheers


Pak Gom, I applause your spirit on this. Bravo ! You have my vote for a true guy who can do the argument and let go when its due.

But no, not easy come easy gone. I am sure you can pick a good one.   ::

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
>  kalau kita bertanya kepada para suhu koi disini seperti pak Datta misalnya sudah berapa banyak koinya yang koit saya yakin sudah lebih dari 500 ekor kali ..
> 
> 
> He he... iya Pak. Jaman dulu mah belum ada fasilitas seperti *KOIs Forum* ini. Jadi saya juga bodonya juga lamaaa, ngga pinter2... Hobiis2 jaman dulu pada pelit bagi2 ilmu dan individualistis. Jadi saya belajar dari base on pengalaman aja, buka2 buku & searching di internet. Kalo sekarang, temen-temen disini cepat sekali pada pinter-pinter, hebat-hebat   
> 
> Saya pikir sih, terlepas dari ada/tidaknya keberadaan biawak, komodo, godzila, burung bangau atau kawan-kawannya, agar teman-teman disini berpikiran positif saja, tidak telalu dibawa emosi. Seperti kata Pak Karom bahwa friendship di forum ini tetap jadi tujuan utama, pelihara ikan koi hanya sebagai media saja.
> 
> ...


Hi Datta,

You are right. Learning in the past is not easy. For me, I remember I had to get books to learn and getting into groups of "THE experts" hobbyists is the hardest thing on earth. Meeting breeders? That would be out of the quetion unless I am willing to save my hard earned money. I knew how tough it was to learn and I am trying to change things. 

I understand when certain Japanese breeders comes to JKT, only a handful few get to even see their face. I suggested SPKC to change that. Nogami came and judge a KOI's competition. He was available for ANYONE who wishes to learn more. I can tell you that westerner are still flying thousands of km to just to and see him. Here, we brought him here...direct to you. We did the same for Fujio Oomo, remember? I had been in talks with Luke about Maruyama here also in JKT in conjunction with this GO. Should I ever have a dampened spirit seeing the kind of postings here to say "to hell with it, we try to bring in the knowledge and this is all we get in return. Does SPKC really makes money out of this?". Hope I can still keep the faith in you guys.

That being said, in response to you Pak Datta, yes, SPKC feels the pain about losing koi and knows what to do to further improve. Still, can there be guarantee that will never happen again? Please read again what I said much earlier.

----------


## TanSL

> Sorry Tan i came out of from nowhere,
> and if you want to know where i quote is from pafe 16, 5th post.
> 
> I'm a Koi Fancier from 2002. Not mean that i'm an expert. But i do concern for Koi. And sorry for pointing out the mistake but i don't mean to offend SPKC as i don't have any reason to do it, there is no profit for me either.
> 
> I always follow this thread from the beginning, but never post because right now i'm not rich enough to buy *any Koi in the world* and also i don't have any pond in my place. But as i mentiod above i do concerned about KOI and only want to ask why. And as you already answer it i'm really thankfull to you, so i suggest to all of Kois to not arguing anymore, this mistakes can happen to everyone, every dealer


No need for your apologies. I've already thanked you for pointing out, yes?

Good to know you. You are just like me many years ago. I started keeping koi in a 1feet wide aquarium, then moved to a 5feet FG tank. I kept using this FG tank for 4 years. I too have no money to buy good koi. Yet, I talked like an expert on forum because I read a LOT, argue a lot, participated in many events including doing trainee koi judging. Well, I was a real small fry but still I gain much respects from many much more experience koi hobbyists, including koi judges around the region even from Japan. I truly encourage you to keep learning, share your knowlege and don't compare what you have with others. 

BTW, if I tell you my most expensive koi is RM1300, will you believe ? So please la, don't compare. I sure lose...  ::  

So, even if you don't buy any koi to join the GO, I am sure others won't mind comments and sharing of knowledge. I think this is the good spirit of KOI's, yes?

----------


## koilvr

> pak Ari, pak Gom & pak Startime,
> 
> betul sekali seperti dibilang pak Han dan pak William ... Keep the spirit On .. mudah2an kita tetap semangat dan tentunya friendship di forum ini tetap jadi tujuan utama, pelihara ikan koi hanya sebagai media saja.
> 
> kalau kita bertanya kepada para suhu koi disini seperti pak Datta misalnya sudah berapa banyak koinya yang koit saya yakin sudah lebih dari 500 ekor kali .. saya sendiri yang baru kenal koi 6 tahun hitung2 sudah lebih 200 ekor korban dengan berbagai penyebabnya.
> 
> begitulah resiko memelihara makhluk hidup pak, ada ikan yang mati karena kesalahan kita, karena sakit bahkan kadang tanpa sebab yg kita ketahui, ada yg matinya dikolam kita, kolam teman, mati didealer sudah dibayar tapi belum diambil (nasib   ), mati di-emplok biawak di GO (seperti yg terjadi sekarang   ), dst .. dst.
> 
> ini sekedar share saja mudah2an teman2 terutama para pemula (ngakunya   ) tidak patah semangat   
> ...


well said Pak Karom. 

this is a classic case of un-manage expectation, and certainly everyone has absolute rights for their own way of seing this matter. i'm not part of this event so i guess i have no rights to say anything, but i do hope the dust will later settle nicely.

Tan buddy, i can see u're quite "busy" huh   ::  just joking. Back then in the cafe Dec 2006 (or is it 2005? wow it's been quite sometime), things are a lot easier yes? Hope all this "conversation" lead to a happy ending, and everyone get their share of learning.

peace and cheers to all.

----------


## ari-radja

> Mungkin 3 orang Solo seperti kami tidak berarti apa-apa bagi SPKC. Tetapi, doa kami tentu masih didengar Allah SWT kok. Dan, iklan dari mulut ke mulut tentu sangat effektif. 
> MEwakili peserta dari Solo, saya prihatin dengan kondisi ini. Mudah2an ini tidak mematikan semangat kami. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pak Ari dan dll nya....harap tetap semangat...pak Han selalu bilang KEEP THE SPIRIT ON....penglamanan ini kita jadikan pelajaran aja. Jgn patah semangat.


Alhamdulillah Pak William, kami tetap semangat kok.Bahkan siang tadi saya membeli 20 ekor tosai dari Ogata, kebanyakan showa, yah mudah2an nggak berubah menjadi sincan eh shiro. Oke bro. Semua sudah jelas, Tan juga sudah menjelaskan semuanya. Happy ending. Kita buka lembaran baru. Pegang prinsip: "Inilah hobby. Koi mati, ya beli lagi.''  Tuh ada GO Ogata di Pak Sugi. Ikutan yuuuuk..... ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,

Ari

----------


## rvidella

rameeeee

yang pasti GO maruyama ini jadi pembelajaran buat banyak pihak ...

Bro Tan ... r u sure the replacement not from the original offer

Offered: #9 looks very alike with replacement #37



also

before:  
and after


hehehehe u said learn from photo development right? Here I am doing it ... No 9 from original list seduced me ... but, I tho I stick with my Dainichi GO and pray for my beni in my dainichi to get better ... :P

----------


## William Pantoni

> ari-radja


.'' Tuh ada GO Ogata di Pak Sugi. Ikutan yuuuuk.....    
[/quote]

Iya...maunya sih ikutan...udah intip2 tuh yg lg mau di incar....Jgn sampai lupa...tgl 10...jam 10....harga 10jt......semua nya pakai angka 10 tuh.....artinya apa yah pka Sugi?
Mungkin nanti pemenang nya dpt bonus ikan 10 jg kali yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
>  kalau kita bertanya kepada para suhu koi disini seperti pak Datta misalnya sudah berapa banyak koinya yang koit saya yakin sudah lebih dari 500 ekor kali ..
> 
> 
> He he... iya Pak. Jaman dulu mah belum ada fasilitas seperti *KOIs Forum* ini. Jadi saya juga bodonya juga lamaaa, ngga pinter2... Hobiis2 jaman dulu pada pelit bagi2 ilmu dan individualistis. Jadi saya belajar dari base on pengalaman aja, buka2 buku & searching di internet. Kalo sekarang, temen-temen disini cepat sekali pada pinter-pinter, hebat-hebat   
> 
> Saya pikir sih, terlepas dari ada/tidaknya keberadaan biawak, komodo, godzila, burung bangau atau kawan-kawannya, agar teman-teman disini berpikiran positif saja, tidak telalu dibawa emosi. Seperti kata Pak Karom bahwa friendship di forum ini tetap jadi tujuan utama, pelihara ikan koi hanya sebagai media saja.
> 
> ...


Pak Datta...

Thanks atas infonya, namun menurut saya bukan begitu cara bijak menyampaikannya, untuk kasus ini. Tidak perlu di banding-bandingkan seperti itu, kita sudah tahu. 
Panitia offer koi GO yah kita ramaikan dengan cara GO... tentu panitia punya pertimbangan atas hal itu. 

Itu artinya bapak seperti mau mengatakan.... "...walah koi satu ekor harga seringgit aja di buat rame..." 

No maksud offense pak, just make it friendship... ha....aaa...a.a.a...

Regards
Gom

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ari-radja
> 			
> 		
> 
> .'' Tuh ada GO Ogata di Pak Sugi. Ikutan yuuuuk.....


Iya...maunya sih ikutan...udah intip2 tuh yg lg mau di incar....Jgn sampai lupa...tgl 10...jam 10....harga 10jt......semua nya pakai angka 10 tuh.....artinya apa yah pka Sugi?
Mungkin nanti pemenang nya dpt bonus ikan 10 jg kali yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: [/quote]

Pak Will
Shironya banyak bagus ... a little uncertain with GO pakai undian! 

Cheers

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya pak....yg shiro juga uda ada yg sy incar tuh. Wah...rupanya pak Gom jg udah intip jg yah   ::   ::   ::  

Daripada GO jauh2...mending GO dirumah sendiri kali yah   ::   ::   ::  
Jadi klu nanti mau komplain tinggal datangin ke caringin aja yah....  ::   ::   ::  

Klu ada yg hilang...tinggal kita serok aja disana...boleh ga bgtu pak Sugi  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

> rameeeee
> 
> yang pasti GO maruyama ini jadi pembelajaran buat banyak pihak ...
> 
> Bro Tan ... r u sure the replacement not from the original offer


Bro, you do have sharp eyes but this is what I wrote:

*If you look carefully or compare, you will find that about 35 of the replacement koi are NOT from the koi originally offered for this GO.*

Dunno which is your koi, but for sure beni will get better as time goes by. Koi in general is a "weak" animal...maybe I will write the story to share when I have the time (long story la), or, should I give a talk about it in a JKT event? 

Just an example came to mind, do you know that even the great Musashi Shiro Utsuri loses its sumi (recently) ? To cut the story short, the sumi will come back in time.

----------


## TanSL

> Tan buddy, i can see u're quite "busy" huh   just joking. Back then in the cafe Dec 2006 (or is it 2005? wow it's been quite sometime), things are a lot easier yes? Hope all this "conversation" lead to a happy ending, and everyone get their share of learning.
> 
> peace and cheers to all.


Dust udah settled for me.

It was back 2006 December when I met a bunch of really fun guys in that cafe. Seems like a long time ago and but seems like yesterday to me. I think I rather not comment when was things easier lar..there's always challenges and as long as we have good understanding and be kind to each other, no problem la. Afterall, we shud "make love" and not "make war"....ooops, hope no offense on this statement....hehehehe

----------


## TanSL

> Iya pak....yg shiro juga uda ada yg sy incar tuh. Wah...rupanya pak Gom jg udah intip jg yah     
> 
> Daripada GO jauh2...mending GO dirumah sendiri kali yah     
> Jadi klu nanti mau komplain tinggal datangin ke caringin aja yah....    
> 
> Klu ada yg hilang...tinggal kita serok aja disana...boleh ga bgtu pak Sugi


It's true there are GO where participants grow the koi themselves. I've joined too in the past. It's due to risk of spread of disease, that's why GO are more becoming dealer grow for you. 

Another note that came to mind. There was one Sakai GO event I joined in Malaysia where most of the kohaku loses beni too. My koi did not lose its Hi but got major disease and died. It's like that lor.

----------


## TanSL

That handsome man in the poster is the person we were trying to arrange for himself to be in JKT. Nothing beats learning drirectly from the breeder yes?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Daftar GO jilid 2 sbb:

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada)
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada)
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada)
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR..
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02

Yang masih warna merah harap segera mengisi no ikan pengganti


Salam KOIs

----------


## rvidella

Saya setuju dengan ulasan Pak Gom ttg hal ini 

*Pak Datta... 
Thanks atas infonya, namun menurut saya bukan begitu cara bijak menyampaikannya, untuk kasus ini. Tidak perlu di banding-bandingkan seperti itu, kita sudah tahu.* 

saya rasa bapak datta menyampaikannya dengan tidak bijak
dengan cara membanding-bandingkannya antara uang dengan kualitas

no offense juga pak datta   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear TSL/SPKC,

After seeing the rest of replacement koi which isnt taken yet by other participants, I decide not taking any of that koi to replace my missing koi. Without having no respect to you and your kind initiative for replacement (I really appreciate the idea), I just dont want keeping something that I really dont like it, because it will cost me more. I prefer to loss the koi following your rule of GO

For my KMG46, please clarify. As you mention previously the koi is still there but look like something happen in the head (being crooked). Lately, I read the koi is missing following others. If it is still there, please do not ship to Jakarta. More I saw the picture more I believe the koi is damaged and I do not want spent more for the damage koi. It is up to you then what will you do with the koi. 

No hard feeling, bro. This is just my wish. You have the game and the rules. I follow the rules.

And for our beloved friends in this forum who are participating in the event, my apologized to you all for any inconvenience happen. When the first time we facilitate this event, we never think such kind of problem. To be honest, we just want to provide the good quality of koi with good price. We choose SPKC as partner, because we believe their reputation (and still up to now out of this incident). But the story tells different and at the end of the case I do not see any other solution better than the idea of replacement. Hopefully, you all will take this option (not like me  ::  ) and still support KOIs for what they are doing in the future

BRgds,
Ajik

And there goes:
01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada) 
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) 
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) 
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34 
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) 
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada) 
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada) 
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) 
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada) 
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10 
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada) 
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) 
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22 
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37 
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40 
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR.. 
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)- Tanpa penggantian dan tidak perlu dikirim
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)- Tanpa penggantian 
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada) 
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Ajik...sy rasa ini bukan salah KOI's malahan feeling sy bilang bnyk member2 diforum ini sangat menghargai Koi's dgn usaha nya menjadi fasilitator dan menyediakan GO yg dgn harga terjangkau dan koi berkualitas. So, don't feel bad about this. I think we all Koi's members will 1000% still support KOI's.

----------


## TanSL

> Dear TSL/SPKC,
> 
> After seeing the rest of replacement koi which isnt taken yet by other participants, I decide not taking any of that koi to replace my missing koi. Without having no respect to you and your kind initiative for replacement (I really appreciate the idea), I just dont want keeping something that I really dont like it, because it will cost me more. I prefer to loss the koi following your rule of GO
> 
> For my KMG46, please clarify. As you mention previously the koi is still there but look like something happen in the head (being crooked). Lately, I read the koi is missing following others. If it is still there, please do not ship to Jakarta. More I saw the picture more I believe the koi is damaged and I do not want spent more for the damage koi. It is up to you then what will you do with the koi. 
> 
> No hard feeling, bro. This is just my wish. You have the game and the rules. I follow the rules.
> 
> And for our beloved friends in this forum who are participating in the event, my apologized to you all for any inconvenience happen. When the first time we facilitate this event, we never think such kind of problem. To be honest, we just want to provide the good quality of koi with good price. We choose SPKC as partner, because we believe their reputation (and still up to now out of this incident). But the story tells different and at the end of the case I do not see any other solution better than the idea of replacement. Hopefully, you all will take this option (not like me  ) and still support KOIs for what they are doing in the future
> ...


PM for you brudder. Please check

----------


## rvidella

BOSS AJIK,

menurut saya jawaban anda sangatlah bijak ...   ::   ::   ::  
selain bijak, saya percaya anda juga sangatlah murah hati ...
bagaimana kalo jatah 2 ekor yang hilang itu buat saya saja ... 

no 37 ... itu pengen ... tapi dah diambil boss karom

kalo no 5 buat si putih ... kalo no 12 buat si hitam ...

nanti saya yang bayar shippingnya deh huehehehehehe :P   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Iya...maunya sih ikutan...udah intip2 tuh yg lg mau di incar....Jgn sampai lupa...tgl 10...jam 10....harga 10jt......semua nya pakai angka 10 tuh.....artinya apa yah pka Sugi?
> Mungkin nanti pemenang nya dpt bonus ikan 10 jg kali yah


mudah2an bisa dicicil 10x juga   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> BOSS AJIK,
> 
> menurut saya jawaban anda sangatlah bijak ...     
> selain bijak, saya percaya anda juga sangatlah murah hati ...
> bagaimana kalo jatah 2 ekor yang hilang itu buat saya saja ... 
> 
> no 37 ... itu pengen ... tapi dah diambil boss karom
> 
> kalo no 5 buat si putih ... kalo no 12 buat si hitam ...
> ...


Do .. kalo dijual jangan di forum ini yach ..  ::   soalnya udah pada tahu modalnya .. ha ha   ::   ::  

becanda boz ...

----------


## rvidella

boss karom
i love your #37

saya bayarin shippingnya?  :P   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Karom...iya.... selain bisa cicil 10x, juga bisa GO nya 10 bulan jg  ditempat pak Sugi  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Jadi kan pas...byr nya 1 bulan sekali...jadi pas selesai GO...udah lunas d   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Ajik...saya salut dgn spirit dan prinsip bpk. Saya setuju dgn prinsip nya...dr pd piara koi yg kita tidak suka, itu sama aja buang2 waktu dan uang dan penuh2in kolam aja. Sekali lg salut buat pak Ajik  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Tapi sayang jg pak daripada replacement ga diambil pdhal udah dibayar mending klu ada org kita yg mau dikasih aja....Tuh Do2 udah tertarik tuh pak   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> Pak Ajik...sy rasa ini bukan salah KOI's malahan feeling sy bilang bnyk member2 diforum ini sangat menghargai Koi's dgn usaha nya menjadi fasilitator dan menyediakan GO yg dgn harga terjangkau dan koi berkualitas. So, don't feel bad about this. I think we all Koi's members will 1000% still support KOI's.


Ya , you're right brother william . 
All member and non member KOI's always support KOI'S berjuta juta % .   ::   ::   ::  

Hidup KOI'S 

Cheers 


Davkoi

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Dav, kalau kata Tukul.....ber triliun triliun triliun %   ::   ::   ::  

Bravo KOI'S

----------


## startime

saya ambil aja 32 drpd ga dpt apa2.

----------


## hankoi

All Bro, 
Keep The Spirit On  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  He he..he....

----------


## ari-radja

> Pak Dav, kalau kata Tukul.....ber triliun triliun triliun %     
> 
> Bravo KOI'S


Saya juga tetap dukung KOI"s. Bravo....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*Tan wrote* 


> This is really bad taste. Sorry if this is what you think it really is. I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future


Tan, since you've remind me not to join any of SPKC event, then I also remind you that few weeks back, I've 3 koi's on SPKC auction under nick name Icon001. So, if you think that I'm not qualify for any of SPKC event then pls let me know. Then up to you what you want to do with those 3 Kois.

*Tan wrote :*



> Maybe that's your style.


Just for you to know....*YES*...this is my style.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Daftar terakhir GO jilid 2 adalah sbb:

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada)
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada)
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada)
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada)
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada)
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02

Tan and all GO participant, thats the final list, I wish all of you guys luck and end up with happy ending.

Harapan kami, member KOIs forum MENGUTAMAKAN PESAHABATAN LEBIH DARI SEGALANYA.


Salam KOIs

----------


## Robby Iwan

> *Tan wrote* 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				This is really bad taste. Sorry if this is what you think it really is. I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Just for you to know....*YES*...this is my style.

[/quote:1wwb2vib]

Yth Pak Tan & Pak William,

Mohon maaf beribu maaf sebelumnya, usul aja nih..,alangkah baiknya hal diatas dilakukan dengan PM saja tidak di depan publik.

Sekali lagi mohon maaf..,jangan saya dimarahi gara2 nulis ini ya.., klo dimarahi saya mau kabur dan sembunyi aja ah..  ::  

Salam Persahabatan.

----------


## Davkoi

Wah , Seru nih thread . Rasanya thread ini bakal menjadi thread paling panjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang di koi's forum   ::   ::   :: 

C'mon Brother William   

Keep The Spirit On  




> I wish all of you guys luck and end up with happy ending.


I wish it Tooooooo   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Happy koi keeping to all of you 

Davkoi

----------


## William Pantoni

Yth juga Pak Robby...sorry sebelumnya...sy tdk bermaksud apa2 dgn posting sy yg terdahulu...cuma becanda aja...tp sepertinya Tan take it personally. Dan didepan publik dia udah remind saya utk tidak partisipasi di SKPC event. Yah...sy cuma ikutin reminder dia aja.....Sekali lg pak Robby...sorry klu memang salah posting di depan publik. Sy ga ada maksud apa2 dgn positng ini juga.

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Dav....Don't worry pak....spirit saya ON terus kok 24/7....  ::   ::   ::  
Cuma cara Tan posting nya aja kata2nya ga enak aja...coba buka thread ini di hal 20 pak.

----------


## TanSL

Re-producing halaman 20 for the ease of everyone who is keen to know.
Maybe my bahasa is not good? How do we tell our Japanese breeder friend? He's sure to ask about the response here when arranging for him to be here. Tell him there is a joke that says this is a KO event because his koi can last only 4 months? Japanese is all about honour and pride with what they do. I will feel ashame to hide things from them. Seriously, if I truly read it wrong, I'll take back my words.




> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO  ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO     
> Hilang nya ikan ga ada yg bisa jelasin sebabnya  kenapa yah??? 
> Jngn2 kena dipancing org lg....seperti di Indo....    
> 
> 
> This is really bad taste. Sorry if this is what you think it really is. I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future.

----------


## svenni

Hi guys,

I just read the last pages of this thread. Now there is another caused by me  ::  . The import permit was not finished on time (even it was promised) and due to Luke travelling the shipping date of the koi has been postponed to 15th May. Once all details are clear I will keep you updated.

Sorry for that  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> SPKC is more than ready to take all your koi and put them back into mud pond for another 3 months. So, in total your koi gets 7 months in mud pond instead of 5 months. Please tell me what you think.


Sven,

FYI, there is two options that has to be choose by GO participants

1st - Fishes back to mud pond for 3 more month with the possibilities after 3 month the fish getting bigger and better, bigger but not better, better but not bigger, color damages,missing,death..etc

2nd - Fishes send to Jakarta (KC).

Please pa Anggit dkk your turn now to decide.

Salam KOIs

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Robby dan Pak Dav yth...sy setuju sekali forum ini prioritas utama adalah friendship....walaupun sy masih ada ganjalan... sy tidak kenal Tan itu siapa tp klu dilihat profile nya, dia adalah salah seorang paling senior di per koi an dan hrsnya dia lebih tau prioritas utama forum ini adalah to build the friendship and not enemy....dan hrsnya sebagai senior reply posting nya tidak begitu caranya. Itu bukan firendly reply....dgn ancaman nya tidak boleh ikut event SPKC.

Anyway, saya akan ikutin saran3 bpk2 dan sy anggap urusan saya dgn Tan udah beres. No Hard Feeling utk semua nya........

----------


## Coolwater

Setelah membaca sebagian dr thread ini keliatannya semua hanya salah paham dan miscommunication. Di sisi Pak Will memang bermaksud bercanda dan keliatan dr postingnya. Sedangkan dr sisi Pak Tan mungkin lagi pusing dan stress dengan kejadian ini, jadi sedikit candaan menjadi hal yg serius. Kalau koi saya banyak yg mati, saya juga akan jadi serius dan tidak bisa bercanda. Semoga hal ini tidak diperpanjang.

I have a question in regards to this matter. Why don't SPKC refund all the money and just simply cancel the GO? I think that should be the best solution. It's just an idea, if it's not feasible, just ignore my suggestion.

----------


## Nachacha

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> SPKC is more than ready to take all your koi and put them back into mud pond for another 3 months. So, in total your koi gets 7 months in mud pond instead of 5 months. Please tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Sven,
> 
> FYI, there is two options that has to be choose by GO participants
> 
> ...


Kalau saya lebih memilih ikan2 GO ditempatkan lagi ke mud pond, resiko jelas akan saya tanggung sesuai perjanjian awal saya ikut serta GO ini. Tapi jika temen2 lain banyak yang memilih dikirim ke jakarta sekarang, ya saya ikut kesepakatan bersama aja, biar lebih mudah pengirimannya.

----------


## Anggit

P Robby ..

option 2 - pls bring my KOI home.. thank vm

salam,

----------


## Gom 7rait

Guys

Without any circumtances ... 

Seem the GO is over, prefer to sent the kois to the owner what ever the condition, let get the peace among us back. Let's see what can we do later with this creature... 

Anyway which is one to be claimed the champione? He...e.e.e..e.e.e..

Cheers

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> SPKC is more than ready to take all your koi and put them back into mud pond for another 3 months. So, in total your koi gets 7 months in mud pond instead of 5 months. Please tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> Sven,
> 
> FYI, there is two options that has to be choose by GO participants
> 
> ...


Thanks Pak Robby. SPKC is preparing a mud pond for these koi and targeting to move them in on Friday, 16th May. Should participants and organizers wants them back, the shipping will be done on 15th May, hopefully Sven can settle his import permit by then.




> Setelah membaca sebagian dr thread ini keliatannya semua hanya salah paham dan miscommunication. Di sisi Pak Will memang bermaksud bercanda dan keliatan dr postingnya. Sedangkan dr sisi Pak Tan mungkin lagi pusing dan stress dengan kejadian ini, jadi sedikit candaan menjadi hal yg serius. Kalau koi saya banyak yg mati, saya juga akan jadi serius dan tidak bisa bercanda. Semoga hal ini tidak diperpanjang.
> 
> I have a question in regards to this matter. Why don't SPKC refund all the money and just simply cancel the GO? I think that should be the best solution. It's just an idea, if it's not feasible, just ignore my suggestion.


Pak Coolwater, ngak, I am still not pusing and has never been pusing. But, I must admit I was angry seeing that statement  my head was not as Cool as CoolWater lah. Luke knows the matter and I spoke to him many times. He is certainly very disappointed. It is too complicated accounting wise, to do a refund at this stage. Hope you understand.




> Kalau saya lebih memilih ikan2 GO ditempatkan lagi ke mud pond, resiko jelas akan saya tanggung sesuai perjanjian awal saya ikut serta GO ini. Tapi jika temen2 lain banyak yang memilih dikirim ke jakarta sekarang, ya saya ikut kesepakatan bersama aja, biar lebih mudah pengirimannya.


Terima kasih for understanding that there is still risk. This is very comforting to know you understand theres always risks.




> Guys
> 
> Without any circumtances ... 
> 
> Seem the GO is over, prefer to sent the kois to the owner what ever the condition, let get the peace among us back. Let's see what can we do later with this creature... 
> 
> Anyway which is one to be claimed the champione? He...e.e.e..e.e.e..
> 
> Cheers


The G.O. is not over, unless everyone instructs SPKC to ship back. As for the champion, SPKC has already chosen the winner but due to the unfortunate evens that befalls on a number of the koi, I am still in discussion with Luke on what is the best approach. Peace, sure lah brudder.




> Pak Robby dan Pak Dav yth...sy setuju sekali forum ini prioritas utama adalah friendship....walaupun sy masih ada ganjalan... sy tidak kenal Tan itu siapa tp klu dilihat profile nya, dia adalah salah seorang paling senior di per koi an dan hrsnya dia lebih tau prioritas utama forum ini adalah to build the friendship and not enemy....dan hrsnya sebagai senior reply posting nya tidak begitu caranya. Itu bukan firendly reply....dgn ancaman nya tidak boleh ikut event SPKC.
> 
> Anyway, saya akan ikutin saran3 bpk2 dan sy anggap urusan saya dgn Tan udah beres. No Hard Feeling utk semua nya........


Yeah, Pak Tan very senior with koi ? Thank you for making me blush !  No lah, we are all still learning, one way or another. So for me there's no such thing as being more "senior" or not.

Not only it has been friendly thing here on this forum, it is fun and pleasant meeting KOIs buddies in Jakarta. Friendship a priority for SPKC. But please understand, SPKC belongs to a huge corporation in Malaysia and the big boys behind are no nonsense people....more about this in PM to you. Please read. 

Also, as a very senior koi person, I am sharing my understanding of the Japanese culture with you. Maruyama will feel very hurt with this kind of joke. Muka utk mereka lebih penting dari apa ajeget me? I cant and I still dont know how to explain the joke to them.

----------


## rvidella

Pak Robby mana ya? ...  :P 
Denger-denger ada yang ambil Dainichi Jumbo Tosai yah? Oleh-oleh dari singapore?

Friendship ... brotherhood ... kalo begini jadi pengen liat Soragoi Koi's ... 
Posting lagi donk, om datta ... huehehehehehe

1 kg nya berapa yah? Ikan mas kok dijual di forum Koi

Peace out ...

----------


## showa

hehehehehe


Om Dodo apa kabar nih.........?
ko yg dicari ikan mas kiloan..........?, apakah sudah buat restoran baru dgn menu ikan mas Om..............?

boleh dong sesekali anggota forum dapat korting makan di restoran Om Dodo.........?


sekalian kita bersilaturahim sudah lama nih kita tdk saling berjabat tangan, dengan erat ,bersahabat

di tunggu ya undangan dari restoran om.[/i]

----------


## tenonx

> hehehehehe
> 
> 
> Om Dodo apa kabar nih.........?
> ko yg dicari ikan mas kiloan..........?, apakah sudah buat restoran baru dgn menu ikan mas Om..............?
> 
> boleh dong sesekali anggota forum dapat korting makan di restoran Om Dodo.........?
> 
> 
> ...


dodo buka restoran ??? bisa tambah pot belly donk ahahahahah abis dimakan sendiri ama dia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> P Robby ..
> 
> option 2 - pls bring my KOI home.. thank vm
> 
> salam,


Guys 
Without any circumtances ... 
Seem the GO is over, prefer to sent the kois to the owner what ever the condition, let get the peace among us back. Let's see what can we do later with this creature... 

Guys,
Pa Anggit & Bang Gom want their koi home, Nachacha follow the majority, how about the other participant, Valhm ?, Davkoi no.21 bawa pulang ya..  :: , Pa Karom, Pak Ajik, 

Pls Bpk2 yang lain pendapatnya bgm?

.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Friendship ... brotherhood ... kalo begini jadi pengen liat Soragoi Koi's ... 
> Posting lagi donk, om datta ... huehehehehehe
> 
> 1 kg nya berapa yah? Ikan mas kok dijual di forum Koi
> 
> Peace out ...


Mas Dodo masih ngambek ya gara2 ikannya mau dikilo..  ::  , ampun mas Dodo mohon maaf beribu maaf kalo ikan mas dodo ditanyain berapa sekilonya..  ::  ..sumpah becanda. iya kan mas Datta?, ikan saya juga suka ditanya gitu sama tamu dirumah..terutama ibu2..  ::  

Peace atuh euy..

----------


## Davkoi

KMG 04 tetap di malaysia . mudah2an bisa gedhe   ::   ::   ::  
KMGR 21 bawa pulang ke Indonesia . 

Cheers 

Davkoi

----------


## Robby Iwan

Tan, I think organizer has to make again the list whos fish go into mud pond and whos going home.

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - *?*
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) - home
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) - home
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 - home
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 - home
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 - home
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 - home

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02

Mohon teman2 participant utk copy dan isi sendiri option yg diinginkan.

.

----------


## koi388

pak saya punya bawa balik aja d KMGR02 
dan saya juga masih ada credit 200rm , switch dari omosako showa ke maruyama showa bisa kan buat ongkos kirim ?

----------


## luki

Pak Robby...
punya saya KMGR 08 ikut pulang juga pak....

salam,

----------


## startime

punya saya HOME SWEET HOME aja....
Hiksss.. Hiksss.... Hiks....   ::

----------


## Nachacha

Pak Robby karena sudah ada temennya yang mau di mud pond, aku pilih ikut mud pond aja dech   ::   sama nih mudah2an ikannya cepat besar

Tambahan lagi, tolong kasih komentar ikan GO saya. Karena bagi saya ikut GO harus nambah pengetahuan tentang ikan, pada GO showa Oomo yang pertama saya kurang dapat masukan tentang kekeurangan ikan saya, mungkin karena saya datang telat ya... ::  waktu itu cuman dapet masukan dari pak Robby sama pak Datta.  Jadi tolong di komentari oleh para sesepuh KOI's atau pihak SPKC, saya gak akan marah kok kalau dikritik abis juga.  

Terimakasih

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby karena sudah ada temennya yang mau di mud pond, aku pilih ikut mud pond aja dech    sama nih mudah2an ikannya cepat besar
> 
> Tambahan lagi, tolong kasih komentar ikan GO saya. Karena bagi saya ikut GO harus nambah pengetahuan tentang ikan, pada GO showa Oomo yang pertama saya kurang dapat masukan tentang kekeurangan ikan saya, mungkin karena saya datang telat ya... waktu itu cuman dapet masukan dari pak Robby sama pak Datta.  Jadi tolong di komentari oleh para sesepuh KOI's atau pihak SPKC, saya gak akan marah kok kalau dikritik abis juga.  
> 
> Terimakasih


Iya kang, nanti dikomentarin., kecuali klo ikannya leungit..  ::  
.

----------


## Robby Iwan

List whos fish go into mud pond and whos going home.

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 - home
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - mud pond
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada)
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) - home
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) - home
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 - home
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 - home
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 - home
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32 - home
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 - home

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02 - home

Mohon teman2 participant utk copy dan isi sendiri option yg diinginkan.

----------


## elcaro5

Salam KOI's,

KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34 - home
KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada) - home

Thanks,
Tan GA

----------


## valmh

Mud Pond

----------


## TanSL

Terima kasih kepada rakan2 KOI's for quick action. Just want to make it clear that there is still risk of koi going back to mud pond. Juga, shipping juga ada risiko nya. SPKC cannot provide anymore replacements. Risiko di tanggung diri okie? SPKC will do what is reasonable to ensure safety of your koi. Harap maklum. 

Jgn ketawa bahasa saya okie? Ini kesalahan kamu karena aku masih belum di temui kuchibeni lokal, jadi bahasa aku masih jelek (atau ChapChai).   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by Anggit
> 
> P Robby ..
> 
> option 2 - pls bring my KOI home.. thank vm
> 
> salam,
> 
> 
> ...


Karena mayoritas minta pulang, ikan saya KMG 44 juga ikut pulang aja pak Robby. Teman-temannya di rumah udah nggak sabar pengin kenalan sama ikan dari negeri jiran itu. Mereka mungkin berharap bisa saling tukar bahasa dan budaya,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 - home
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - mud pond
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada) - home
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada)
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) - home
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada)
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) - home
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 - home
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 - home
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 - home
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32 - home
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 - home

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02 - home


Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## TanSL

Comments for Nachacha's koi as requested.

KMG42 Nachacha
 

Sorry, aku komentar dgn English yach? Klo tidak, bahasa Chapchai aku susah mau di pahami.

First, an overall comment. This batch of koi that went into mud pond shows a strange phenomenon. Yes there were many that loses Hi but if we look carefully, there are many koi that develops additional Hi. KMG42 is one example. You can see more Hi developed on the nose and mid section of the koi. 

Now comment on KMG42: This showa from the start has very good kiwa and reasonable lenght of sashi. The edges of the Hi on the nose was very sharp and thick - this is one of the very important criteria that differentiate a good koi from one that is not so good. The red tone is even from head to tail which is very good - an important aspect especially in competition. Pattern of the Hi is something of personal preference. This koi is almost an Ippon Hi (turned full Ippon on 2nd photo). Good thing about the koi is, the Hi plate is not completely wrapped down and as such more white will show when the koi bulks up. The white ground is also reasonably good and this shall support the beauty of the Hi later. Sumi is very good too on this koi. In choosing a showa, everyone will look at the quality of the sumi. This koi has good quality sumi (the dot near the shoulder shows it). To choose showa with quality sumi, always compare the tone of the sumi that are on white vs those on top of beni. Good sumi are those that has very little or no difference between the two. Lower grade showa, sumi on top of beni is always lower quality that those on shiroji.

Body structure wise, I will say this showa has an average body. BUT, there's always other factors that contribute to growth of a koi. I am sure you heard of big mouth yes? True, bigger mouth = bigger consumption = bigger volume koi. Another factor is, the behavior of the koi. This one cannot be seen from photo lah. Ever noticed some koi eats like a vaccumm cleaner whilst some swim up and "attack" one pellet at a time? You will definitely see this happening with most monster size koi. Ooops, sorry to digress. 

Back to this koi, I believe has grow a fair bit judging by the Hi plate which is very stretched. I am a bit dissappointed with the development of the Hi plate on the head. I would not be worried about the sumi as it is normal that growing koi will have one or two things missed out (also another subject matter of long story). For showa, sumi always start appearing in full blown when young, to dissappear later when growing and then to come back again. Having said that, how much will come back will differ depending on the bloodline. Another good thing this showa is that the tail tube has developed a bit. 

Bottomline, I'll say Bro Nachacha, I think you will enjoy keeping this koi to see its development in the future. Now that I have given you comment on your koi, can I request that you post photo of this koi from time to time to let us all see its development?

Please go ahead and translate the above to bahasa, anyone would like to try? Terima kasih

Also, I welcome anyone else to tambah komentar. No problem for me. We are all learning together. Also BTW, me no showa expert.

----------


## karom

Om Robby and Uncle Tan,

Punya saya KMGR-10 & KMGR-37 dibawa pulang juga deh mumpung banyak temannya

----------


## ari-radja

> Om Robby and Uncle Tan,
> 
> Punya saya KMGR-10 & KMGR-37 dibawa pulang juga deh mumpung banyak temannya


Betul Pak Karom. Kalau banyak temennya, di perjalanan ke Jakarta mereka kan bisa ngobrol dan guyonan sehingga tidak mabuk udara,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## ronyandry

> Kalau banyak temennya, di perjalanan ke Jakarta mereka kan bisa ngobrol dan guyonan sehingga tidak mabuk udara,        
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari Solo


Bro Tan,
please arrange my kujaku and koifishlover in same flight   ::   ::

----------


## koifishlover

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> Kalau banyak temennya, di perjalanan ke Jakarta mereka kan bisa ngobrol dan guyonan sehingga tidak mabuk udara,        
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari Solo
> 
> 
> ...


same bag also...? :P

----------


## TanSL

Want me to "ikat" them together ? No extra charge.   ::

----------


## ronyandry

You can do anything bro..   ::   ::  
for me just keep the fish life and more bigger than last auction   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

List whos fish go into mud pond and whos going home.

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada)
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 - home
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34 - home
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - mud pond
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada) - home
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada) - home
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) - home
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada) - mud pond
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10 - home
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) - home
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37 - home
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 - home
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 - home
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 - home
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40 - mud pond
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32 - home
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 - home

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02 - home

Mohon teman2 participant utk copy dan isi sendiri option yg diinginkan.

----------


## Nachacha

Punten ah pak Robby ada yang hampir lupa. Untuk ikan Door Price saya dikirim sekalian rombongan ini aja. Buat Pak Robby dan para sesepuh KOI's, sekali lagi Terimakasih yah atas ikan nya    ::

----------


## rvidella

> Mas Dodo masih ngambek ya gara2 ikannya mau dikilo..  , ampun mas Dodo mohon maaf beribu maaf kalo ikan mas dodo ditanyain berapa sekilonya..  ..sumpah becanda. iya kan mas Datta?, ikan saya juga suka ditanya gitu sama tamu dirumah..terutama ibu2..  
> 
> Peace atuh euy..


Om rob gak ngambek atuh just heureuy only kidding abis sempet pada climax aaaahhhhhhhhhhh

hehehehehe
saya tidak dendam pada Pak Robby .... hanya kepada Bang Datta huehehehehehehehe

pak ajikkkkk jatah koinya buat dodo?


Dodo

----------


## dattairadian

Setuju jika kujakunya ikut dikirim juga. 
Mang Robby, ari anu maruyama kohaku teh geus panen teu nya'? Tiasa ngiring kitu?   ::  




> hehehehehe
> saya tidak dendam pada Pak Robby ....


takuuuut...?  :P  :P  :P  he he he he

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Punten ah pak Robby ada yang hampir lupa. Untuk ikan Door Price saya dikirim sekalian rombongan ini aja. Buat Pak Robby dan para sesepuh KOI's, sekali lagi Terimakasih yah atas ikan nya


Waduh, sya ga tau urusan transport nya tuh kang, coba langsung pm pak Tan aja ya..

Kang Datta juga pipilueun nanya sama saya.. kumaha atuh.ikan saya juga yg mau dikirim yg mana..dan kapan.. belum tau uey..

.

----------


## svenni

Hi,

the import permit is done and I informed Tan already. Once we have a confirmed flight we will inform everyone.

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by Nachacha
> 
> Punten ah pak Robby ada yang hampir lupa. Untuk ikan Door Price saya dikirim sekalian rombongan ini aja. Buat Pak Robby dan para sesepuh KOI's, sekali lagi Terimakasih yah atas ikan nya   
> 
> 
> Waduh, sya ga tau urusan transport nya tuh kang, coba langsung pm pak Tan aja ya..
> 
> Kang Datta juga pipilueun nanya sama saya.. kumaha atuh.ikan saya juga yg mau dikirim yg mana..dan kapan.. belum tau uey..
> 
> .


Yes, please email me directly about the shipment. [email protected]

Target shipment date is 15th May, subject to confirmation from Luke, who is in Nepal now.

----------


## TanSL

> Hi,
> 
> the import permit is done and I informed Tan already. Once we have a confirmed flight we will inform everyone.


Yupe, Sven is also planning/preparing his ponds to receive the shipment.

I will be coming out with a list of koi that will be shipped.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by svenni
> 
> Hi,
> 
> the import permit is done and I informed Tan already. Once we have a confirmed flight we will inform everyone.
> 
> 
> Yupe, Sven is also planning/preparing his ponds to receive the shipment.
> 
> I will be coming out with a list of koi that will be shipped.



Waiting for the list of my fishes., TSL, wud u drop me email.

.

----------


## TanSL

> Waiting for the list of my fishes., TSL, wud u drop me email.
> 
> .



Boss, Monday ok ? Have to prepare a grand list with all included.
Busy this weekend. Maaf.

----------


## Nachacha

Hatur Nuhun atas komentar ikan sayanya "*Uncle Tan*" ---> make istilah Pak Karom ah   ::  Komentarnya sudah saya Copy Paste buat dokumentasi perkembangan ikan saya ini.

Saya dalam mencari ikan baru memperhatikan Body Structure dan ketebalan warna saja.  Uncle Tan kalau bisa ikan saya ini ditempatkan lagi ke mod pond, mengenai resiko saya bisa menerimanya, karena jika dikirim pulang pun bakalan saya tempatkan ditempat didanau kecil di tempat saya, karena kolam saya sudah penuh banget.

----------


## Robby Iwan

List whos fish go into mud pond and whos going home.

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada) - home
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 - home
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34 - home
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - mud pond
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada) - home
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada) - home
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) - home
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada) - mud pond
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10 - home
*13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada*)
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) - home
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22 - mud pond
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37 - home
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 - home
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 - home
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 - home
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40 - mud pond
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32 - home
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 - home

23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang)
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang)
*25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada)*
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02 - home

Mohon bantuan teman2 utk memberitahu Bpk2 *Ajik* dan *Sony*  untk option yg mereka inginkan.

Terima kasih pa rbastian

----------


## seizetheday2610

Pak Robby dan rekans,
kebetulan tadi sempat sms Pak Teddy dan sekalian kasih kbr mengenai GO ini.
Karena Pak Ted sedang tidak bisa online beliau minta tolong saya postingkan 
option yg dia pilih, yaitu: home alias ikan dibawa pulang berikut rombongan.

rgds,
rbastian.

----------


## valmh

Wah...  baru beberapa minggu gak baca2 ternyata treath ini sudah jadi seru banget dan sangat dinamis untuk pembelajaran kita semua   ::  

Ketika awal dimulainya GO ini disambut sangat luar biasa, walau dibelakang ada sedikit riak-riak kecil yang mungkin agak mengusik kita. Namun terlepas dari semua kelebihan dan kekurangan yang ada dalam GO ini, saya pikir pantas untuk memberikan apresiasi yang luar biasa untuk rekan-rekan pengurus KOIS yang sudah bersusah payah membuat GO ini menjadi menarik untuk kita semua. 

Sekalian saya juga ingin usul yang semoga bisa membuat GO ini jadi lebih semakin *happy ending*, tetap mengembirakan dan lebih mempererat lagi tali persahabatan sesama KOI hobbyst.

*USUL SAYA*: _GO tetap kita lanjutkan hingga akhir July 2008 di pond masing-masing (bagi yang dibawa pulang) atau di mudpond SPKC (bagi yang tetap tinggal). Awal Agustus 2008 kita semua posting foto ikan-ikan hasil "koi keeping" kontes ini untuk dinilai (saya usul jurinya calon Judge ZNA kita yang tercinta: pak Robby dan pak Datta, kebetulan beliau berdua tidak ikut GO jadi harusnya bebas "conflict of interest").

KALAU DISETUJUI PENGURUS KOIS; biar tambah seru, saya pribadi ingin berkontribusi hadiah untuk pemenang sebesar 1 (satu) juta rupiah (kalau disetujui akan saya transfer ke bendahara KOIS), moga-moga ada rekan-rekan lain yang ingin ikut nyumbang hadiah juga (mestinya nyumbang ikan GC juga boleh kan ?  )_

Semoga usul ini bisa dipertimbangkan dan bermanfaat untuk kita semua dalam terus belajar dan bersama-sama mengikuti perkembangan ikan-ikan ini. Mari terus pererat tali persahabatan ke depan dan tinggalkan semua perbedaan yang mungkin ada di belakang kita.

Salam KOIS;
-mul-

----------


## Anggit

WOW .. excellent Idea om Mul ..

saya mendukung 1000%.. for any happy ending story...

usul.. gimana kl hasil GO ini nanti nya akan di nilai pada saat acara tahunan KOIS Merah Putih ... 17Aug nanti.. jd penjurian dapat dilakukan secara langsung dgn melihat fisik ikan tsb untuk menghindari efek fotogenic (kl pejurian melalui posting foto)..

maka dari itu, Om Rudi Showa ..silahkan mempersiapkan acara merah putik kita yg meriahhh .....

Boss Karom and Chief Robby .. we all waiting for ur approval/blessing..

salam,
anggit

----------


## TanSL

Let's not forget, SPKC will give prize to the winner.   ::

----------


## ari-radja

Wah, top markotop idenya, Pak Mul. Kalau orang Solo bilang, jos kotos kotos. Setujuuuuu.... banget. 

Salam,

Ari

----------


## Robby Iwan

Sodara-sodara,

Pa Mul memang te-o-pe banget dah..,  ::  

Saya dua hari belakangan ini diteleponin temen2 mslh GO lanjutan., atas restu pa ketua umum (belom minta izin sih..he2x..  ::  ), kira2 rangkuman dari permintaan temen2 sbb:

GO LANJUTAN
1. GO dilanjutkan di Jakarta/Indonesia.
2. Ikan di pelihara di kolam sendiri atau kolam teman atau mud pond.
3. Pada bulan agustus hari kemerdekaan, KOIs akan menyelenggarakan kontes merah putih.., ikan maruyama showa GO dibawa ke tempat show dan akan di nilai oleh para juri.

HADIAH
Juara-1 Rp.2 juta ; Runner-Up Rp.1 jt. dan ke-3 Rp.500 rb.

SPONSOR
Diharapkan partisipasi dari temen2/sponsor2 lainnya.., selain pa Mulyadi, KOIs akan memberikan sovenir berupa T shirt dgn logo KOIs utk para peserta GO yg hadir di arena show. SPKC sdh janji juga memberikan hadiah yang top.

TATA CARA PENJURIAN.
1. Dewan juri yg terdiri dari 5 orang (blm tau siapa saja) akan memilih 5 ikan terbaik
2. Seluruh Peserta GO ditambah 5 orang dewan juri akan voting memilih ikan juara 1,2 dan 3, dari 5 ikan terbaik tadi

Waktu dan tanggal akan di umumkan oleh ketua panitia merah putih yaitu..Bapak Rudi Showa.

Pls komentar nya, setuju/tdk setuju atau usulan apa saja...
Terima Kasih

Salam KOIs.

----------


## valmh

> Ikan di pelihara di *kolam sendiri* atau *kolam teman* atau *mud pond* ..


Brother TanSL, I'm very sure the power of SPKC mudpond will help me to get better change to win this time  :P   ::   ::   ::   ..... are you agree bro ?

-mul-

----------


## Anggit

excellent ... 

Usul - tata cara penjurian yg no 2 (voting), menurut saya akan jauh lebih adil/fair bilamana penjurian ikan2 GO ini diserahkan sepenuh nya kepada juri yg terpilih untuk menentukan siapa pemenang nya.  Tentunya Juri yg terpilih bukan lah peserta GO.  

salam,
anggit

----------


## Robby Iwan

> excellent ... 
> 
> Usul - tata cara penjurian yg no 2 (voting), menurut saya akan jauh lebih adil/fair bilamana penjurian ikan2 GO ini diserahkan sepenuh nya kepada juri yg terpilih untuk menentukan siapa pemenang nya.  Tentunya Juri yg terpilih bukan lah peserta GO.  
> 
> salam,
> anggit


Maksudnya begini lho, Mas Anggit,

pertama, ditunjuk 5 orang juri oleh forum.
kedua, 5 juri ini memilih 5 ikan terbaik pada hari H di arena show.
ketiga, untuk menentukan juara 1,2 & 3 diambil dari 5 ikan terbaik tsb.
yang menentukan juara1,2&3 adalah hasil voting dari seluruh peserta GO ditambah 5 juri independent tadi.

Mdh2an bisa di pahami

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Ikan di pelihara di *kolam sendiri* atau *kolam teman* atau *mud pond* ..
> 
> 
> Brother TanSL, I'm very sure the power of SPKC mudpond will help me to get better change to win this time  :P      ..... are you agree bro ?
> 
> -mul-


Some call me brother, and some even call me Uncle (habis lah aku. no chance for high quality kuchibeni)...aiyor !

August 17th will be a problem. 15th May to 15th August is 3 months in mud pond. SPKC will need minimum 2 weeks to re-condition the koi and 2-4 weeks to bring back some colour (normally the Hi). 3 months is already very short and minimum for koi in mud pond. They will need time to condition themselves in the water too. So, we actually need 4 months in total. Jadi, bagaimana? Ada suggestions ?

I am sure Luke will be more than happy to prepare your koi for the finale.

----------


## Sony Wibisono

pulang dong...udah kangen

sony





> List whos fish go into mud pond and whos going home.
> 
> 01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada) - home
> 02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond
> 03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 - home
> 04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home
> 05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34 - home
> 06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home
> 07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - mud pond
> ...

----------


## luki

> excellent ... 
> 
> Usul - tata cara penjurian yg no 2 (voting), menurut saya akan jauh lebih adil/fair bilamana penjurian ikan2 GO ini diserahkan sepenuh nya kepada juri yg terpilih untuk menentukan siapa pemenang nya.  Tentunya Juri yg terpilih bukan lah peserta GO.  
> 
> salam,
> anggit



Setuju banget kalo GO ini diterusin sampai agustus......kalau SPKC minta waktu di perpanjang, karena masalah teknis.....saya juga setuju.....mungkin Pak Rudi bisa atur waktu nya supaya ikan yang di mudpond SPKC tetap bisa partisipasi.....dan pembelajaran kita juga mengenai perbedaan development antara  concrete pond dan mudpond.....

mengenai tata cara penjurian kita rumuskan bersama aja boss......
dan menurut saya ikan yang menang ( juara 1,2,3,4,5) sebaik nya di appraisal oleh para juri pada akhir acara....jd kita semua tau persis dan belajar kenapa 5 ikan tersebut menang di banding yang lain ,

salam

----------


## valmh

> Some call me brother, and some even call me Uncle (habis lah aku. no chance for high quality kuchibeni)...aiyor !


Nowday more kucibeni like 'mature man' or should I say 'older man'   ::   just like wine the older the faster you get drunk ... just make sure don't get drunk first before we finish this GO   ::   ::  

-mul-

----------


## valmh

> SPKC sdh janji juga memberikan hadiah yang top.


Sudah gak sabar nunggu sampe agustus nih, saya yakin pasti hadiah dari SPKC Top buaaaaanget buangeeettt deh ... yang pasti bukan PH test strip atau makanan ikan   ::  kasih sedikit 'sneak preview' dong .. teaser lah.

-mul-

----------


## Gom 7rait

Good Idea but not right...

Karena sebagian besar koi sudah tidak sesuai pilihan pendengar... eh maksudnya pilihan pemirsa... maka tidak cukup 'funny' lagi melanjutkan GO ini. Usul saya adalah "gimana dibuat batch GO baru - kalau boleh shiro" - untuk gift tahun baru '09 ke depan! Itu sekalian melupakan bad luck/disaster kali ini.

Namun, kalau bersikeras mau begitu,...will follow suara terbanyak... nothing to loose lah...

Cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Good Idea but not right...
> 
> Karena sebagian besar koi sudah tidak sesuai pilihan pendengar... eh maksudnya pilihan pemirsa... maka tidak cukup 'funny' lagi melanjutkan GO ini. Usul saya adalah "gimana dibuat batch GO baru - kalau boleh shiro" - untuk gift tahun baru '09 ke depan! Itu sekalian melupakan bad luck/disaster kali ini.
> 
> Namun, kalau bersikeras mau begitu,...will follow suara terbanyak... nothing to loose lah...
> 
> Cheers


Ayo voting.. mumpung lagi musim voting neeh (kaya DPR lah)..  ::  

.

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> SPKC sdh janji juga memberikan hadiah yang top.
> 
> 
> Sudah gak sabar nunggu sampe agustus nih, saya yakin pasti hadiah dari SPKC Top buaaaaanget buangeeettt deh ... yang pasti bukan PH test strip atau makanan ikan   kasih sedikit 'sneak preview' dong .. teaser lah.
> 
> -mul-


Pressure utk si Luke lah !  I will let him know...  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Good Idea but not right...
> 
> Karena sebagian besar koi sudah tidak sesuai pilihan pendengar... eh maksudnya pilihan pemirsa... maka tidak cukup 'funny' lagi melanjutkan GO ini. Usul saya adalah "gimana dibuat batch GO baru - kalau boleh shiro" - untuk gift tahun baru '09 ke depan! Itu sekalian melupakan bad luck/disaster kali ini.
> 
> Namun, kalau bersikeras mau begitu,...will follow suara terbanyak... nothing to loose lah...
> 
> Cheers


I think the idea brought up by Pak Robby and a few is to continue the spirit. I think this is a good idea - just a personal opinion. You can see for yourself the difference between mud pond and concrete pond also, but really, the effect is more of a long term thing.

If everyone agree, I can get Luke to talk to Omosako, who is a strong supporter of SPKC, to provide some good tosai for your Grow Out....*but, but, but,* you grow them yourself. SPKC masih "recovering" from shock lah. Well, you can do your pick of these shiro tosai during your merah putih...lebih meriah kan yach? Let me know your interest.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Brots...

As we've knew, everybody wish their tosais home...  and have been decided as per list. New idea is an idea... somebody said to extend at SPKC mud pond and another guys said a diffrent way. 
Too many ideas and too complicated!

About the idea for new GO is a feeling to make a friendship and have fun with that being involved in the forum so far. Nevertheless I though, forumers would be "interested" based on the price, quality and mood. 

Anyway... we are waiting and see lah...

Cheers

----------


## ronyandry

> If everyone agree, I can get Luke to talk to Omosako, who is a strong supporter of SPKC, to provide some good tosai for your Grow Out....[


Bro...
i'm not join in this GO but if SPKC make new GO.
May i join ?    ::   ::   or the new GO just entering by participant of GO     ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

> Brots...
> 
> As we've knew, everybody wish their tosais home...  and have been decided as per list. New idea is an idea... somebody said to extend at SPKC mud pond and another guys said a diffrent way. 
> Too many ideas and too complicated!
> 
> About the idea for new GO is a feeling to make a friendship and have fun with that being involved in the forum so far. Nevertheless I though, forumers would be "interested" based on the price, quality and mood. 
> 
> Anyway... we are waiting and see lah...
> 
> Cheers


Sure lah. If price, quality and mood no good, I also will not join if I am you.   ::

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> If everyone agree, I can get Luke to talk to Omosako, who is a strong supporter of SPKC, to provide some good tosai for your Grow Out....[
> 
> 
> Bro...
> i'm not join in this GO but if SPKC make new GO.
> May i join ?      or the new GO just entering by participant of GO


I think new GO should be opened to anyone interested, but please check with the bosses here (me not the boss lar).

----------


## koilvr

> I think the idea brought up by Pak Robby and a few is to continue the spirit. I think this is a good idea - just a personal opinion. You can see for yourself the difference between mud pond and concrete pond also, but really, the effect is more of a long term thing.
> 
> If everyone agree, I can get Luke to talk to Omosako, who is a strong supporter of SPKC, to provide some good tosai for your Grow Out....*but, but, but,* you grow them yourself. SPKC masih "recovering" from shock lah. Well, you can do your pick of these shiro tosai during your merah putih...lebih meriah kan yach? Let me know your interest.


Tan, do let me know if Luke does bring in some Omo shiro tosai, I told you I like another round of shiro GO   ::  and August sounds cool IMHO. Thanks buddy.

----------


## TanSL

> Tan, do let me know if Luke does bring in some Omo shiro tosai, I told you I like another round of shiro GO   and August sounds cool IMHO. Thanks buddy.


Will plan if there's more interests. Thanks for saying "yes". 

Ada lagi yg mau join? No worries, saying yes is not making an "order". Just want to see some tunjuk tangan (ie raise hands).

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> Tan, do let me know if Luke does bring in some Omo shiro tosai, I told you I like another round of shiro GO   and August sounds cool IMHO. Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> Will plan if there's more interests. Thanks for saying "yes". 
> 
> Ada lagi yg mau join? No worries, saying yes is not making an "order". Just want to see some tunjuk tangan (ie raise hands).


Frens,

I suggest you make new thread for omo shiro GO if you like.., not here lah..this room for showa..he3x

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Dear TSL/SPKC,
> 
> After seeing the rest of replacement koi which isnt taken yet by other participants, I decide not taking any of that koi to replace my missing koi. Without having no respect to you and your kind initiative for replacement (I really appreciate the idea), I just dont want keeping something that I really dont like it, because it will cost me more. I prefer to loss the koi following your rule of GO
> 
> For my KMG46, please clarify. As you mention previously the koi is still there but look like something happen in the head (being crooked). Lately, I read the koi is missing following others. If it is still there, please do not ship to Jakarta. More I saw the picture more I believe the koi is damaged and I do not want spent more for the damage koi. It is up to you then what will you do with the koi. 
> 
> No hard feeling, bro. This is just my wish. You have the game and the rules. I follow the rules.
> 
> And for our beloved friends in this forum who are participating in the event, my apologized to you all for any inconvenience happen. When the first time we facilitate this event, we never think such kind of problem. To be honest, we just want to provide the good quality of koi with good price. We choose SPKC as partner, because we believe their reputation (and still up to now out of this incident). But the story tells different and at the end of the case I do not see any other solution better than the idea of replacement. Hopefully, you all will take this option (not like me  ) and still support KOIs for what they are doing in the future
> ...


Since SPKC asking me so badly to take the replacement for my missing koi but in other side there are not any available koi that I really like it, so I am going to sell my right to you via an auction in this forum. For further detail, please read:    

http://koi-s.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1176

----------


## TanSL

Would like to inform everyone that the koi Shipment which was scheduled for tomorrow is postponed to Wednesday 21st May, due to some shipping paperwork hiccups. 

Rgds

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Would like to inform everyone that the koi Shipment which was scheduled for tomorrow is postponed to Wednesday 21st May, due to some shipping paperwork hiccups. 
> 
> Rgds


Are the Mud Pond Program still on schedule?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear SPKC,

p koilvr and p william pantoni will take over my right for replacement koi with koi no KMG24 and KMG 25 respectively.

so the list whos fish go into mud pond and whos going home will be: 

01.KMG03 - Teddy (ada) - home 
02.KMG04 - Davkoi (ada) - mud pond 
03.KMG19 - Luki (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMRG08 - home 
04.KMG27 - Anggit (ada) - home 
05.KMG30 - Elcaro5 (Hilang)- diganti dgn KMGR34 - home 
06.KMG34 - Gom 7rait (hilang)- dinganti dgn KMGR19 - home 
07.KMG42 - Nachacha (ada) - mud pond 
08.KMG44 - Ari-Radja (ada) - home 
19.KMG51 - Elcaro5 (ada) - home 
10.KMG52 - Anggit (ada) - home 
11.KMG57 - Valmh (ada) - mud pond 
12.KMG67 - Kwachid (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR10 - home 
13.KMG69 - Sony Wibisono (ada) - home 
14.KMG71 - Anggit (ada) - home 
15.KMG73 - Eno TB (hilang) - diganti dgn KMGR22 - mud pond 
16.KMG76 - Kwachid (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR37 - home 
17.KMG78 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR29 - home 
18.KMG80 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR17 - home 
19.KMG84 - Davkoi (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR21 - home 
20.KMG86 - Valmh (Hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR40 - mud pond 
21.KMG87 - Startime (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR32 - home 
22.KMG91 - Anggit (hilang) - Diganti dgn KMGR30 - home 
23.KMG46 - Ajik (hilang) - take over by koilvr with KMGR24 - mud pond 
24.KMG47 - Ajik (hilang) - take over by william pantoni with KMGR 25 - home
25.KMG83 - Ajik (ada) - mud pond 
26.KMG11 - Andi Koi388 (hilang)- Diganti dgn KMGR02 - home 

Thank you everybody for doing the good business  ::  and case closed  ::  

BRgds,
Ajik

----------


## TanSL

Siap boss

----------


## startime

jadi kpn ikannya mau dikirim?
udah GO nya lbh pendek, shipmentnya delay terus....

----------


## TanSL

> Would like to inform everyone that the koi Shipment which was scheduled for tomorrow is postponed to Wednesday 21st May, due to some shipping paperwork hiccups. 
> 
> Rgds


Delay lagi? NO lah. Please read my earlier post. Shipment besok.

----------


## startime

ok.
r u gonna ship those fishes together with souvernirs for us? since u make the GO event shorter ?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## svenni

> jadi kpn ikannya mau dikirim?
> udah GO nya lbh pendek, shipmentnya delay terus....


Hi Pak Startime,

the delay was caused by me in first stage because the import licence was not finished on time. The second date was postponed because in Malaysia you need an export licence for any specific consignee. Since the consignee name has changed since last shipment they needed to apply a new licence and that took a few days. The whole thing is a summary of unfortunate events, so we cannot do more than apologize  ::  

Thanks for your understnding....

----------


## TanSL

> ok.
> r u gonna ship those fishes together with souvernirs for us? since u make the GO event shorter ?


Errr.....actually SPKC offered another 3 months in mud pond, making it 7 months? which is more than 6 months....ooops, jadi yg lagi masuk mud pond bayar extra...  ::   ::   ::  just joking, no need to pay extra.

----------


## TanSL

Just would like to inform everyone that shipment was done yesterday and koi arrived safely at Koi Collection about 10pm. I just called Koi Collection just now to check on the condition and I was told your koi are already in their pond. They have introduced salt as a standard procedure to stabilitse them.

Would also like to advise koi owners to wait a few days before collecting your koi. Why? Your travelling koi will need some time to settle down as it is always stressful for them to travel. To be fair to everyone, my advise is to let Koi Collection pamper your koi for a few days before anyone start netting their koi. Netting will be stressful for your koi and also koi that belongs to your friend.

Cheers

----------


## ari-radja

> Just would like to inform everyone that shipment was done yesterday and koi arrived safely at Koi Collection about 10pm. I just called Koi Collection just now to check on the condition and I was told your koi are already in their pond. They have introduced salt as a standard procedure to stabilitse them.
> 
> Would also like to advise koi owners to wait a few days before collecting your koi. Why? Your travelling koi will need some time to settle down as it is always stressful for them to travel. To be fair to everyone, my advise is to let Koi Collection pamper your koi for a few days before anyone start netting their koi. Netting will be stressful for your koi and also koi that belongs to your friend.
> 
> Cheers



Terima kasih om Tan, kami sabar menanti kok. Yang penting koi-koi kami selamat sampai ke rumahnya masing-masing.

Salam,

Ari
----------

KOi-s ID: 190506094

----------


## startime

Tan,

Where is my kohaku? u only shipped my showa.

----------


## rvidella

jadi setelah mud pond di Malaysia, akan dilanjutkankah dengan GO di kolam masing2? dan kita-kita tetap bisa dapet updatenya buat belajar?

dodo

----------


## ari-radja

> jadi setelah mud pond di Malaysia, akan dilanjutkankah dengan GO di kolam masing2? dan kita-kita tetap bisa dapet updatenya buat belajar?
> 
> dodo


Yah, pak Dodo. Seperti kata Pak Gom, GO memang sebaiknya di dalam 'negeri''nya masing-masing, semoga nggak dimakan biawak, he he he......   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  GO di kolam masing-masing, waktu update tiap bulan, wah siip pak Dodo..


Salam,

Ari Solo
------------------------
Koi-s ID: 190506094 
------------------------

www.radar-jogja.com

----------


## ari-radja

Ikan saya, pak Gom dan Startime sudah sampai di SOlo dengan selamet (Slamet kan badak Jawa?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ). Terus hasil GO ini sebenarnya bagaimana sih? Apa ya udah begitu aja, yang ikannya tumbuh besar ya silakan dengan kebahagiannya, yang tumbuhnya lambat ya silakan sedih, atau GO di teruskan di empang masing-masing? Selama ini nggak ada apresiasi terhadap ikan-ikan hasil GO --yang Slamet maupun yang missing in action. Terima kasih....., ini sekadar nanya aja, karens saya sudah iklas dengan keadaan ini, juga teman-teman di Solo. Terima kasih.


Salam, 
Ari Solo

www.radar-jogja.com

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Ikan saya, pak Gom dan Startime sudah sampai di SOlo dengan selamet (Slamet kan badak Jawa?       ). Terus hasil GO ini sebenarnya bagaimana sih? Apa ya udah begitu aja, yang ikannya tumbuh besar ya silakan dengan kebahagiannya, yang tumbuhnya lambat ya silakan sedih, atau GO di teruskan di empang masing-masing? Selama ini nggak ada apresiasi terhadap ikan-ikan hasil GO --yang Slamet maupun yang missing in action. Terima kasih....., ini sekadar nanya aja, karens saya sudah iklas dengan keadaan ini, juga teman-teman di Solo. Terima kasih.
> 
> 
> Salam, 
> Ari Solo
> 
> www.radar-jogja.com


Pa Ari, apa kabar., saya juga bincang2 dgn kawan2 kois di 4th young koi show kemarin mengenai GO maru-showa lanjutan yg rencananya diselenggarakan di pancoran pada 17 agustusan barengan kontes merah putih.., spt yg sdh diusulkan sebelumnya.., tinggal temen2 forum aja bgm? lanjut kah?   sptnya bagus juga tuh sambil siraturahim member kois forum ya.., Bang Gom bgm?

Salam

----------


## ari-radja

> [ 
> 
> Pa Ari, apa kabar., saya juga bincang2 dgn kawan2 kois di 4th young koi show kemarin mengenai GO maru-showa lanjutan yg rencananya diselenggarakan di pancoran pada 17 agustusan barengan kontes merah putih.., spt yg sdh diusulkan sebelumnya.., tinggal temen2 forum aja bgm? lanjut kah?   sptnya bagus juga tuh sambil siraturahim member kois forum ya.., Bang Gom bgm?
> 
> Salam


Kabar baik, pak Robby. Jadi, seperti usulan Pak Dodo, dibesarkann di kolam masing-masing, lalu pada 17 Agustus depan di bawa ke Jkt, gt pak. Aku setuju pak, sekalian silaturahim dan siapa tahu aku bisa ikutan merah putihnya. 

Salam,

Ari Solo
-------------------------
www.radar-jogja.com
-------------------------

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Robby, mau tanya klu yg ambil pengganti GO kemarin dari Pak Ajik yg hilang, boleh ikutan ga   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby, mau tanya klu yg ambil pengganti GO kemarin dari Pak Ajik yg hilang, boleh ikutan ga


Spt nya sih ga perlu ada yg dilarang tuh pa Wil, kan intinya happy2 bersama kawan2 se hoby..  ::  , bawa aja pa termasuk ikannya teman2 yg masih di mud pondnya tetangga kita.

Salam

----------


## Robby Iwan

Untuk mengingatkan kembali.., event KOIs bulan Agustus 2008

1. Kontes Merah Putih - yg pasti...Ketua RUDI SHOWA
2. Maruyama showa GO - usul nih..Ketua MULYADI valmh





> Sodara-sodara,
> 
> Pa Mul memang te-o-pe banget dah..,  
> 
> Saya dua hari belakangan ini diteleponin temen2 mslh GO lanjutan., atas restu pa ketua umum kira2 rangkuman dari permintaan temen2 sbb:
> 
> GO LANJUTAN
> 1. GO dilanjutkan di Jakarta/Indonesia.
> 2. Ikan di pelihara di kolam sendiri atau kolam teman atau mud pond.
> ...

----------


## William Pantoni

Setujuuuuu.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

hehehehehehe


saya setuju itu jika Om Mul langsung di tetapkan saja jadi pimpronya.
hahahahahaha

nunggu surat perintah dari pimpro ah, ngupi dulu.........  ::

----------


## Anggit

1. Kontes Merah Putih - yg pasti...Ketua RUDI SHOWA 
2. Maruyama showa GO - usul nih..Ketua MULYADI valmh 


*SETUJU !!!!!!*

salam
anggit

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat utk Om Rudy dan Om Mul.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Palu nya udah diketok belum yah.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## valmh

> Untuk mengingatkan kembali.., event KOIs bulan Agustus 2008
> 
> 1. Kontes Merah Putih - yg pasti...Ketua RUDI SHOWA
> 2. Maruyama showa GO - usul nih..Ketua MULYADI valmh


Kepercayaan yang diberikan rekan-rekan sangat berarti buat saya, setiap tahun biasanya saya nyolong waktu sekitar libur 17an untuk cari tambahan uang sayur (dan susu anak) dinegeri orang   ::  , tahun ini saya sudah coba untuk re-schedule jadwalnya tapi kayaknya cuma berhasil menggeser beberapa hari saja agar bisa tetap pulang 17an di Jakarta.

Saya khawatir kalau memaksakan diri hasilnya akan kurang maksimal terutama untuk *persiapannya*. Saya mohon maaf tidak bisa menjalani mandat dari rekan-rekan, namun saya tetap pada komitmen untuk ikut kontribusi sponsor acara GO sebesar 1 juta dalam bentuk cash (akan ditransfer ke bendahara KOIS) + * tambahan 1 juta lagi dalam bentuk Voucher Belanja*   ::   ::  dan moga2 kedua showa saya yang sekarang masih di mudpond SPKC bisa juga pulang utk ikutan memeriahkan kontes.

Sungguh saya minta maaf yang sebesar-besarnya karena belum bisa mengemban amanat rekan-rekan semua. Moga-moga bisa dimengerti dan dimaafkan    ::  

-mul-

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> Untuk mengingatkan kembali.., event KOIs bulan Agustus 2008
> 
> 1. Kontes Merah Putih - yg pasti...Ketua RUDI SHOWA
> 2. Maruyama showa GO - usul nih..Ketua MULYADI valmh
> 
> 
> Kepercayaan yang diberikan rekan-rekan sangat berarti buat saya, setiap tahun biasanya saya nyolong waktu sekitar libur 17an untuk cari tambahan uang sayur (dan susu anak) dinegeri orang   , tahun ini saya sudah coba untuk re-schedule jadwalnya tapi kayaknya cuma berhasil menggeser beberapa hari saja agar bisa tetap pulang 17an di Jakarta.
> ...


Pak Mul yang baik banget,

Jadwal untuk main2 (hobby) semestinya ngalah sama jadwal cari nafkah.., bulan agustus kan ada 31 hari.., boleh pilih yg tgl berapa aja koq.., iya kan teman2..  ::  

.

----------


## William Pantoni

*Robby Iwan Wrote :*



> Jadwal untuk main2 (hobby) semestinya ngalah sama jadwal cari nafkah.., bulan agustus kan ada 31 hari.., boleh pilih yg tgl berapa aja koq.., iya kan teman2..


Klu palu udah di ketok kyk nya udah susah menghindar Om Mul.....
Soal persiapannya......pasti teman2 yg lain bisa bantu lah...

----------


## rvidella

aturan GO harus dibuat soalnya pak wil punya doping khusus huehehehehehe

----------


## ari-radja

> NO:  KMGR 19
> 
> Saya over credit jika ada yang minat tipe_ ini.... 
> == 08175749709 ==
> 
> Gom


Pak Sven

I just seen my showa at Ari guarantine pond, I feel really disapointed due you have sent me another fish. Mine is No. KMGR 19 NOT 32. . Please check again. 

What I want to say? Just asking your feeling if you are in my position? 

I sent this comment from Pak Ari's home....

Cheer
GOM Sirait

----------


## startime

nah...loe...
kok parah begini ya?
sangat prihatin sekali krn byk hal2 yg tdk diinginkan dlm GO ini.
saya sendiri sgt kecewa krn pesanan kohaku saya di SPKC juga tidak dikirim bersama showa GO padahal saya sdh PM lgs ke TAN beberp kali sebelum ikan GO di kirim ke Indo. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

terima kasih



terima kasih Om Mul.

utk acara kegiatan 17 Agutus, seperti Om roby sampaikan ada 30 hari jadi sangat panjang sekali waktunya dan tdk menutup kemungkinan utk diperpanjang.........

yg terpenting palu sudah diketuk biasanya sih sulit berubah itu.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> terima kasih
> 
> 
> 
> terima kasih Om Mul.
> 
> utk acara kegiatan 17 Agutus, seperti Om roby sampaikan ada 30 hari jadi sangat panjang sekali waktunya dan tdk menutup kemungkinan utk diperpanjang.........
> 
> yg terpenting palu sudah diketuk biasanya sih sulit berubah itu.
> ...


Lha protes pak Gom gimana itu ya pak Rudi? Apa belum ada yang bisa nanggapi? Bete banget pak Gom kemarin, sampai-sampai ikan itu mau dikasih makan ke piranha punya teman. Tks

Salam,

Ari Solo

----------


## showa

Om Ari,....................


sepertinya memang apa yg kita alami dalam menumbuhkan rasa cinta akan ikan koi ini mengalami beberapa proses.

proses pengenalan terhadap ikan itu sendiri maupun proses jual beli ataupun program go ini.

banyak hal yg tdk sempurna dan perlu di coba dan dicoba sehingga menemukan solusi yg terbaik.

contoh kasus dari go ini merupakan pengalaman yg sangat berharga sekali utk kedepannya sehingga kita sama sama belajar.

saya mengucapkan banyak terima kasih atas semua pengertiannya bahwa silaturahim tetap di jungjung tinggi diatas segala galanya.

salut utk semua.

----------


## karom

pak Ari dan pak Gom,

Untuk masalah protes dari pak Gom kalau gak salah masalah ikan salah kirim silahkan pm/email/sms/telpon mr. Sven langsung, mudah2an segera ada respond dari beliau

Salam




> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> terima kasih
> 
> terima kasih Om Mul.
> 
> utk acara kegiatan 17 Agutus, seperti Om roby sampaikan ada 30 hari jadi sangat panjang sekali waktunya dan tdk menutup kemungkinan utk diperpanjang.........
> 
> yg terpenting palu sudah diketuk biasanya sih sulit berubah itu.
> ...

----------


## svenni

[quote=ari-radja]


> NO:  KMGR 19
> 
> Saya over credit jika ada yang minat tipe_ ini.... 
> == 08175749709 ==
> 
> Gom


Pak Sven

I just seen my showa at Ari guarantine pond, I feel really disapointed due you have sent me another fish. Mine is No. KMGR 19 NOT 32. . Please check again. 

What I want to say? Just asking your feeling if you are in my position? 

I sent this comment from Pak Ari's home....

Cheer
GOM Sirait[/quote:uoxcjupz]

Pak Gom,

I was asked to prepare 3 fishes to be picked up by Pak Wahyu. I personally checked the koi according to the list I received from SPKC. I do not refer to the GO numbers but only to the list from SPKC. I have checked all koi3 times before they went to the show place, so either they have been mixed up during transport or I got the wrong name on the list from SPKC. BTW, I just checked the numbers and I definately did not pack this koi for Pak Ari. Pak Ari's koi was much bigger and one of the easiest to recognize because it had 2 significant Sumi marks on the left side.

I do absolutely not agree with this kind of approach. First of all you can contact me personally before you post in a public forum. Secondly, you should first investigate other possible sources of error before blaming me in front of the public!
I know that I packed the 3 correct fishes, so what happened during the transport is out of my control. 

I just want to mention one more thing. I have spent a lot of time personally bringing koi to the owners or to whatever places requested. Some picked up the koi by themselves. Even there where a lot of trades between the owners we tried to handle everything in a professional manner. However, this kind of experience teaches me that it might be better if SPKC arranges the transportation to the owners directly in the future.

----------


## Gom 7rait

> nah...loe...
> kok parah begini ya?
> sangat prihatin sekali krn byk hal2 yg tdk diinginkan dlm GO ini.
> saya sendiri sgt kecewa krn pesanan kohaku saya di SPKC juga tidak dikirim bersama showa GO padahal saya sdh PM lgs ke TAN beberp kali sebelum ikan GO di kirim ke Indo.


He..ee....ee

Dari mana aja pak Star...?
Kayaknya memang ada yang nggak beres ma kita nih pak, udah nggak sesuai pesanan .... disoek-soek lagi sirip-siripnya... ! #@&%$#@

Selanjutnya, sorry bos Karom to de poin nih...(tidak lewat pm, sms etc.)
Soalnya saya kira masih dalam topik GO juga...  

Cheers

----------


## monscine

> Om Ari,....................
> 
> 
> sepertinya memang apa yg kita alami dalam menumbuhkan rasa cinta akan ikan koi ini mengalami beberapa proses.
> 
> proses pengenalan terhadap ikan itu sendiri maupun proses jual beli ataupun program go ini....


sori oot dikit...Seperti yg baru2 ini, ada kawan kita yg dari Sby sedih kalo liat foto ikannya di HP dia ya om?? Tiap malam dipandangin tuh foto   ::

----------


## svenni

Hi,

I have received the pics from Tan again because I am currently travelling.

These are the 3 koi that I packed last time to be picked up at the koi show and according to the SPKC list they belong to Pak Startime, Pak Gom and Pak Ari:

Pak Ari---------------------------------------------Pak Gom--------------------------------------Pak Startime
  

We handed these fishes over on 1st June to Pak Wahyu (as instructed). I do not know why the koi arrived at the wrong owners.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Sven

Firstly in front of our public forum; I ask for your forgiveness, I am trully wrong and feel so sorry. I called Uci, this morning for that, she said you're in KL. You are absolutly correct!! 

I don,t know why; if the three fishes above came to solo by Mr Wahyu him self, shall be no mixed up like this.  

I was the last one saw and perharp to pick from Ari's house, but it s not mine as we know from the list.

Ok Pak Sven, I though Star (might be?) has took the wrong fish and left his there. 

Sorry 1000x

Cheers

----------


## svenni

> Pak Sven
> 
> Firstly in front of our public forum; I ask for your forgiveness, I am trully wrong and feel so sorry. I called Uci, this morning for that, she said you're in KL. You are absolutly correct!! 
> 
> I don,t know why; if the three fishes above came to solo by Mr Wahyu him self, shall be no mixed up like this.  
> 
> I was the last one saw and perharp to pick from Ari's house, but it s not mine as we know from the list.
> 
> Ok Pak Sven, I though Star (might be?) has took the wrong fish and left his there. 
> ...


Hi Pak Gom,

I am truly impressed and touched about your posting. I am really greatful for that.

Please understand that we try to do our best to match any request by our customers. It is also not avoidable that mistakes happen. As you know from the past you could address any problem to us and we would try everything possible to sort it out.

Anyway, I hope you will find a solution for the mix up. Actually I think that Pak Startime's koi is a very good koi, so maybe you could keep this one instead.

Once again, thank you for your reply and good luck for sorting out the case with Pak Ari and Pak Startime......

----------


## monscine

okey...case closed...everybody happy...cheers then   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

Hi to all owners of Maruyama GO showa (that are still in SPKC's mud pond):

I spoke to Luke about these koi competing with the rest during Merah-Putih show in August. He is ok to do an early harvest in mid July (then after that about 1 month to re-condition them before shipping). 

We need confirmation from EVERYONE who own these koi to give SPKC an ok to bring the koi out from mud pond. For your info, we cannot take out a few koi leaving the rest in the mud pond. If we have to do it, we have to take out ALL or NONE - so that we do not stress other koi unnecessarily. 

Please do discuss among yourself and let me know the answer,ok pak?

Terima kasih.

----------


## TanSL

Any decision to bring koi out from Mud Pond for your Merah-Putih show in August ? Pak Luke is requesting me to check with you as he is making plans now.

Terima kasih.

----------


## koilvr

Hi buddy, 

I'm IN assuming there's a sizable shipment to Jakarta so shipment cost is justified, and only if everyone else agree to do so as to not troubling Luke.

thanks.

----------


## TanSL

> Hi buddy, 
> 
> I'm IN assuming there's a sizable shipment to Jakarta so shipment cost is justified, and only if everyone else agree to do so as to not troubling Luke.
> 
> thanks.


Terima kasih for your answer. Yes, it is also to do with trying to keep shipping cost down for everyone. 

cheers

----------


## chester

Matey,

If there will be new incoming shipment to Jakarta soon, please feel free to also ship out my leftover nisai showa who is now still on the muds.

Other bombers stay there till my further notice.

thanks

cheers

----------


## TanSL

> Matey,
> 
> If there will be new incoming shipment to Jakarta soon, please feel free to also ship out my leftover nisai showa who is now still on the muds.
> 
> Other bombers stay there till my further notice.
> 
> thanks
> 
> cheers


Okey Dokey

----------


## TanSL

Hi to all owners of Maruyama GO showa (that are still in SPKC's mud pond): 

Need to know if it is ok for SPKC to harvest the koi around now. Time is very limited now if we want these koi to be shipped for your Merah-Putih show in August. Please confirm ! 

Terima kasih.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Hi to all owners of Maruyama GO showa (that are still in SPKC's mud pond): 
> 
> Need to know if it is ok for SPKC to harvest the koi around now. Time is very limited now if we want these koi to be shipped for your Merah-Putih show in August. Please confirm ! 
> 
> Terima kasih.



Fren,

FYI there will be no showa show in Merah Putih.

----------


## chester

there is Rob, the showa who loses its sumi   ::   ::  
cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

> there is Rob, the showa who loses its sumi    
> cheers


Tan, gua ga ikutan ngomong lho..  ::

----------


## TanSL

ok lah...too late already. Harvest will be end of this month as scheduled.

----------


## karom

> ok lah...too late already. Harvest will be end of this month as scheduled.


*Incik Tan ... will you coming for Merah-Putih Koi Contest this time ... because the comitee should prepare a red carpet for you .. *  ::

----------


## TanSL

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> ok lah...too late already. Harvest will be end of this month as scheduled.
> 
> 
> *Incik Tan ... will you coming for Merah-Putih Koi Contest this time ... because the comitee should prepare a red carpet for you .. *


Pak Boss Karom, nga tau lagi. Mungkin last minute decision krna office work yg gila2 betul. No need red carpet  ::

----------


## valmh

GO yang satu ini gak pernah ada pemenangnya ya ?  atau saya yang ketinggalan berita   ::

----------


## valmh

Encik Tan, when the last shipment will arrive in KC ?

Thanks
-mul-

----------


## Davkoi

> Encik Tan, when the last shipment will arrive in KC ?
> 
> Thanks
> -mul-


Mungkin lupa   ::   ::   ::  atau **** lagi    ::   ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

Koi will be harvested tomorrow. Please confirm if SPKC can send them back to you. Cost will be higher, about RM150 per koi, since only 2 boxes are sent. Kindly confirm by thursday.

----------


## koilvr

Tan, below fish I took over from Ajik back in May and joined the mudpond stay.
Kindly ship it back to Jakarta, hope it is in good condition.
Many thanks.

----------


## rvidella

> rameeeee
> 
> yang pasti GO maruyama ini jadi pembelajaran buat banyak pihak ...
> 
> Bro Tan ... r u sure the replacement not from the original offer
> 
> Offered: #9 looks very alike with replacement #37



ikan ini apa kabar yah?

----------


## TanSL



----------


## valmh

Berdasarkan ilmu 'terawang' kelas amatiran ...... harapannya :




> Saya tambah ikan no KMG57        yach moga2 bisa jadi seperti ini deh     
>  ------->


Kenyataannya .... jauuuhhh buangeettt   ::   ::   ::  :

KMG57 Valmh
  

Artinya ... masih jauh dari naik kelas, masih harus sekolah lagi ...   ::  

Kalau yang ini ada yang mau bantu nerawang nanti bakal jadi seperti apa ?

 

Regards,
-mul-

----------


## rvidella

om mul, apakah ikan ini sudah di rumah?

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## valmh

> om mul, apakah ikan ini sudah di rumah?


masih di negeri jiran bro   ::

----------


## tenonx

sepertinya jadi boke showa ya....

apa cuman showa bokek?!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

> 


koi 2 ini kabarnya gimana   ::   ::   ::  

Kapan mau dikirim   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

BRO (dav) bertindak sebagai jubir nih kayaknya?

----------


## valmh

> BRO (dav) bertindak sebagai jubir nih kayaknya?


kompoooorrr   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

Akan di kirim sebelum show APKI disember.

----------


## TanSL

Valmh,

Nanti mungkin jadi seperti begini ? Good Luck...  ::

----------


## valmh

> Valmh,
> 
> Nanti mungkin jadi seperti begini ? Good Luck...



That must be looooong dream encik Tan   ::

----------


## valmh

> Akan di kirim sebelum show APKI disember.


Ada yang tau dimana ikan2 ini sekarang ... ??? kok gak ada kabar beritanya ?

----------


## Davkoi

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> Akan di kirim sebelum show APKI disember.
> 
> 
> Ada yang tau dimana ikan2 ini sekarang ... ??? kok gak ada kabar beritanya ?


Gw malah udah lupa kalau masih punya ikan di Malaysia   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by valmh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> ...


Untung ikan saya sudah saya ambil sejak acara ini berakhir kurang menyenangkan. Sekarang itu ada di kolam 40 ton. Ikan ini menjadi pengingat agar tak sembarangan ikut GO. Teman-teman dari Solo sudah kapok dengan GO semacam ini, lebih baik keeping kontes, dipelihara di kolam masing-masing agar tak dimakan biawak.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Salam,
ari radja

----------


## Nachacha

Hehehehe ikan ku mana yah   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TanSL

Dear Friends,

All the remainder koi from this grow out will be shipped back to you on the eve of the ZNA koi show (20th Feb). Please get in touch with Sven during the show to collect your koi.

Rgds

----------


## valmh

> Dear Friends,
> 
> All the remainder koi from this grow out will be shipped back to you on the eve of the ZNA koi show (20th Feb). Please get in touch with Sven during the show to collect your koi.
> 
> Rgds


and  .... where's our koi ?   ::

----------


## Rova

RIP kah ?

----------


## Kokok

> he he... beli showa kok ke spesialis shiro?!  :P


  ::   lucu juga komentar om Datta, tapi menusuk   ::

----------


## Kokok

> Pak Ari....ini mungkin bukan namanya GO.....ini nama nya KO ( Knock Out )...abis selain bnyk hilang dan cuma tahah 4 bulan udah KO    
> 			
> 		
> 
> [quote:2seyqsv9]I will remind you not to join any KO events in the future.


Tan, 
Actually this is only a joke ( did u see smiling face icon ), in this forum normally besides sharing knowledge, we always joke around. But if you feel offended then what can I say...sorry???

Anyway, I will keep in mind your reminder......not to join any SPKC event anymore.[/quote:2seyqsv9]

Manstap

----------


## rvidella

ini ada showa maruyama GO ... sekarang ukuran 51cm

Ada yang minat? huehehehehehe

----------


## aie

nah lo..
abis lebaran om dodo langsung tawarin ikan mantap .
ayo ayo yg dpt THR byk..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ini ada showa maruyama GO ... sekarang ukuran 51cm
> 
> Ada yang minat? huehehehehehe


Kok jadi mirip sanke Do..? masih mending yg solo bentuk showa tulen...tapi aku dapet replacement, masih lebih pendek 50. he.e.e.

----------


## rvidella

ini lagi mau pindahin kolam biar sumi naik bang

----------

